# ModernaDePueblo y sus seguidoras se quejan de que no hay hombres decentes para las solteras de más de 30 años, habrá que conformarse con "divorciados"



## eljusticiero (17 Abr 2021)

Le copio esta joya al florero @El centinela:



El centinela dijo:


> lo tienen muy difícil para conseguir una pareja masculina normal. Y es que según la famosa influencer,_ la cosa está muy difícil._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ModernaDePueblo en Instagram: “¿Os habéis sentido en alguna ocasión el "comodín de la soltera"? #coñodrama” 


BROOOTALLLLL


----------



## damnit (17 Abr 2021)

Les amarga lo de la "remesa de divorciados" pero claro, ellas quizá no se dan cuenta de que son poco más que eriales infértiles y resecos y que posiblemente tampoco las aguante ni dios. Porque no vayamos a engañarnos ahora: una mujer llegando a la cuarentena sin haber tenido una pareja estable es una red flag como la catedral de Compostela de grande.

Por otro lado, esa forma de hablar de los hombres sólo hace que subrayar lo que ya todos pensamos por el ático y que no voy a decir aquí y ahora.


----------



## rush81 (17 Abr 2021)

Han llegado a la conclusión tras carruselear con medio tinder


----------



## Bimbo (17 Abr 2021)

Que se esperan a la remesa de viudos ahi encontraran lo que merecen semejantes princesas. Sobre todo que no se precipiten con 38 años estan en la flor de la vida.


----------



## Punitivum (17 Abr 2021)

Deprisa!! Necesitamos un cargamento de Prozac y todos las gatos disponibles en un radio de 50 kilómetros.Aguanten señoras, ya vamos para allá.


----------



## JimTonic (17 Abr 2021)

yo ahora lo tengo claro, sino se pueden quedar embarazadas pues follamigos y cada cual en su casa. COn lo bonito que es formar una familia, sino puedo formarla que ya soy viejo, pues prefiero quedarme solo antes que aguantar a una petarda


----------



## sisar_vidal (17 Abr 2021)

A pastar, putas de mierda


----------



## sivigliano (17 Abr 2021)

Si están solas porque tienen el listón muy alto es su problema si es que se puede considerar como tal.


----------



## _LoKy_ (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## Teniente General Videla (17 Abr 2021)

peluquera, panadera, reponedora, cajera, desempleada,...............


----------



## belenus (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## nelsoncito (17 Abr 2021)

Está claro que las profesiones son inventadas. Tipas con esas profesiones no tendrían ese nivel de redacción.

Hay que empezar a reeducar a nuestras bigotudas para erradicarles el hembrismo para que repriman su hipergamia y que sean capaces de criar a hijos adoptivos ya que ellas no los pueden tener.


----------



## MrDanger (17 Abr 2021)

30añeras con carreras tan brillantes como reponedoras, peluqueras o directamente desempleadas y que además no quieren tener hijos. Locasdelcoño que no valen para nada y se permiten despreciar hombres. Antes por lo menos las solteronas se metían a monjas y hacían dulces, cosían...


----------



## coscorron (17 Abr 2021)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> peluquera, panadera, reponedora, cajera, desempleada,...............



En realidad todas ellas poligoneras ...


----------



## LoVeíaVenir (17 Abr 2021)

Tengo una amiga solterona en facebook de 40 y pico de años que sube fotos de modelos como Superman.. pues ... Es como si pusiera yo fotos que fueran las modelos de Playboy ...ni en Cancún ves a ese tipo de humanos... Y sí, le gustan los gatos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Abr 2021)

El Estado ha ocupado sus mentes, ahora que le entreguen también sus cuerpos


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

No se salva ninguna?

Todas las solteras sin hijos de más de 40 están cortadas por el mismo patrón?

Ilustrenme.


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

En particular me interesa una cosa:

Todas las solteras sin hijos de más de 40 tienen sus vaginas "menos atractivas" que una de 20?

Con "menos atractivas" me refiero a que el tacto del pene con ellas no resulta tan placentero.


----------



## Mike Littoris (17 Abr 2021)

Prefiero irme de putas


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (17 Abr 2021)

Esto debería de estar siempre en prima magina, amigos foreros, no perdáis las buenas costumbres.

*"No hay hombres" o su versión extendida "No hay hombres de verdad" es el nuevo mantra de la mujer del mundo occidental.

Este mantra nos lo podemos encontrar en sus diferentes formas: "¿Donde están todos los hombres buenos?", "Los hombres tienen miedo a comprometerse", "Los hombres no maduran", "el sindrome de peter pan"... y la lista sigue hasta el infinito.

De los 20 a los 30, nuestras bigotudas han disfrutado del carrusel de pollas, saltando de rabo en rabo de malote y siendo lefadas por todos los johnys de polígono.

Digamos que todas han pillado mucha polla, gordas y feas incluidas.

Todas se han follado a los mismos tíos: al mismo 20% de ciclados, malotes y rafasmora.

Para las mujeres el 80% de los hombres tienen un atractivo por "debajo de la media". Es decir, las mujeres consideran al 80% de los hombres NO ATRACTIVOS. De hecho, para ellas no son hombres propiamente dichos, son infraseres.

Nuestras princesitas han desperdiciado sus mejores años (su prime-time sexual) chupando rabo de chulo de playa. Se han pasado 10 años despreciando a "buenos chicos", que probablemente hubieran sido buenos padres/ maridos.
En ese "prime time" sexual las mujeres no habrían tenido problema en retenerlos, creando vinculos emocionales que probablemente hubieran perdurado en el futuro.

Para el hombre "normal" (el 80% de los hombres) la historia ha sido muy diferente. De los 20 a los 30 años, el hombre medio español ha follado entre muy poco y nada. Han sido despreciados, ninguneados, humillados, utilizados e ignorados por nuestras bigotudas.

Pero amigos, el Muro no perdona. Toda princesa carruselera se topa con él tarde o temprano. El Muro no es ni mas ni menos que esa edad (alrededor de los 30) en la que el valor sexual de una mujer empieza a caer vertiginosamente.
Ya no tiene la frescura de la juventud, ni el culo prieto. Tiene arrugas en la cara, y las tetas colganderas.

Tic Tac Tic Tac... el reloj biológico corre. Ya está, han decidido "asentarse".
Empieza el "Fast Family Plan".

Asentarse = Buscar un "chico bueno" de esos que he despreciado una década entera para que la mantenga, y satisfaga sus exigencias de maternidad. Un beta proveedor que será utilizado y después esquilmado en el divorcio.

Quieren encontrar a un imbécil que pague una fortuna por algo que han dado gratis a cientos de macarras despreciables.

Quieren vender a precio de oro un coño usado como depósito masivo de lefa.

"El pasado no importa" repiten sin parar.

Es una trampa. Quieren avergonzarnos para que cargemos con ellas. Son intentos de que volvamos a la plantación. El sistema no funciona sin mano de obra esclava:

"Sé un buen esclavo y cásate"
"Sé un hombre y mantén a tu bigotuda"
"Deja de ser un Peter Pan"
"Sé responsable y hazte cargo de una princesa que se ha pasado 10 años follándose a malotes de polla tatuada"

Claro que hay hombres, pero ninguno queremos compartir NADA con vosotras. No aportais nada y lo quereis todo.

En vez de clamar que "no hay hombres" deberiais pensar porqué ninguno parece interesado en vosotras.

Y por favor no digais que el problema es que sois "fuertes e independientes" y nos intimidais.
No intimidais una mierda. Lo que dais es ASCO.

Princesas, teneis 40 años por delante para "disfrutar" de vuestra independencia y empoderamiento en solitario.

Conmigo no conteis*


----------



## kerri (17 Abr 2021)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Esto debería de estar siempre en prima magina, amigos foreros, no perdáis las buenas costumbres.
> 
> *"No hay hombres" o su versión extendida "No hay hombres de verdad" es el nuevo mantra de la mujer del mundo occidental.
> 
> ...



jojo, brvtal.

espero que el mensaje acabe con 75486293485692 millones de zanks.


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Abr 2021)

Mujeres de 30-40 años que empiezan a darse cuenta de que ya no las quiere ni su gato, pero lo mejor es que siguen sin aceptarlo 

La vida se trata de elegir y vosotras elegisteis:

-Elegisteis el carrusel de pollas porque pensábais que iba a ser para siempre pero no...
-elegisteis al Johny Pollatatuada, al Ahmed, al Mamadou... mientras despreciábais al chaval serio y responsable
-elegisteis abortar sin ni siquiera preguntarle al padre
-elegisteis trabajar en un trabajo que odiais para demostrar "algo"
-elegisteis seguir yendo a la discoteca
-...

Ahora ya no os quiere nadie pero aún podéis elegir:

-número de gatos
-color de los gatos


----------



## MrDanger (17 Abr 2021)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> *En vez de clamar que "no hay hombres" deberiais pensar porqué ninguno parece interesado en vosotras.*



Mujeres haciendo autocrítica, buen chiste. 

Luego todas empastilladas y compradoras compulsivas.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (17 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> En particular me interesa una cosa:
> 
> Todas las solteras sin hijos de más de 40 tienen sus vaginas "menos atractivas" que una de 20?
> 
> Con "menos atractivas" me refiero a que el tacto del pene con ellas no resulta tan placentero.



Pues si,igual que es menos atractiva la polla de un cuarentón solteron como Almeida que la de Johnny pollatatuada para una mujer......por eso el Melillero iba mojando bravas hasta que se pasó de malote y Almeida esta en su casa solo y tomándose un cola-cao en pijama de rayas......espero haberte resuelto tus dudas


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Mujeres de 30-40 años que empiezan a darse cuenta de que ya no las quiere ni su gato, pero lo mejor es que siguen sin aceptarlo
> 
> La vida se trata de elegir y vosotras elegisteis:
> 
> ...



Es un buen resumen.

Pero... ese chico bueno serio y responsable que no vendio su alma a la primera carta.. puede... seguir jugando en libertad.

En torno a una ambicion.

En torno a un idealismo en sana barbarie.




El hombre... su nocion clasica.


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

*Muchas van a acabar con las existencias de wiskas. En cero coma van a acabar con las existencias de wiskas... y de antidepresivos.


Opiacieos a tutiplen.*


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (17 Abr 2021)

Un tío de treinta tiene todo el abanico de veinteañeras a una copa de distancia. ¿Que cohones van a hacer con las Viegas esas?


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Un tío de treinta tiene todo el abanico de veinteañeras a una copa de distancia. ¿Que cohones van a hacer con las Viegas esas?



Descarte. Simple y llanamente. Eso van a hacer.

Y por supuesto... antidepresivos y PHARMA por doquier.


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

*Otra cosa no se puede hacer.*


----------



## DarkNight (17 Abr 2021)

Estas Hijaputas son del perfil típico de llamar Feo al hombre normal, mientras van con el negro, el tatuado de gimnasio o el noruego. Y por supuesto 10 años menos que ellas. Exigiendo, siendo Betillas ellas


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

Siento... ser duro. Pero mas vale ser realista.


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Abr 2021)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Un tío de treinta tiene todo el abanico de veinteañeras a una copa de distancia. ¿Que cohones van a hacer con las Viegas esas?



Es que es eso...


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

*ASI ADONAI QUIERE... ES PARA BIEN... HAY UN MENSAJE EN "LA MIRADA DE LAS 1000 POLLAS"*


----------



## Baltasar G thang (17 Abr 2021)

joder, tienen que haberle enchufado mas leche que a un camion de la central lechera asturiana


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

Asi adonai quiere: primer nivel. La existencia de chicas que en su epoca se iban con malotes... y al cabo del tiempo querian al chico bueno y serio... es porque asi dios quiere.

Segundo nivel: es para bien. Si dios lo ha querido... eso es para bien.

Tercer nivel: hay un mensaje en la mirada de las 1000 pollas... de esas chicas.


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

*Y el mensaje es lo que intenta descubrir este hilo.

El mensaje quizas sea el uso de esas chicas para CORREGIR ciertos efectos colaterales de la ingenieria del comportamiento y... de la ingenieria social.*


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

Un ejemplo: la mirada de los 1000 metros en las soldados que regresaban de conflictos belicos.


Asi dios quiere, asi adonai quiere: primer nivel. Ese soldado que se iba al frente y veia con sus propios ojos cosas claramente desagradables... y que al terminar la contienda queria volver a vivir una vida normal... eso es porque asi dios quiere.


Segundo nivel: si es dios quien lo quiere... como va a ser para mal?

Tercer nivel: hay un mensaje en la mirada de los 1000 metros de ese tipo que intenta recuperar una vida normal.


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

Y asi con todo.

NADA EN ESTE MUNDO SE LIBRA DEL PODER DE LA EMUNA, DEL PODER DE LA FE AUTENTICA.


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

*Que mensaje podemos extraer de una mujer de 39-46 años que quiere... conseguir la atraccion de un futuro carapater?





*


----------



## clakar (17 Abr 2021)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Esto debería de estar siempre en prima magina, amigos foreros, no perdáis las buenas costumbres.
> 
> *"No hay hombres" o su versión extendida "No hay hombres de verdad" es el nuevo mantra de la mujer del mundo occidental.
> 
> ...



This. 

Me he encontrado con conocidas como lo que el estimado florero acaba de describir. Pardiez, este florero es un poeta de la Generación Del Realismo del 21 (Post-Covid 2021).

Estas zurdas pestosas no se dan cuenta de que las mujeres valientes y listas han escogido ya lo bueno, y, de esos buenos, los que hayan salido escaldados, pasan de putas ya lefadas y enchurradas que se sienten como princesas. Ellos prefieren pagar 30€ por esos momentos de “princesa” y luego irse a pescar o a conducir su moto sin aguantar a una carruselera gritando en el cogote...


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

El mensaje sera que esas mujeres puedan ser usadas a modo de conejillo de indias para... corregir los efectos colaterales de la ingenieria social moderna.


Por que que otro mensaje puede esconder todo esto si no ese?


----------



## notorius.burbujo (17 Abr 2021)

Descomunal. Residuos del feminismo e ingeniería social, integrales y muertas de hambre pasadas de edad, y probablemente de kilos, buscando principes azules de calidac. Despojos del sistema en sus últimos estertores.

Es un claro ejemplo de lo que creen que son, y lo que son en realidad.

Buscan un novio al cual poder denunciar.

Todos los hombres españoles inteligentes que conozco no están con mujeres españolas. Es así de crudo.


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

Se terminan cansando de los malotes.


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

Principalmente porque la cortedad de miras de esos malotes... termina cansando a cualquiera... y a las que mean colonia tambien las termina cansando.


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

*De hecho no serian malotes sin esa cortedad de miras... tan caracteristica.*


----------



## Mitsou (17 Abr 2021)

Me encanta la que dice que no quiere divorciados, que no quiere la morralla que han desechado otras.
Esa es tú reina, exactamente eso


----------



## napp (17 Abr 2021)

Tío normal decente = cirujano, piloto o arquitecto con chocolatinas, ojos azules y 1,90 de familia con mucho dinero y con poco pasado amoroso


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

Veamos una postal del futuro... para ver el porvenir de españa:


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

A nadie le gusta ver un incesante desfile de putas y golfos por television... que encima tener que verlos por la calle.


----------



## Ordel (17 Abr 2021)

Y mientras Irene montero con dos hijos marido (aunque sea un mierda) y chaletazo, esa sí que es lista, manipula a estas payasas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2021)

Cita:

Originalmente Escrito por *Moderna de pueblo*
Con otras dos amigas solteras de fuera de mi grupo, hemos asumido que para encontrar a un hombre medio decente de nuestra edad, tendremos que esperar a la remesa de divorciados. También les estoy intentando hacer ver que probablemente tengamos que ser madrastras, cuando ninguna quiere tener hijos. Pero es lo que hay.
*A vuestra edad ya deberíais estar casadas y con hijos. Tuvísteis 20 años para elegir a un buen tío y elegísteis ser mujeres empoderadas y pasar de los buenos tíos.*
Cita:

Originalmente Escrito por *Marta, 36 años, peluquera*
Lo de la remesa de divorciados no me convence, suena a morralla. No me voy a conformar con los descartes que otras no han querido
*36 años y no te vas a conformar. Que te den por culo monina.*
Cita:

Originalmente Escrito por *Eugenia, 33 años, panadera*
Le hablé de la remesa de divorciados a una amiga hace poco y nos entró la depresión jajaja, donde estará nuestro príncipe azul que nos prometieron???
*¿Quien te prometió qué? Tu cabeza de niña consentida.*
Cita:

Originalmente Escrito por *Carla, 38 años, desempleada*
No seáis madrastras... Ser madrastra conlleva una guerra de su ex que a ti ni te va ni te viene pero ella te echara la culpa de todo porque asumir que el que te dejo es el conlleva pensar que a lo mejor tú fallaste en la relación y eso ni LOCA! Asi que no seáis madrastras... Quién avisa...

Cita:

Originalmente Escrito por *Carlota, 32 años, auxiliar de farmacia*
me NIEGO! Soltera y más de 30 es porque algo hemos hecho correctamente!!! No quiero las sobras que nadie quiere!!!
*¿Qué habéis hecho algo correctamente? Más bien es al revés. Os habéis pasado vuestros mejores años de polla en polla mientras despreciçabais a los buenos. Vosotras sois las sobras que un tío decente no quiere.*
Cita:

Originalmente Escrito por *Nuria, 35 años, ama de casa*
Y de los divorciados, te puedo contar hasta un capítulo. Algunos, ni lo están, te mientes y están casados. Otros, eres la última mierda para quedar, porque antes que nada estas SUS HIJOSSss. Y es un infierno quedar con ellos. ASÍ NO!

Cita:

Originalmente Escrito por *Laia, 39 años, reponedora*
la gente es incapaz de entender que estás soltera porque no quieres quedarte con el primero que te hace caso por no estar sola. Que se puede estar así por elección. Los hombres son "Solteros de Oro" pero si eres mujer, obviamente es "porque nadie te aguanta". Por no hablar de lo de ir sola a las bodas y las miradas de condescendencia de familiares ( y especialmente amigas con pareja... ).
*Lo de soltero de oro sería en los 50. Hoy en día te llaman de Incel para arriba. Si eres soltera por elección...chapó. Pero no he conocido ninguna mujer así. Ninguna. Las que están solteras es o porque se han pasado la vida de polla en polla o porque no las aguanta ni dios. Una mujer es incapaz de estar sola por decisión propia.*
Cita:

Originalmente Escrito por *Ignacia, 30 años, cajera*
¿Dónde están los tíos interesantes de mayores de 30 años? Los pocos que conozco o ya están agarrados por alguna o son gays. Así no se puede formar una familia si quisiera
*Igual los tíos que valen la pena y que no están pillados se cansaron de esperaros o de ver que os ibáis con el malote del baile. Con 30 años tu momento ya pasó y se lo diste a otros.*


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

Ordel dijo:


> Y mientras Irene montero con dos hijos marido (aunque sea un mierda) y chaletazo, esa sí que es lista, manipula a estas payasas



A que precio?

A que precio tiene todo eso?


----------



## Ordel (17 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> A que precio?
> 
> A que precio tiene todo eso?



Fijo que todas estas petardas se cambiaban con los ojos cerrados.


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

Ordel dijo:


> Fijo que todas estas petardas se cambiaban con los ojos cerrados.



Se lo dire de otro modo: el precio que esa "señora" tiene o tendra que pagar por ciertas barrabasadas hechas con tal de conseguir ese... estilo de vida... LO VA A DETERMINAR ADONAI. Y NADIE MAS. Y NO VA A SER UN PRECIO PEQUEÑO PRECISAMENTE. SE LO ASEGURO.


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

Lo que le ha costado el chalet va a ser una poca leche para el precio que tendra que pagar por sus... pecados.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (17 Abr 2021)

Los hombres decentes no salen con tipas como Moderna de Pueblo y sus seguidoras 




sivigliano dijo:


> Si están solas porque tienen el listón muy alto es su problema si es que se puede considerar como tal.



O pq no saben ni lo que buscan.

Ni carrusel, ni ostias. Este tipo de mujeres lo conozco muy bien pq tengo amigas así y son vírgenes. La cosa más monjil que te puedas echar a la cara. Son del tipo "sólo me casaré con mi príncipe azul y no me acostaré con él hasta el matrimonio".

No se dan cuenta de que no pueden aspirar al tipo de hombres que buscan.


----------



## R_Madrid (17 Abr 2021)

Yo hace tiempo que no me acerco a ninguna ni con un palo

peligrosisisimo

STDs
Viogen y otras leyes amables
Alto riesgo de ruptura en X años

mejor me ahorro
El esfuerzo de seducirla
El esfuerzo de mantenerla interesada en mi

y dedico mis esfuerzos a
La mejora personal (salud y formacion)
La felicidad de mis seres queridos
Hobbies

Ya solo el mgtow tiene sentido, lo demas es todo un esfuerzo en vano o en camino a convertirte en un esclavo o un desecho


----------



## Karlb (17 Abr 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Mujeres de 30-40 años que empiezan a darse cuenta de que ya no las quiere ni su gato, pero lo mejor es que siguen sin aceptarlo
> 
> La vida se trata de elegir y vosotras elegisteis:
> 
> ...



Y las latitas de carne o pescado.


----------



## Octubrista (17 Abr 2021)

Las personas que *decidieron ser productos de consumo*, y como tales ofrecerse *al mercado*, al final, terminan como los productos de consumo:

- Apartados y abandonados.
- En la basura.
- En el trastero olvidados.
- Simplemente se descubre que no se necesitan, y/o son reemplazados por otros productos de consumo nuevos.

Hay un grupillo de amigas y conocidas de mi mujer, entre 33-40 años, que parecen una caricatura de todas estas situaciones, autoconvenciéndose entre ellas en su propio mundo "virtual" para no terminar afrontando su realidad, que muchas van descubriendo con crueldad.

Algunos de sus "ex" eran (y son aún) amigos de adolescencia y/o compañeros de estudios, trabajo, etc; que decidieron crear familias con otras mujeres, cada cual con sus propias circunstancias, con o sin trauma personal con algunas de esas mujeres de sus pasados, que ahora están en la situación de las "señoras" que abren este hilo.


----------



## adonaies1 (17 Abr 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> O pq no saben ni lo que buscan.
> 
> Ni carrusel, ni ostias. Este tipo de mujeres lo conozco muy bien pq tengo amigas así y son vírgenes. La cosa más monjil que te puedas echar a la cara. Son del tipo "sólo me casaré con mi príncipe azul y no me acostaré con él hasta el matrimonio".
> 
> No se dan cuenta de que no pueden aspirar al tipo de hombres que buscan.



En ese grupo de chicas entran zorrones... y chicas mas o menos normales que no tuvieron mucha suerte.


----------



## Radiopatio (17 Abr 2021)

Me acuerdo en la discoteca que era muy cortado para ir ligando, y que nunca se me arrimaba una mujer. "Tío, arrímate tú", "Solo sé gracioso", "Tienes que entrarlas", "Hay que saber venderse". Todo eso era totalmente ridículo. Hasta la más tímida de mi instituto siempre tenía a alguien que se le arrimaba. 

Ruido, prejuicios, malas formas. Soy de quienes prefieren una buena conversación. Alguna se pensaba que era otro baboso más cuando quería decirle algo. Después, vinieron los amores, las relaciones, las convivencias, los disgustos. Tuve que cambiar para adaptarme, aceptar desafíos, tuve que reciclarme, hacer un hard reset y tragar bastante porquería. A la vez acepté mis errores, pues también los he cometido. Ahora estoy solo, en paz, desde hace muchos años; y me siendo como en la cima del mundo. Sin deber nada a nadie. 

No quisiera ser rencoroso con esas mujeres que ahora buscan desesperadamente. Solo quiero que recorran el mismo camino que he recorrido yo. Y que sepan por qué las cosas no son tan fáciles. De nada sirve creerse víctimas. De nada sirve la desesperación porque están actuando como cuando yo tenía 20 años. Han de darse cuenta de que si quieren algo, han de tener que aportar; aportar de verdad. Muchos hombres ya no nos conformamos con poca cosa.


----------



## warmenoblivion (17 Abr 2021)

Miauuuuuuu....


----------



## Teofrasto (17 Abr 2021)

Esto no tiene solución, las mujeres se comportan según su instinto, lo llevan dentro, se sienten atraídas por el más audaz, el más transgresor ,el más violento, y esas características casi siempre coinciden con el menos inteligente. Esa preferencia ancestral de las mujeres, seguramente hace cientos de miles de años era la mejor solución, pero hace miles de años que dejó de serlo. Por eso a medida que las sociedades se civilizaban, acababan atando en corto a las mujeres . Ahora es lo contrario, una sociedad que promueve que las mujeres den rienda suelta a su instinto más animal, el resultado es una catástrofe, en primer lugar para ellas mismas.


----------



## sikBCN (17 Abr 2021)

sivigliano dijo:


> Si están solas porque tienen el listón muy alto es su problema si es que se puede considerar como tal.



Igual no es el listón, igual es que son tías insoportables o tías muy poco interesantes.

Saludos


----------



## BeninExpress (17 Abr 2021)

Pero a ver.. Estas eran las de la generación del "I'm a single lady I'm a single lady.. Uooh oh oh Uooh oh oh", verdad?







Pues como han dicho anteriormente.. A pastar coño!


----------



## Aitor_tilla (17 Abr 2021)

Hilo patrocinado por Whiskas


----------



## eljusticiero (17 Abr 2021)

Radiopatio dijo:


> Me acuerdo en la discoteca que era muy cortado para ir ligando, y que nunca se me arrimaba una mujer. "Tío, arrímate tú", "Solo sé gracioso", "Tienes que entrarlas", "Hay que saber venderse". Todo eso era totalmente ridículo. Hasta la más tímida de mi instituto siempre tenía a alguien que se le arrimaba.
> 
> Ruido, prejuicios, malas formas. Soy de quienes prefieren una buena conversación. Alguna se pensaba que era otro baboso más cuando quería decirle algo. Después, vinieron los amores, las relaciones, las convivencias, los disgustos. Tuve que cambiar para adaptarme, aceptar desafíos, tuve que reciclarme, hacer un hard reset y tragar bastante porquería. A la vez acepté mis errores, pues también los he cometido. Ahora estoy solo, en paz, desde hace muchos años; y me siendo como en la cima del mundo. Sin deber nada a nadie.
> 
> No quisiera ser rencoroso con esas mujeres que ahora buscan desesperadamente. Solo quiero que recorran el mismo camino que he recorrido yo. Y que sepan por qué las cosas no son tan fáciles. De nada sirve creerse víctimas. De nada sirve la desesperación porque están actuando como cuando yo tenía 20 años. Han de darse cuenta de que si quieren algo, han de tener que aportar; aportar de verdad. Muchos hombres ya no nos conformamos con poca cosa.



+ 10000


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Abr 2021)

Pero ¿para que coño quieres a nadie pasando los 30?

A esa edad ya hay una vida y costumbres hechas, meter alguien en casa es irrisorio. O te encuentras con alguien con el que congenies MUY bien (1% de casos) o eso acaba como el rosario de la aurora.


----------



## -Aноñимо- (17 Abr 2021)

En un desguace hay muchas más cosas aprovechables que en esas citas.


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Abr 2021)

¿Entonces que, te vas con el primero que se te ponga a tiro para no estar solo? Vaya muerte en vida


----------



## Jevitronka (17 Abr 2021)

Claro
Lo que hay que hacer es intentar ahorrar algún dinero y buscarse la vida. Los noviazgos y familias para los muchachitos de 25 o para los treintañeros con muchos años de novios


----------



## Visilleras (17 Abr 2021)

Lo voy a apuntar en mi lista de cosas que me importan una puta mierda.

Siempre la misma canción... ya cansa y agota.

"Es que YO no encuentro hombres decentes"
"Es que YO no tengo nadie que me tire los tejos"
"Es que MIS AMIGAS están igual que YO"

Y claro, la culpa es de los hombres. Para variar.

Lo de que sean ellas tal vez responsables de su miseria, ni se les ocurre.

El solipsismo coñazo sólo es válido para posturear y quejarse de los demás.
La autocrítica ya, si eso, para el siguiente milenio...


----------



## Covaleda (18 Abr 2021)

Ni una sola vez, pero ni una, algo, aunque sea una leve muestra, un atisbo, de autocrítica. Jamás.
¿Ninguna ha sido capaz de llegar a la conclusión de que las "sobras" como dicen, son en realidad ellas?


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2021)

Este tipo de mujer que ya no encuentra pareja, que se ha hecho mayor viviendo la vida, disfrutando su juventud, siendo libre, etc. tiene que asumir lo que hay, pero como no puede, dicen estas chorradas para consolarse y seguir engañándose a sí mismas.
Se está muy bien solo, y lo mejor que uno puede hacer cuando se acerca una loca desesperada es, educada y disimuladamente, ignorarla. No compensa el esfuerzo de quitarte estos bichopalos, mantislapas o mesascamilla de encima luego. Que sí, que puedes tener una fase de bajar la guardia y pensar que sería una opción... Pero que se está de puta madre solo, sin que nadie te diga cómo hacer las cosas, o te corrija, o se comporte como si fuese tu madre porque tiene un puto trauma mal resuelto.

Están todas de psicólogo. Cuando se casan, se cansan pronto. Luego aparecen las amigas a malmeter y joder relaciones. Luego empiezan con crisis, haya hijos o no. Luego viene la fase del teatro, de todas esas parejas aparentando buenas relaciones que esconden cajones llenos de mierda. Y lo peor de todo es que como estés en grupos de padres y quedéis a hacer cosas juntos, siempre existen tensiones brutales: todas las charos se saben las vidas del resto de parejas, quien le ha puesto los cuernos a quien, quienes son los cornudos del grupo, si el marido de una se ha follado a la mujer de otro, quienes no se separan por el qué dirán, quién quiere viogenizar a quién, quién es un puto maltratador al que habría que dar matarile pero nadie se atreve a denunciar porque las comidas de amigos son sagradas, quién es el putero del grupo... Por favor, si es que es humillante ser el marido de una tiparraca de estas que te pierden el respeto a la mínima, cuando a ti jamás se te ocurriría hablar mal de ella a nadie.

Encima estropean las cabezas de los críos, los trastornan. Si tienes hijos propios, su madre los vuelve locos. Si te separas, aun más locos. Si te juntas con otra, ya son dos las que los van a volver locos con sus putas manías.

Nada nada, todas estas que congelen los óvulos si quieren y que ahorren, que en unos años se cansarán de los gatos y de citas fallidas pagafantas en tinder, y querrán tener un crío para poder controlarle la vida a alguien, que es para lo que los tienen, porque les puede esa necesidad de controlar la vida de otros. No es instinto, es necesidad de joderle la vida a alguien, si no no se quedan tranquilas ni realizadas.

Y si te viene una en el trabajo con aquello de "como eres el soltero de oro, he pensado que tengo una amiga que sería perfecta para ti", bloquead a esa compañera de trabajo y candeladla. Alguien que te aprecie no te intentaría joder así la vida.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Covaleda dijo:


> Ni una sola vez, pero ni una, algo, aunque sea una leve muestra, un atisbo, de autocrítica. Jamás.
> ¿Ninguna ha sido capaz de llegar a la conclusión de que las "sobras" como dicen, son en realidad ellas?



BINGO!






y añado:

a nada que un chaval sea medio espabilado, se pasa por una tienda de disfraces, se agencia uno de bombero o de poli, se hace unas fotitos, las cuelga en alguna red social chorra... y a esperar con la caña.


esas facilidades no existian en los 90 jeje


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

thanos2 dijo:


> Este tipo de mujer que ya no encuentra pareja, que se ha hecho mayor viviendo la vida, disfrutando su juventud, siendo libre, etc. tiene que asumir lo que hay, pero como no puede, dicen estar chorradas para consolarse y seguir engañándose a sí mismas.
> _*Se está muy bien solo*_, y lo mejor que uno puede hacer cuando se acerca una loca desesperada es, educada y disimuladamente, ignorarla. No compensa el esfuerzo de quitarte estos bichopalos de encima luego. Que sí, que puedes tener una fase de bajar la guardia y pensar que sería una opción... Pero que se está de puta madre solo, sin que nadie te diga cómo hacer las cosas, o te corrija, o se comporte como si fuese tu madre porque tiene un puto trauma mal resuelto.
> 
> Están todas de psicólogo. Cuando se casan, se cansan pronto. Luego aparecen las amigas a malmeter y joder relaciones. Luego empiezan con crisis, haya hijos o no. Luego viene la fase del teatro, de todas esas parejas aparentando buenas relaciones que esconden cajones llenos de mierda. Y lo peor de todo es que como estés en grupos de padres y quedéis a hacer cosas juntos, siempre existen tensiones brutales: todas las charos se saben las vidas del resto de parejas, quien le ha puesto los cuernos a quien, quienes son los cornudos del grupo, si el marido de una se ha follado a la mujer de otro, quienes no se separan por el qué dirán, quién quiere viogenizar a quién, quién es un puto maltratador al que habría que dar matarile pero nadie se atreve a denunciar porque las comidas de amigos son sagradas, quíen es el putoero del grupo... Por favor, si es que es humillante ser el marido de una tiparraca de estas que te pierden el respeto a la mínima, cuando a ti jamás se te ocurriría hablar mal de ella a nadie.
> ...



ahi deje de leer... se esta bien solo SI y SOLO SI se ha tenido una vida en condiciones hasta ese instante.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Generalmente la mirada de las 1000 pollas hace que NO esten bien solas. Que se jodan.


----------



## newdawnfades (18 Abr 2021)

No se enteran de una mierda las petardas. El tipo de hombres que ellas buscan ahora (después del carrusel con los malotes), son hombres que nunca se irían con semejante material de derribo. Solo les queda comprarse gatos y mucho desodorante para no arrastrar el olor que se impregna de la caca del cajón terrero de los gatos.


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> ahi deje de leer... se esta bien solo SI y SOLO SI se ha tenido una vida en condiciones hasta ese instante.



Como hombre, se está muy bien solo. Insisto. El culmen de la felicidad es no necesitar una mujer cerca. No hay estado de mayor calma y felicidad.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

thanos2 dijo:


> Como hombre, se está muy bien solo. Insisto. El culmen de la felicidad es no necesitar una mujer cerca. No hay estado de mayor calma y felicidad.



Como hombre se esta bien solo SI Y SOLO SI ese hombre no ha tenido la mirada de los 1000 metros... o teniendola PASO PAGINA.

En caso contrario, no se esta bien solo.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Firmado: un hombre con mujer e hijos.


----------



## GuidoVonList (18 Abr 2021)

Hostia... reponedoras, panaderas, peluqueras, desempleadas y hablando de morralla...

ELLAS SON LA MORRALLA jajajajaja


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> Como hombre se esta bien solo SI Y SOLO SI ese hombre no ha tenido la mirada de los 1000 metros... o teniendola PASO PAGINA.
> 
> En caso contrario, no se esta bien solo.



Que es la mirada de los mil metros?


----------



## ingeniata (18 Abr 2021)

Nutrición para una semana


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que es la mirada de los mil metros?



La que se le queda al varon despues de una contienda (que antiguamente eran a hostias en el campo de batalla y hoy en dia son en despachos o sitios asi)


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> La que se le queda al varon despues de una contienda (que antiguamente eran a hostias en el campo de batalla y hoy en dia son en despachos o sitios asi)



Por estar mal en el trabajo como?


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Por estar mal en el trabajo como?



Por ser trabajos indignos ... dentro de un ecosistema de desarrollo industrial MODERNO:


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)




----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> Por ser trabajos indignos ... dentro de un ecosistema de desarrollo industrial MODERNO:



Joder, es que no todo el mundo puede trabajar sentado cobrando 5000 euros al mes. 

¿Que coño es para ti un trabajo indigno?


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)




----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (18 Abr 2021)

Son víctimas del NWO, y se consideran a sí mismas empoderadas e independientes de los hombres...


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, es que no todo el mundo puede trabajar sentado cobrando 5000 euros al mes.
> 
> ¿Que coño es para ti un trabajo indigno?



Todo aquel... que desprecie la EMUNA.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> Todo aquel... que desprecie la EMUNA.



No me estoy enterando,no sé qué es la emuna


----------



## mindugi (18 Abr 2021)

Tranquilas guapísimas, que ya llegan las remesas de nuestrojjj niñoooojjj africanos 
Los españoles no os valen, pues tomad moronegritos


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No me estoy enterando,no sé qué es la emuna



Una breve busqueda en google... y lo sabra.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> Una breve busqueda en google... y lo sabra.



Sólo me sale esto del judaísmo 










¿Qué es Emuna? - emunahoy.com


Emuná es el conocimiento judío por excelencia y se traduce comúnmente como fe y creencia. El vocablo Emuná comparte su raíz con:amén, que así sea, lehitamén, entrenarse, omenet, nodriza, quien da de sí misma, imún, entrenamientoEmuná es la disciplina espiritual, toma de conciencia de la voluntad...




www.emunahoy.com


----------



## Castellano (18 Abr 2021)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Hostia... reponedoras, panaderas, peluqueras, desempleadas y hablando de morralla...
> 
> ELLAS SON LA MORRALLA jajajajaja



A los hombres nos da igual la profesión o los estudios.
Nos fijamos primero en el físico, y luego en la personalidad. Si están solas es porque serán inaguantables y además no lo pueden compensar con un físico privilegiado (que además se pierde con la edad)
Lo de fijarse en la profesión, nivel económico o de estudios suele ser más cosa de mujeres.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Bueno... Los compañeros son los compañeros y yo soy yo...


Que problema hay?

Si los demás se tiran a un pozo de cabeza se supone que yo también lo tengo que hacer?


----------



## zirick (18 Abr 2021)

Las prostitutas les han adelantado por la derecha, por eso quieren prohibir, es competencia desleal.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Abr 2021)

Castellano dijo:


> A los hombres nos da igual la profesión o los estudios.
> Nos fijamos primero en el físico, y luego en la personalidad. Si están solas es porque serán inaguantables y además no lo pueden compensar con un físico privilegiado (que además se pierde con la edad)
> Lo de fijarse en la profesión, nivel económico o de estudios suele ser más cosa de mujeres.



Cada vez vamos espabilando más los hombres, y nos vamos fijando más en el trabajo de las mujeres. Apetece menos hacer el pagafantas.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Quizás ese sea un mensaje de que uno debiese buscar otro trabajo, no?

La verdad es que estamos dándole vueltas a algo que el bueno de unabomber ya esbozo hace décadas: el futuro de la sociedad industrial.


----------



## Sekisber (18 Abr 2021)

El culpable de todo esto, como sucede habitualmente, es el Estado. Desde Felipe González, el proceso de menoscabo de los hombres ha sido constante y acentuado. La devaluación masculina y el emponderamiento femenino han destruido las relaciones de pareja. Las mujeres miran a su alrededor a los 20 y solo ven hombres igual de pobres o más que ellas, sin posición social relevante, sin posesiones de tierras o vivienda, apaleados institucionalmente y criminalizados, feminizados, sin iniciativa por la falta de oportunidades. Y lo peor, forzados a perder el tiempo en un sistema educativo que favorece las virtudes femeninas (sumisión al profesor) frente a las masculinas (protagonismo, iniciativa, etc)

Se les ha privado a los hombres de herramientas de libertad para darse valor social. Son parasitados en su trabajo para emponderar a las mujeres en el suyo (administración, sanidad y educación). No tienen acceso a la vivienda, que durante milenios ha sido clave en la formación de los vínculos entre hombres y mujeres. Todo esto deja una fuerte impronta negativa en los varones jóvenes, que a los 20s debían estar comiéndose el mundo y por contra están en la miseria más absoluta.

Las mujeres perciben esta realidad mucho mejor que los hombres porque poseen un instinto pragmático despiadado. De estos chavales solo les atrae la minoría atractiva, la minoría bien posicionada y la minoría insumisa con las reglas sociales (delincuentes). Son incapaces de planificar el futuro. No hacen apuestas por un varón en sus 20s pensando que en diez años será más valioso. Su instinto selecciona en la jerarquía social inmediata. 

Las cualidades innatas que todo varón posee para elevarse socialmente y ser atractivo a las mujeres, están siendo limitadas y perseguidas por el Estado.


----------



## sisar_vidal (18 Abr 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> El culpable de todo esto, como sucede habitualmente, es el Estado. Desde Felipe González, el proceso de menoscabo de los hombres ha sido constante y acentuado. La devaluación masculina y el emponderamiento femenino han destruido las relaciones de pareja. Las mujeres miran a su alrededor a los 20 y solo ven hombres igual de pobres o más que ellas, sin posición social relevante, sin posesiones de tierras o vivienda, apaleados institucionalmente y criminalizados, feminizados, sin iniciativa por la falta de oportunidades. Y lo peor, forzados a perder el tiempo en un sistema educativo que favorece las virtudes femeninas (sumisión al profesor) frente a las masculinas (protagonismo, iniciativa, etc)
> 
> Se les ha privado a los hombres de herramientas de libertad para darse valor social. Son parasitados en su trabajo para emponderar a las mujeres en el suyo (administración, sanidad y educación). No tienen acceso a la vivienda, que durante milenios ha sido clave en la formación de los vínculos entre hombres y mujeres. Todo esto deja una fuerte impronta negativa en los varones jóvenes, que a los 20s debían estar comiéndose el mundo y por contra están en la miseria más absoluta.
> 
> ...



Tal cual


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)




----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

EL DERECHO DE INADMISION AL QUE LA MASCULINIDAD HA SIDO SOMETIDA EN EL... ULTIMO CUARTO DE SIGLO, FORO.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Demos gracias a los nazis por haber acelerado todo eso... Al fin y al cabo fueron ellos los que montaron el espectáculo de que el hombre blanco heterosexual era superior


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Como cayeron en la trampa de la superioridad racial... 


Como ovejas al matadero..


Y de aquellos polvos estos lodos: el derecho de INADMISION al que la masculinidad ha sido y está siendo sometido.


(Un hombre vale menos que una lavadora)


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Así que el abajo firmante rechaza ser un caballero blanco de blanca armadura que acuda al rescate de una... Meacolonia.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Que se jodan!


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Que no tienen pa wiskas ni antidepresivos? No es mi problema


----------



## Acid_303 (18 Abr 2021)

Pobrecitas ya van viendo su futuro negro


----------



## Acid_303 (18 Abr 2021)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> peluquera, panadera, reponedora, cajera, desempleada,...............



Están para exigir, ese el el problema que se creen que merecen al mejor cuando ellas no son más que las sobras de las que realmente han hecho carrera en la vida, despojos


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Abr 2021)

Punitivum dijo:


> Deprisa!! Necesitamos un cargamento de Prozac y todos las gatos disponibles en un radio de 50 kilómetros.Aguanten señoras, ya vamos para allá.




Pintar mandalas tambien ayuda


----------



## chickenotter (18 Abr 2021)

Nah, no me lo creo que no encuentren a tios, el problema es que no encuentran al tio perfecto y creo que es que en realidad buscan unicornios, es decir, lo mismo me columpio pero creo que han probado y vivido muchas experiencias con diferentes tipos, desde el tio que las hacia mojar bragas, el que les sacaba el lado las tierno, el mas intelectual, etc. 

El problema es que dudo mucho que encuentren a unica persona que cumpla con todos los requisitos, ademas a medida que pasa el tiempo, esos sentimientos se vuelven mas duros y afilados, evidentemente no son lo mismo que la primera vez y la inocencia del desconocimiento y descubrir, etc...

De todas formas, con el tiempo creo yo que al final siempre hay un roto para un descosido, y el que de verdad quiere pareja tarde o temprano acaba encontrando a alguien con sus mismos objetivos, aunque estos sean el de tener pareja precisamente...


----------



## RayoSombrio (18 Abr 2021)

Ellas tienen la culpa. Quién quiere comprar un producto de tercera fila cuando hay otros mercados de mejor calidad?


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

El desarrollo de la misoginia es más lento y silencioso de lo que su perspectiva histórica sostiene. No es tanto origen como desenlace. No medra tanto en el subconsciente y albores de la vida cuanto en las vívidas decepciones sufridas en los años de flor y conquista. La coartada biológica de *Aristóteles* o la genética en *Schopenhauer* palidecen ante la definición alfonsina de la mujer como la fuente de confusión del hombre, el peligro que no guarda medida. Esto lo sabe bien tanto el misógino como el que se quedó a las puertas de padecerlo antes de entregarse.

Misoginia y misandria son males del alma. Males adquiridos que nada podrá combatir si la experiencia de la víctima es verdadera. No será otro el motivo de futuras cautelas en el terreno que más libre debiera verse de ellas. De ahí que* Russell* lamentara la cautela en el amor como la más letal para la felicidad auténtica.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

El remate ha sido el caralibro. La puntilla en la tierna medular de ... Las enmuradas, las meacolonias, las porqueyolovalgo... Y toda la ralea de feminazis.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

*el caralibro (que es un mero espejo digital) ha sido lo que les faltaba a esas criaturas de Dios que primero, suspiraban por Johnny rabo tatuado... Y luego querían al Pedro, un chico bien, trabajador... Y desilusionado con ellas y su comportamiento.*


----------



## F.Alonso21 (18 Abr 2021)

No será que rechazaron miles de tíos antes, muchas no se esforzaron ni en mantener la forma física minima (a ellas les vale 3 dias a la semana de ejercicio vs un hombre que necesita casi todos), no se esforzaron en estudiar mas que cosas de memorizar para comerle la polla al estado con sus reglas genocidas-globalistas-satanistas siendo obedientes a la dictadura, no dejaron de ir a discotecas con 30, no les valian tios mileuristas o parados (aun teniendo titulaciones altas), no les valian tios casapapis sin casa propia, muchas preferian la progresia como religion, proinmis africanos y trataban de imponer sus ideas de mierda?

Porque hasta a la mas fea y gorda la entraban cada noche y sino en lugares de estudio, trabajo, etc

 Seguro que tiene un album y todo para poder acordarse, la puta de oros xD

Esa ha estado con mas tios-parejas que algunos puteros fijo.

Encima tiene buen curro que le valia un tio casi en paro o con mal curro , no pudo pillar ni con 35 a alguno ???? o es un cardo o de cabeza...



Teniente General Videla dijo:


> peluquera, panadera, reponedora, cajera, desempleada,...............



Ojo que ultimamente hay cada reponedora que flipas xD, cuando yo curraba en esos sitios te tenias que ir a tiendas de deporte o al eci o sitios de ropa para ver mas nivel.

Peluquera si te toca la del lobo de wall street, al menos te encauza para hacerte rico y follarte a la modelo diseñadora xDD, que siempre decia menudo idiota con una peluquera ese tio, pero me fije el otro dia en la peli y dije, joder si casi fue ella la que le guió al dinero xDDDD y encima pasaba de ella y la cambio por el premio gordo, aunque luego le hizo la viogen plus xDDDDDDDD.

(Recomiendo ver la peli al que no la haya visto , se tratan varios temas foriles xD).





MrDanger dijo:


> 30añeras con carreras tan brillantes como reponedoras, peluqueras o directamente desempleadas y que además no quieren tener hijos. Locasdelcoño que no valen para nada y se permiten despreciar hombres. Antes por lo menos las solteronas se metían a monjas y hacían dulces, cosían...



Lopeor que ahora el puto estado las hace comulgar con una religion comunista fascista totalitaria y progre ademas de feminazi, les pagan hasta por ello, estudian mierda, las enseñan mierda, van al 8M etc.
Ahora encima de hacer lo que les sale de los ovarios (y dicen es libertad femenina...), precisamente a los tios nos llamarian PUTEROS por eso, pero para ellas es libertad. Que eso ni me va ni me viene, el problema que dejan traer escoria delincuente tercermundista y nos dejan sin eslavas que importar que son mas necesarias (o de otras nacionalidades conservadoras).

En otra epoca ayudaban a la sociedad, ahora fomentan su destruccion, no solo de los hombres sino de familias ya establecidas que se han librado de esa pesadilla de ingenieria SOCIAL.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El Estado ha ocupado sus mentes, ahora que le entreguen también sus cuerpos



El socialismo es lo que tiene es una jodida dictadura que DESTROZA TODO LO QUE TOCA.

EXIGE RITUALES SATÁNICOS DONDE LAS PERSONAS NO VALEMOS NADA.



Mazaldeck dijo:


> Mujeres de 30-40 años que empiezan a darse cuenta de que ya no las quiere ni su gato, pero lo mejor es que siguen sin aceptarlo
> 
> La vida se trata de elegir y vosotras elegisteis:
> 
> ...



Tal cual , ademas que es que a partir de 30 no las aguanta nadie, joder que tengo 35 y me es mas facil hablar con una de menos de 30 que con una pasada de 30 xD, incluso con una de 18 lo tendria mas facil jajajaja y no es coña mira que las de menos de 22-24 tienen mierda en sus cabezas sobre la izquierda, podemos y feminazismo, pero parecen casi mas normales comportandose con un tio.




IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Un tío de treinta tiene todo el abanico de veinteañeras a una copa de distancia. ¿Que cohones van a hacer con las Viegas esas?



+1



notorius.burbujo dijo:


> Descomunal. *Residuos del feminismo e ingeniería social*, integrales y muertas de hambre pasadas de edad, y probablemente de kilos, buscando principes azules de calidac. Despojos del sistema en sus últimos estertores.
> 
> Es un claro ejemplo de lo que creen que son, y lo que son en realidad.
> 
> ...



BY SOROS-PROGRESIA

Que lo disfruten, por irse con el enemigo que nos ha despedazado a los hombres y donde muchos preferimos casi la vida de lobo solitario o incluso monje a la de ser viogenizados por una petarda.




Teofrasto dijo:


> Esto no tiene solución, las mujeres se comportan según su instinto, lo llevan dentro, se sienten atraídas por el más audaz, el más transgresor ,el más violento, y esas características casi siempre coinciden con el menos inteligente. Esa preferencia ancestral de las mujeres, seguramente hace cientos de miles de años era la mejor solución, pero hace miles de años que dejó de serlo. *Por eso a medida que las sociedades se civilizaban, acababan atando en corto a las mujeres . Ahora es lo contrario, una sociedad que promueve que las mujeres den rienda suelta a su instinto más animal*, el resultado es una catástrofe, en primer lugar para ellas mismas.



Ingenieria social genocida de occidente, por eso lo han hecho. (se critica la religion pero evito que las invasiones de mercenarios destruyeran civilizaciones por culpa de ellas, que en la prehistoria eran sumisas para no morir, las luchadoras morian).

Luego muchos padres criados en la epoca de las drogas, el que fuese un poco mas liberticida de la cuenta ha criado a monstruos, a zorras y a lo peor, o que la izquierda-socialismo de ahora o sindicatos son los que habia antes xD




Sekisber dijo:


> *El culpable de todo esto, como sucede habitualmente, es el Estado.* Desde Felipe González, el proceso de menoscabo de los hombres ha sido constante y acentuado. La devaluación masculina y el emponderamiento femenino han destruido las relaciones de pareja. Las mujeres miran a su alrededor a los 20 y solo ven hombres igual de pobres o más que ellas, sin posición social relevante, sin posesiones de tierras o vivienda, apaleados institucionalmente y criminalizados, feminizados, sin iniciativa por la falta de oportunidades. Y lo peor, forzados a perder el tiempo en un sistema educativo que favorece las virtudes femeninas (sumisión al profesor) frente a las masculinas (protagonismo, iniciativa, etc)
> 
> Se les ha privado a los hombres de herramientas de libertad para darse valor social. Son parasitados en su trabajo para emponderar a las mujeres en el suyo (administración, sanidad y educación). No tienen acceso a la vivienda, que durante milenios ha sido clave en la formación de los vínculos entre hombres y mujeres. Todo esto deja una fuerte impronta negativa en los varones jóvenes, que a los 20s debían estar comiéndose el mundo y por contra están en la miseria más absoluta.
> 
> ...



A los hombres les han saturado su mercado laboral donde fuerzan meter CUPOS FEMENINOS, sin embargo promocionan los curros de ellas A SACO cuando sonlos MAS IMPRODUCTIVOS.
En cupos donde ellas son mayoria NO DEJAN METERSE HOMBRES APENAS, o si meten casi son manginas o gays (hay cosas bien pagadas para ellas donde ahi parece que la paridad no interesa).
ESTAN DESTRUYENDO EL SECTOR PRIVADO Y EMPLEOS DE HOMBRES, sobre todo CUALIFICADOS y de cualificacion media.
Han traido millones de inmigrantes.
Han forzado que 2 salarios sean necesarios para una puta vivienda de mierda, cuando antes daban para chalet o 2-3 casas e hijos vida modo familia bien.
Han apretado al hombre para que este en paro o comiendo mierda hasta los 30-40 , por lo tanto no puede ni comprar un coche nuevo deportivo como en los 90s como hacian los casapapis de entonces (entonces triunfaban y pum pillaban alguna).


----------



## MarloStanfield (18 Abr 2021)

que no hay hombres de 30-40 que merezcan la pena??? jajaja lo que pasa es que no quieren soportar a las protocharos de su misma edad así que o van con veinteañeras, o los que no pueden se van de putas o se matan a pajas.

cualquier cosa antes que soportar a una protocharo adicta al prozac con 3 gatos y las hormonas totalmente desquiciadas por haber fracasado en su único propósito biólogico-vital que es el de haber parido antes de los 30.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)




----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Si tan moderna es, porque coño buscan un hombre, a poder ser blanco, bien acaudalado y heterosexual, con el que formar una família, reproducirse, y reproducir un rol tan heteropatriarcal?? 

Me alegra, sinceramente, me alegra ver que los hombres, por fin, estamos espabilando; ya era hora joder! Que llevamos décadas haciendo el gilipollas mientras las bigotudas nos chuleaban como querían!!


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

ModernaDePueblo, he encontrado un gilipollas para ti, es un buen partido, no lo dejes escapar!!    









Almeida babeando a la n°2 de Cs, "me gustaría formar una familia"


Martínez-Almeida: «Me parece muy atractiva la número dos de Ciudadanos en la Asamblea» Carismático y cercano, el alcalde de Madrid confiesa que le gustaría ser padre y formar una familia tradicional




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


>



A mi de verdad hay muchas mujeres que me dan asco, sobre todo las promiscuas, así que entiendo que a otros les pase lo mismo.

Las cajeras están muy subiditas, con tanto nini se creen la Botina.


A todo esto, tengo una ex que me soltó el rollo ese de conformarse, muy bien asesorada por amigas, se quería casar en 2 años y yo no tenía futuro... de esto hace 7 años, tiene 38 para 39, ahí está desesperada, en el Tinder la ha visto un colega, le meten unas folladas y patada...

Ah y eso, que un curro de la hostia limpiando culos de viejo, y cada vez más derroida engordando y adelgazando cíclicamente, tendrá las tetas en los pies.

Me da bastante asco... lo gracioso es que me culpa de su fracaso en las relaciones... ah, cuando lo dejamos le dije la verdad, que era insoportable, que la iban a follar una temporada y patada y está siendo verdad.


----------



## jaimegvr (18 Abr 2021)

El que a espada mata, a espada morirá.
La venganza solo es mía, dijo el Señor, solamente yo castigo y recompenso.


----------



## lasnubes07 (18 Abr 2021)

Los hombres buenos ya están pillados a los 30 , eso se sabe aquí y en china


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Los hombres buenos ya están pillados a los 30 , eso se sabe aquí y en china



Tranquila, que esos "hombres buenos", que es sinónimo de gilipollas, pronto volverán a estar disponibles....


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

jojooj CASAOS Y SER FELICES. EL DIVORCIO DE IKER. SPOILER. ELLA SE QUEDA A LOS HIJOS, LA CASA Y EL PAGA TODO.


https://www.lavanguardia.com/gente/20210414/6733849/acuerdo-divorcio-iker-casillas-sara-cabonero-custia-hijos-mmn.html Lo más llamativo es que Iker Casillas renuncia a la custodia de sus hijos, la cual queda en manos de Sara, eso sí, con un régimen de visitas bastante flexible, El futbolista...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> A mi de verdad hay muchas mujeres que me dan asco, sobre todo las promiscuas, así que entiendo que a otros les pase lo mismo.
> 
> Las cajeras están muy subiditas, con tanto nini se creen la Botina.
> 
> ...



Alegrate por ti, esquivaste esa bala; una hija de puta así te habría jodido la vida.


----------



## mxmanu (18 Abr 2021)

Pues mas follar y menos quejarse, que se gana teniendo pareja hoy dia?? Quitando compartir gastos... NADA


----------



## euriborfree (18 Abr 2021)

Me recuerda una anecdota hace muchos años

En un evento (ya no recuerdo si boda, comunion, cena de empresa o donde) estabamos un grupo de chicos sentados a la mesa y en la misma mesa al lado teniamos un grupito de chicas, no se que estarian hablando entre ellas pero de pronto empieza a oirse con un tono de voz mas alto de lo normal "es que ya no hay hombres" "ya no quedan hombres", como si fuera Gila tirando indirectas.

Ni que decir que pasamos de ellas y de sus frustraciones


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

euriborfree dijo:


> Me recuerda una anecdota hace muchos años
> 
> En un evento (ya no recuerdo si boda, comunion, cena de empresa o donde) estabamos un grupo de chicos sentados a la mesa y en la misma mesa al lado teniamos un grupito de chicas, no se que estarian hablando entre ellas pero de pronto empieza a oirse con un tono de voz mas alto de lo normal "es que ya no hay hombres" "ya no quedan hombres", como si fuera Gila tirando indirectas.
> 
> Ni que decir que pasamos de ellas y de sus frustraciones



Se pasan la vida despreciando a los hombres, porque las oprimen, y quieren sentirse libres, y empoderarse; y después se quejan de que "ya no quedan hombres".... simplemente reciben lo que han fomentado, ni mas ni menos; es aquello de , ten cuidado con lo que deseas.

En el fondo, va a ser algo muy positivo para nosotros, para los hombres, a largo plazo, pues ahora la mujer ha mostrado su verdadero rostro, se ha expuesto como es realmente, y por fin conocemos la realidad, sabemos la verdad, y les va a costar cada día mas volvernos a engañar.


----------



## euriborfree (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Se pasan la vida despreciando a los hombres, porque las oprimen, y quieren sentirse libres, y empoderarse; y después se quejan de que "ya no quedan hombres".... simplemente reciben lo que han fomentado, ni mas ni menos; es aquello de , ten cuidado con lo que deseas.
> 
> En el fondo, va a ser algo muy positivo para nosotros, para los hombres, a largo plazo, pues ahora la mujer ha mostrado su verdadero rostro, se ha expuesto como es realmente, y por fin conocemos la realidad, sabemos la verdad, y les va a costar cada día mas volvernos a engañar.



Tu hablas del lado positivo, el lado negativo sera una baja tasa de natalidad y a largo plazo la desaparicion de nuestra cultura que le pese a quien le pese es la mas avanzada en el planeta.

Las mayores tasas de reproduccion las tienen los pueblos menos avanzados, con culturas patriarcales y que tienen a la mujer subyugada a un papel de reproductora y ama de casa con lo que al final se producira el triunfo de aquello contra lo que se lucha, una contradiccion en si misma


----------



## auyador (18 Abr 2021)

Ni con un palo las toco




> Originalmente Escrito por *Marta, 36 años, peluquera*
> Lo de la remesa de divorciados no me convence, suena a morralla. No me voy a conformar con los descartes que otras no han querido



No se va a conformar con los descartes que otras no han querido, ella quiere 1,80, guaperas, con pasta. 36 añitos y aún exigente



> Originalmente Escrito por *Ignacia, 30 años, cajera*
> ¿Dónde están los tíos interesantes de mayores de 30 años? Los pocos que conozco o ya están *agarrados por alguna* o son gays. Así no se puede formar una familia si quisiera



Esa "alguna" podías haber sido tu monina


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (18 Abr 2021)




----------



## latoso (18 Abr 2021)

Estamos en nuestra doritocueva en propiedad a resguardo de locas poliusadas, contratos fraudulentos, juzgados de familia y la stasi de genero.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (18 Abr 2021)

Bimbo dijo:


> Que se esperan a la remesa de viudos ahi encontraran lo que merecen semejantes princesas. Sobre todo que no se precipiten con 38 años estan en la flor de la vida.



Si claro, muchos tarados a esa edad estan “iniciando” la adolescencia...

P.D: jijijiji

.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Abr 2021)

JimTonic dijo:


> yo ahora lo tengo claro, sino se pueden quedar embarazadas pues follamigos y cada cual en su casa. COn lo bonito que es formar una familia, sino puedo formarla que ya soy viejo, pues prefiero quedarme solo antes que aguantar a una petarda



Tan bonito no será para algunos y algunas, dado el número de divorcios que hay.


----------



## Skywalker22 (18 Abr 2021)

MrDanger dijo:


> 30añeras con carreras tan brillantes como reponedoras, peluqueras o directamente desempleadas y que además no quieren tener hijos. Locasdelcoño que no valen para nada y se permiten despreciar hombres. Antes por lo menos las solteronas se metían a monjas y hacían dulces, cosían...



Es una lástima que ellas no quieran tener hijos, porque la inmensa mayoría de tíos del país, están como locos por tener hijos...


----------



## sepultada en guano (18 Abr 2021)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Está claro que las profesiones son inventadas. Tipas con esas profesiones no tendrían ese nivel de redacción.
> 
> Hay que empezar a reeducar a nuestras bigotudas para erradicarles el hembrismo para que repriman su hipergamia y que sean capaces de criar a hijos adoptivos ya que ellas no los pueden tener.



Solo las profesiones?


----------



## Avila256 (18 Abr 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Le copio esta joya al florero @El centinela:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



" Conseguir una pareja masculina normal " 
Traducido= "conseguir una pareja masculina con pasta"


----------



## lasnubes07 (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Tranquila, que esos "hombres buenos", que es sinónimo de gilipollas, pronto volverán a estar disponibles....



Que la verdad duele ??? Tú sigue con el pensamiento de que ser bueno es ser gilipollas y así te va ...de lo que se siembra se recoge


----------



## trancos123 (18 Abr 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Le copio esta joya al florero @El centinela:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acabo de investigar quien es esta moderna del pueblo: en 2019 decía que se casaba con su pareja.
Esta adopta el papel de fracasada neurótica para que sus seguidoras se sientan identificadas, pero no consume la mierda que vende, chica lista.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (18 Abr 2021)

Al final el resumen viene a ser este:
No te confundas ✨ #fyp #samanthabetes #foryoupage #xyzabc

, con el factor añadido que la mayoría de las que lo piensan no es como la del video (que tiene pinta de ser la pedorra más insufrible del universo).




lasnubes07 dijo:


> Que la verdad duele ??? Tú sigue con el pensamiento de que ser bueno es ser gilipollas y así te va ...de lo que se siembra se recoge



Suele ser más al revés, que el sector femenino ve a los buenos como gilipollas a los que despreciar y a los que no tener el mínimo respeto; pero bueno, como ha sido casi siempre, que no estamos descubriendo la rueda.


----------



## Busher (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero ¿para que coño quieres a nadie pasando los 30?
> 
> A esa edad ya hay una vida y costumbres hechas, meter alguien en casa es irrisorio. O te encuentras con alguien con el que congenies MUY bien (1% de casos) o eso acaba como el rosario de la aurora.



Creo que es en Hamlet que el protagonista le reprocha a su madre el que a cierta edad se vuelva a emparejar tras enviudar y le dice algo como que a esa edad no es amor sino interes...
Basicamente la purisima verdad.
No sere yo quien diga que esa edad son los 30, los 40 o los 50; eso dependera de cada persona, pero es completamente cierto que a partir de cierto momento en la vida las personas, casi todas, dejamos de necesitar emocionalmente la compañia constante e inseparable de otras y lo que queda es un proyecto comun, intereses compartidos, afecto, lealtad, costumbre, comfort... incluso cuando se trata de seguir con una persona que lleva decadas ahi y por la que alguna vez sentimos la mayor de las pasiones.

Si hablamos de, superado ese punto, iniciar una nueva relacion en la que no hay factores emocionales previos, estamos hablando de establecer ya no una pareja romantica sino de formar una sociedad casi mercantil en la que el beneficio mutuo he de ser netamente muy superior a la inversion que requiera por ambas partes y eso es COMPLICADISIMO a medio y largo plazo.

Gelido, pero real.
Esas que aun tienen la idea del principe azul en la cabeza a unas edades a las que biologicamente podrian ser abuelas, estan fuera de toda realidad presente, pasada y futura. Con suerte si encuentran algo no sera nada muy diferente de esto:


----------



## auyador (18 Abr 2021)

El centinela dijo:


> Originalmente Escrito por *Nuria, 35 años, ama de casa*
> Y de los divorciados, te puedo contar hasta un capítulo. Algunos, ni lo están, te mientes y están casados. Otros, eres la última mierda para quedar, porque antes que nada estas SUS HIJOSSss. Y es un infierno quedar con ellos. ASÍ NO!





El centinela dijo:


> Originalmente Escrito por *Carla, 38 años, desempleada*
> No seáis madrastras... Ser madrastra conlleva una guerra de su ex que a ti ni te va ni te viene pero ella te echara la culpa de todo porque asumir que el que te dejo es el conlleva pensar que a lo mejor tú fallaste en la relación y eso ni LOCA! Asi que no seáis madrastras... Quién avisa...



Pero si yo no quiero madres solteras soy una mala persona: “Los hombres huyen de las madres solteras porque creen que buscamos un padre para nuestros hijos” - Maternidades


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (18 Abr 2021)

Yo estoy soltero con 35 años. Que donde estoy se preguntarán? Pues liandome con tías de 20-25 años, no me voy a ir con una biega de ni edad, cojones


----------



## ray merryman (18 Abr 2021)

Por un lado me parece razonable que no quieran ser "madrastras", que viene a ser el pensamiento atiquense de no criar a los hijos de otro cuando la carruselera trae larvas,tanto si está soltera como si está divorciada.
Lo que encuentro infantil es que todavía siguen engañadas con que hay un príncipe azul esperándolas a sus treintaitantos,después de haber saltado de rabo en rabo durante los años buenos para formar una familia


----------



## ray merryman (18 Abr 2021)

Acabarás con ella como un mangina y lo sabes


----------



## BigJoe (18 Abr 2021)

El teorema de whiskas de HanSolo nos guía.

Saludos a AdolfHipster.


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2021)

Jorge de Burgos dijo:


> Al final el resumen viene a ser este:
> No te confundas ✨ #fyp #samanthabetes #foryoupage #xyzabc
> 
> , con el factor añadido que la mayoría de las que lo piensan no es como la del video (que tiene pinta de ser la pedorra más insufrible del universo).
> ...



Pero a los buenos los cogen para tener hijos y someterlos. Luego se cansan de ellos, les abroncan todo el día, el bueno intenta soportar como puede por los hijos, llega el pichabrava con labia que va de casada en casada follando sin pagar, ella cree que está a tiempo de volver a salir al mercado a competir con las adolescentes, y al bueno lo viogeniza. 

Y a tomar por culo otra vida: otro que creyó que siendo bueno, no habría problema, y acaba durmiendo en el coche.


----------



## ray merryman (18 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> No se salva ninguna?
> 
> Todas las solteras sin hijos de más de 40 están cortadas por el mismo patrón?
> 
> Ilustrenme.



Realmente todos esos mensajes no son representativos de la realidad,al igual que este foro.
Es decir usted entra en el foro y solo ve Apocalipsis,miseria,será en octubre y glaciacion,pero luego sale a la calle y todo es diferente.
No digo que no hayan tías así,pero conozco muchisimas que no son ni de lejos como se describen en el foro incluso comparándolas con estas historias son mujeres de los pies a la cabeza.
La vida real no es burbuja,tenga esperanza!!!!!
Aquí solo es para echarnos unas risas.


----------



## lasnubes07 (18 Abr 2021)

Jorge de Burgos dijo:


> Al final el resumen viene a ser este:
> No te confundas ✨ #fyp #samanthabetes #foryoupage #xyzabc
> 
> , con el factor añadido que la mayoría de las que lo piensan no es como la del video (que tiene pinta de ser la pedorra más insufrible del universo).
> ...



Los hombres buenos se van con mujeres buenas , el problema es cuando uno se considera bueno y es un cabron con derechos a privilegios y cuando llega el día y le dan la patada porque no lo aguantan mas , llora porque al probecin no le han tratado como se debe


----------



## Busher (18 Abr 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Realmente todos esos mensajes no son representativos de la realidad,al igual que este foro.
> Es decir usted entra en el foro y solo ve Apocalipsis,miseria,será en octubre y glaciacion,pero luego sale a la calle y todo es diferente.
> No digo que no hayan tías así,pero conozco muchisimas que no son ni de lejos como se describen en el foro incluso comparándolas con estas historias son mujeres de los pies a la cabeza.
> La vida real no es burbuja,tenga esperanza!!!!!
> Aquí solo es para echarnos unas risas.



+1.000.000.000.000.000.000.......


----------



## Doctor Nunca (18 Abr 2021)

No creáis que con más de 30 se dan contra el muro y buscan un beta carapadre. No todas. La tendencia actual, gracias a apps, feminismos y nuestro maravilloso mercado laboral es estirar el chicle todo lo posible. Además, está el factor inmigración haciendo presión sobre los precios. 

Moderna de pueblo es la típica pija folla tatuadores-djs de Malasaña entrada en años que ahora está amargada por la edad y porque los malotes volaron. Otras vuelven al pueblo a reencontrarse con sus raíces, como la Iris Simón. En cualquier caso chasquea los dedos y aparece cualquier Alpha Male al instante, no os preocupéis


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2021)

Acabo de leer comentarios del post de moderna de pueblo.

Para hacer un estudio sociológico. El victimismo llevado siempre al género entendido como clase diferenciada. Que mire usted, que en esta sociedad las madres tienen privilegios. Que no se trata de soltería o no, sino de tener hijos o no. Que las que tienen hijos eligen antes, que las que tienen hijos solteras o no tienen beneficios, que si no tienes hijos eres una marginada...
¿Pero qué mierda tienen en las cabezas?
A llorar a la llorería.

Si es que entre ellas son sus peores enemigas.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (18 Abr 2021)

Homero+10 dijo:


> Pintar mandalas tambien ayuda
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 631219



Ostias yo tenía una ex que no le gustaban los bichos y se pasaba el día pintando mandalas


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2021)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Los hombres buenos se van con mujeres buenas , el problema es cuando uno se considera bueno y es un cabron con derechos a privilegios y cuando llega el día y le dan la patada porque no lo aguantan mas , llora porque al probecin no le han tratado como se debe



"Le dan la patada". Como si un género tuviese el derecho y privilegio de "dar la patada al otro". 
Luego que no se os quiere ver ni en pintura.
#adoptaungatoguapayahorraparalaRA


----------



## Busher (18 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> No se salva ninguna?
> 
> Todas las solteras sin hijos de más de 40 están cortadas por el mismo patrón?
> 
> Ilustrenme.



Se salvan muchas. Como ya te han dicho, tanto esos foros y chats como este son hiperbolicos. Internet nos devuelve de alguna forma a los tiempos del teatro griego clasico en el que los actores estaban tan lejos del publico que tenian que usar mascaras que exagerasen hasta el limite su "condicion" para ser reconocibles desde muy lejos. Sin matices ni grises, todo puro binarismo extremo, maniqueismo absoluto que reduce casi todo a una caricatura.
La realidad tiene colores, matices escalas de grises y "dependes" que sin duda guardan relacion con lo que se lee aqui y alli, pero que requieren adaptacion e inteligencia por parte del individuo mas alla de los mantras e hiperboles internetianas.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

Busher dijo:


> Creo que es en Hamlet que el protagonista le reprocha a su madre el que a cierta edad se vuelva a emparejar tras enviudar y le dice algo como que a esa edad no es amor sino interes...
> Basicamente la purisima verdad.
> No sere yo quien diga que esa edad son los 30, los 40 o los 50; eso dependera de cada persona, pero es completamente cierto que a partir de cierto momento en la vida las personas, casi todas, dejamos de necesitar emocionalmente la compañia constante e inseparable de otras y lo que queda es un proyecto comun, intereses compartidos, afecto, lealtad, costumbre, comfort... incluso cuando se trata de seguir con una persona que lleva decadas ahi y por la que alguna vez sentimos la mayor de las pasiones.
> 
> ...



Claro, pero eso va por las dos partes. Para vosotros es muy buena parte de lo mismo. Nos hemos pasado toda la vida solos, el acostumbrarse a alguien es complicado no, lo siguiente.

Nosotras bichos, vosotros putas. O "tragar" con lo que traigas tu y traiga el otro (resentimiento, divorcios traumáticos, críos mamones, etc)


----------



## Busher (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro, pero eso va por las dos partes. Para vosotros es muy buena parte de lo mismo. Nos hemos pasado toda la vida solos, el acostumbrarse a alguien es complicado no, lo siguiente.
> 
> Nosotras bichos, vosotros putas. O "tragar" con lo que traigas tu y traiga el otro (resentimiento, divorcios traumáticos, críos mamones, etc)



Observaras que en mi mensaje no hago diferencia entre partes... es perfectamente aplicable a cualquiera de ellas sean parejas homos, heteros, Bis, de hombres, de mujeres... hablo de PERSONAS, de SERES HUMANOS.

Al final decia lo del principe azul porque en este hilo se habla de esas que aun parecian buscarlo... pero lo mismo es de aplicacion a tanto treintañero y cuarenton que aun sueña con dar con una mujercita fisica, emocional e intelectualmente virgen para fundar con ella lo que no fue capaz o no quiso fundar a los 20 años. Lo mismo son unas que otros.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

euriborfree dijo:


> Tu hablas del lado positivo, el lado negativo sera una baja tasa de natalidad y a largo plazo la desaparicion de nuestra cultura que le pese a quien le pese es la mas avanzada en el planeta.
> 
> Las mayores tasas de reproduccion las tienen los pueblos menos avanzados, con culturas patriarcales y que tienen a la mujer subyugada a un papel de reproductora y ama de casa con lo que al final se producira el triunfo de aquello contra lo que se lucha, una contradiccion en si misma



Si, comprendo tu exposición, no lo dudo; permiteme desarrollaro un poco mas, no estoy a favor de que uno se busque pareja y busque reproducirse, pero sabiendo, siendo consciente de lo que hay, tanto a la hora de buscar y elegir, como a la hora de rejuntarse, siendo una opción sensata el emigrar de países hembristas y misándricos como España para ello, o importar mujeres de fuera que no hayan sido contaminadas por el hembrismo imperante.

Aparte de que soy un firme defensor de la Gestación Subrogada, obviamente, como de otras cosas como los Test de Paternidad de Oficio, no solo como defensor de los Derechos y la Libertad del Hombre, no solo por mis convicciones Masculinistas, sino porque, como bien indicas, es algo que necesita nuestra sociedad para persisitir y perpetuarse.


----------



## remosinganas (18 Abr 2021)

la verdad que tiene que ser un agobio, ver como te vas derrollendo y no encuentras lo que buscas, y los dias pasando rapidos y veloces , y cada vez mas biega...tic tac tic tac...


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Que la verdad duele ??? Tú sigue con el pensamiento de que ser bueno es ser gilipollas y así te va ...de lo que se siembra se recoge



Cuando era "bueno" recibía palos por todos lados, cuando empecé a devolver los golpes y me volví un "cabrón", la vida me ha ido muchísimo mejor, entre otras razones porque he apartado de mi vida a gentuza como tu.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

Busher dijo:


> Observaras que en mi mensaje no hago diferencia entre partes... es perfectamente aplicable a cualquiera de ellas sean parejas homos, heteros, Bis, de hombres, de mujeres... hablo de PERSONAS, de SERES HUMANOS.
> 
> Al final decia lo del principe azul porque en este hilo se habla de esas que aun parecian buscarlo... pero lo mismo es de aplicacion a tanto treintañero y cuarenton que aun sueña con dar con una mujercita fisica, emocional e intelectualmente virgen para fundar con ella lo que no fue capaz o no quiso fundar a los 20 años. Lo mismo son unas que otros.



Exactamente lo mismo


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

remosinganas dijo:


> la verdad que tiene que ser un agobio, ver como te vas derrollendo y no encuentras lo que buscas, y los dias pasando rapidos y veloces , y cada vez mas biega...tic tac tic tac...



Y ver a las jovencitas, como tu lo fuiste algún día, vivir la vida jijeando, llevadas en volanda, siendo el centro de atención y con todo pagado; y saber que eso no va a volver nunca, jamás, se terminó, no hay vuelta atrás... y ves como las que fueron listas pararon a tiempo y se buscaron un buen partido, un buen marido que hace que a ellas no les falte de nada, y tu tienes que vivir con gatos, porque no encuentras hombre alguno que te quiera aguantar, y el horizonte de tu vida es soledad, soledad y soledad. Tic, tac, tic, tac, tic, tac, tic, tac, tic, tac, tic, tac...


----------



## Busher (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Exactamente lo mismo



Asi es.

Hay cosas que son como un femur roto... o lo colocas en su momento para que suelde correctamente o despues ya sera tarde para ambas partes y habra que aprender a caminar cojo.

PD: Y caminar cojo tambien tiene su gracia... cuidado, que va mejor el cojo con un atillo que el que sin ser cojo tira forzadamente de una carreta que no lleva nada que el necesite.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Abr 2021)

Polifollada de pueblo y sus amigas carruselas medio derroidas, buscan hombre decente

Si no es divorciado y con hijos, que clase de partido buscan? Si encuentran un tipo de 40, de buen ver, con pasta, buen trabajo y que siga soltero, no les sonaría sospechoso? Un yogurín de 20, cómo se va a fijar en ellas en plena era tiktok?

Es que los divorciados son segundo plato o incluso los llaman sobras (y ellas que son? Que tienen más uso que un seat panda)


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Yo estoy soltero con 35 años. Que donde estoy se preguntarán? Pues liandome con tías de 20-25 años, no me voy a ir con una biega de ni edad, cojones



I know that feel bro.


----------



## Eremita (18 Abr 2021)

Hay que empezar a importar mujeres vietnamitas a saco. Nuestras nacionales que se queden a los africanos.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (18 Abr 2021)

Ordel dijo:


> Y mientras Irene montero con dos hijos marido (aunque sea un mierda) y chaletazo, esa sí que es lista, manipula a estas payasas



y mientras habla de educación pública, integración social, y feminismo, sus hijos van a ir a colegio de pago bien lejos de cualquier inmigrante pobre, y aguanta las cornamentas de su marido como una esposa franquista.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> *Los hombres buenos se van con mujeres buenas* , el problema es cuando uno se considera bueno y es un cabron con derechos a privilegios y cuando llega el día y le dan la patada porque no lo aguantan mas , llora porque al probecin no le han tratado como se debe



Entonces, siguiendo esta lógica, las maltratadas se merecen lo que les pasa por ser mujeres malas?  

Anda, idiota, que parece que seas una cría, deja de decir estupideces dignas de parvulario, ten un poco de decencia, que ya peinas canas!!


----------



## Caduki (18 Abr 2021)

Es curioso cómo se traslada la responsabilidad de su propia situación a un ente externo, como si su vida no fuera con ellas y hubiera alguien manejando sus hilos. Lo de "¿dónde está el príncipe azul que nos prometieron?", me ha matao. 
Resumen muy bien su filosofía de vida: infantiles hasta la naúsea, nada es mi culpa.


----------



## Alex Cosma (18 Abr 2021)

Los hombres fueron destruidos a partir de la revolución industrial y en las guerras.
Las mujeres empezaron a ser destruidas en mayo del 68 y el plan se ha completado con el feminismo.

Todo ello lo ha hecho el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL al que veneran tanto hombres como mujeres.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Abr 2021)

Jojojo, peluqueras, panaderas, reponedoras, auxiliares y paradas enmuradas exigiendo príncipes azules con visa oro. Qué se jodan bien jodidas.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Abr 2021)

euriborfree dijo:


> Tu hablas del lado positivo, el lado negativo sera una baja tasa de natalidad y a largo plazo la desaparicion de nuestra cultura que le pese a quien le pese es la mas avanzada en el planeta.
> 
> Las mayores tasas de reproduccion las tienen los pueblos menos avanzados, con culturas patriarcales y que tienen a la mujer subyugada a un papel de reproductora y ama de casa con lo que al final se producira el triunfo de aquello contra lo que se lucha, una contradiccion en si misma



En todos los países y culturas afortundamente va bajando la tasa de natalidad, si alguna vez tuviésemos un gobierno normal que controlase de verdad la immigración sería muy positivo para mantenerla.


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Polifollada de pueblo y sus amigas carruselas medio derroidas, buscan hombre decente
> 
> Si no es divorciado y con hijos, que clase de partido buscan? Si encuentran un tipo de 40, de buen ver, con pasta, buen trabajo y que siga soltero, no les sonaría sospechoso? Un yogurín de 20, cómo se va a fijar en ellas en plena era tiktok?
> 
> Es que los divorciados son segundo plato o incluso los llaman sobras (y ellas que son? Que tienen más uso que un seat panda)



Por desgracia, y de verdad que es triste, llevan el mismo camino que muchos transexuales. Les convencen de que no tienen ningún problema psicológico, de que hay que estar orgulloso de lo que una es, de sus manías, de sus locuras, que es algo que potenciar. No reciben ayuda a tiempo, se alejan de toda norma social, se juega con sus vidas por parte de políticos que llevan vidas supernormales (pero les gusta jugar con la vida de otros y hacer experimentos sociales con seres humanos), y acaban muy mal, con vidas completamente destrozadas, y lamentando haber leído, haber escuchado, haber hecho caso a esos que les decían frases de Mr Wonderful, cuando esos mismos llevaban vidas totalmente neutras.

Que todos somos personas, coño, que hay que dejar que cada cual haga su vida, pero que la comida de cabeza que hay hoy día a mujeres, homosexuales y trans no es normal. Que les dejen sentir y ser como quieran, pero eso implica también que si una mujer quiere casarse con 20-25 y llevar una vida normal, que la lleve. Pero no, hay que ridiculizar el modelo tradicional.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Abr 2021)

Eso sí nosotros si decimos que una gorda, medio derroida y con mochila no la queremos porque es segundo plato,

Entonces somos trogloditas, marichulos, misóginos,...


----------



## AhorrarMalditos (18 Abr 2021)

Son mozas viejas, que lo único que quieren es un pagafantas y desde luego, no follar. Además de VIAJAR VIAJAR Y VIAJAR, para al final de cada viaje volver al mismo sitio.


----------



## latoso (18 Abr 2021)

Ayer estaba sentado en un punto de descanso en mi ruta senderista habitual y se me acercó una mujer porque me vio escuchando musica, siendo la primera vez en mi vida el que no soy yo el que tiene que "entrar" (cosa de la que desistí ya hace eones). Despues de quedarme petrificado unos segundos me di cuenta que era rusa (o del este), sonriente y bastante más joven que yo. Con una ejjjpañola esto es algo impensable salvo que sea conocida y vengan a pedirte algo, antes te encuentras unicornios.

Estuvimos hablando un rato, *pero yo ya estaba preparado para salir corriendo *por si me pedia el telefono o cualquier cosa, temo por mi salud espiritual y economica en todo momento. Yo soy el dueño de mi universo y en él ya no cabe ninguna mujer ni ningun elemento podrido y esclavizador de hombres de este estercolero llamado Ejjjpaña y Ojjjsidente (especialmente los medios, "la cultura", los rojos y las mujeres) por lo menos desde que las hormonas ya no me gobiernan, los vientitantos.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (18 Abr 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Le copio esta joya al florero @El centinela:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y cuántas de ellas no están polifolladas y ya se han bajado del carrusel?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Abr 2021)

thanos2 dijo:


> Por desgracia, y de verdad que es triste, llevan el mismo camino que muchos transexuales. Les convencen de que no tienen ningún problema psicológico, de que hay que estar orgulloso de lo que una es, de sus manías, de sus locuras, que es algo que potenciar. No reciben ayuda a tiempo, se alejan de toda norma social, se juega con sus vidas por parte de políticos que llevan vidas supernormales (pero les gusta jugar con la vida de otros y hacer experimentos sociales con seres humanos), y acaban muy mal, con vidas completamente destrozadas, y lamentando haber leído, haber escuchado, haber hecho caso a esos que les decían frases de Mr Wonderful, cuando esos mismos llevaban vidas totalmente neutras.
> 
> Que todos somos personas, coño, que hay que dejar que cada cual haga su vida, pero que la comida de cabeza que hay hoy día a mujeres, homosexuales y trans no es normal. Que les dejen sentir y ser como quieran, pero eso implica también que si una mujer quiere casarse con 20-25 y llevar una vida normal, que la lleve. Pero no, hay que ridiculizar el modelo tradicional.



Pero es que si has leído alguna de sus viñetas, son de fomentar el carruselismo, de llamar a los tíos capullos, inmaduros,...

Pues claro, ni ella, ni sus amigas son ya unas pizpis












Sigue haciendo la misma mierda misandrica y sigue pensando que ella lo sigue valiendo, cuando ya no la compra nadie ni a precio de saldo


----------



## Republicano (18 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> En ese grupo de chicas entran zorrones... y chicas mas o menos normales que no tuvieron mucha suerte.



En efecto, del grupo de solteras yo conozco tres tipos: las que valen pero no han tenido suerte (con las que no te hubiera importado formar familia pero ya tenias novia y ves que nadie ha dado el paso con ellas quizás porque no han sabido flirtear y aún menos lanzarse, que eso está mal visto), otras que se han quedado solteras porque buscan un hombre que no existe y es que quizás busquen un hombre así porque realmente no les gusta los hombres y un tercer grupo que buscan un hombre adecuado a lo que ellas creen que son y no lo que ellas son. 

También estarían las que tienen un montón de movidas en su cabeza y las que saltan de polla en polla. 

Pero de estas últimas creo que en su mayoría son las más listas y son las que antes de los 30 Dan su último salto y se van con el que le va a proporcionar mayor estabilidad y que sin ser el "popular" entre las hembras, está de buen ver y falta para que la lista se lo lleve para que las demás echen de menos a ese pretendiente que ha quedado ya pillado.


----------



## chortinator (18 Abr 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Le copio esta joya al florero @El centinela:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Con niguna me liaria, la mayoria son muertas de hambre que ganan 1000-1200 maximo....


----------



## bice (18 Abr 2021)

No entiendo tanto llanto. ¿No era que los hombres eran un estorbo? ¿No era que una mujer sólo se necesitaba a sí misma para realizarse? Pensé que estaban muy ocupadas en grandes reflexiones y en crear su gran legado artístico como para preocuparse de buscar o no un tío. ¿Por qué les molesta lo que haga la gente con hijos? Si esos son unos pobres desgraciados que no saben lo que es la vida; ¿no era ese el relato?

LOL


----------



## remosinganas (18 Abr 2021)

Eremita dijo:


> Hay que empezar a importar mujeres vietnamitas a saco. Nuestras nacionales que se queden a los africanos.



Joder.. yo me registre en una web de esas de ligue de Thai (recomendada por un florero)
Y el correo iba a echar a arderr.. Pero esta muy lejos.. 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## propellerman (18 Abr 2021)

No es una cuestión de género, es una cuestión de ser gilipollas o no 
Para alguien soltero y sin pareja el acceder a las pretensiones de alguien con pareja es ponerse en una situación que es potencial fuente de problemas; por eso la persona soltera que es espabilada y usa la a cabeza en esas situaciones no va a querer nada contigo mientras tengas pareja; por ésto último el hombre* o la mujer* casad@ que piense que la gente soltera está ahí disponible para poder echar una cana al aire es gilipollas y también un/a pringad@, más teniendo en cuenta que la persona soltera suele ser claramente más joven que la casada y por lo tanto de mejor ver, por lo que oportunidades para follar va a tener más que tú y sin necesidad de follar con gente casada buscándose problemas.


----------



## sikBCN (18 Abr 2021)

Una tía de treinta y tantos es buen partido solo si


1.NO TIENE HIJOS,
2.GANA MAS DINERO QUE TU EN TRABAJO TÉCNICO DE ALTONIBEL
3.ESTA BUENA.
4. ES SEXUALMENTE ACTIVA Y TE DA ALTO PLACER.

si es así si, tu varón, tienes 40 años y te quieres juntar con ella es buen partido sin problemas.

las tías del artículo son tias viejas con trabajos lamentables, algunas hasta vagas desempleadas de mierda...juntarse con eso es estar loco.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Jojojo, peluqueras, panaderas, reponedoras, auxiliares y paradas enmuradas exigiendo príncipes azules con visa oro. Qué se jodan bien jodidas.


----------



## sikBCN (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


>



Ni estando buenas y con 20 años serían buen partido para casarse y formar familia.

Está tías del artículo de jóvenes solo servirían para follar.

MUJERES hoy día vuestros coños son muy baratos...tenéis que dar más que solo vuestro coÑo, el mundo ha cambiado, el mundo ha cambiado los hombres que valemos la pena somos muy exigentes.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (18 Abr 2021)

Animo guapisimas pronto llegara vuestro cirujano noruego de 1,94 que os vea en un bar de malasaña y se enamore de vosotras, un hombre moderno que se ha recorrido medio mundo hasta que os vea y se enamore porque lo valeis. Con 40 años estais en vuestro mejor momento, los hombres de verdad adoran la celulitis y las arrugas. Sois mujeres de mundo, dejasteis cuenca para estudiar periodismo en la complu no para casaros con un paleto español, valeis mas, compartir piso con 40 años os ha aportado muchas experiencias vitales. Pensad en vuestra amiga del pueblo viviendo en una casa grande con su marido e hijos que horror, vosotras vivis en un piso multiculti, compartiendo con un venezolano que reparte en glovoo y una bulgara que limpia casas. Y vuestro trabajo de aux administrativa os empodera, es un trabajo muy importante. Animo si habeis esperado 20 años podeis esperar 20 años mas


----------



## lasnubes07 (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Entonces, siguiendo esta lógica, las maltratadas se merecen lo que les pasa por ser mujeres malas?
> 
> Anda, idiota, que parece que seas una cría, deja de decir estupideces dignas de parvulario, ten un poco de decencia, que ya peinas canas!!



Una cosa es os dejen y otra que es maltratar ,no mezcles , a vosotros os dejan porque no hay quien os aguante ,, porque sois niños malcriados , que os creáis que os merecéis todo porque sois hombres y claro cuando vas con ese plan a una mujer , a principio os aguanta pero la paciencia no es infinita y manda a paseo , pero ya sabemos las malas somos las mujeres y bla bla bla chorradas varias


----------



## Republicano (18 Abr 2021)

trancos123 dijo:


> Acabo de investigar quien es esta moderna del pueblo: en 2019 decía que se casaba con su pareja.
> Esta adopta el papel de fracasada neurótica para que sus seguidoras se sientan identificadas, pero no consume la mierda que vende, chica lista.



En efecto. Entre sus personajes antiguos estaba la feminazi, como ella la denominaba. Luego dejó de utilizar ese término por el aluvión de críticas de su público.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2021)

latoso dijo:


> Ayer estaba sentado en un punto de descanso en mi ruta senderista habitual y se me acercó una mujer porque me vio escuchando musica, siendo la primera vez en mi vida el que no soy yo el que tiene que "entrar" (cosa de la que desistí ya hace eones). Despues de quedarme petrificado unos segundos me di cuenta que era rusa (o del este), sonriente y bastante más joven que yo. Con una ejjjpañola esto es algo impensable salvo que sea conocida y vengan a pedirte algo, antes te encuentras unicornios.
> 
> Estuvimos hablando un rato, *pero yo ya estaba preparado para salir corriendo *por si me pedia el telefono o cualquier cosa, temo por mi salud espiritual y economica en todo momento. Yo soy el dueño de mi universo y en él ya no cabe ninguna mujer ni ningun elemento podrido y esclavizador de hombres de este estercolero llamado Ejjjpaña y Ojjjsidente (especialmente los medios, "la cultura", los rojos y las mujeres) por lo menos desde que las hormonas ya no me gobiernan, los vientitantos.



ídem Como he dicho muchas veces después de una semidecepción con 30 años con una compañera de trabajo que no era nada del otro mundo pero se dejó llevar por sus "hamijas" (sigue sola y amargada y de eso hace 15 años), en el tema mujeres ya me encerré del todo, con un lapsus de una chiquilla que me volvió loco pero que acabó como acaba todo con la mujer actual, y no lo hecho de menos. Hago lo que me da la gana cuando me da la gana y solo de vez en cuando me viene algún pequeño bajón de si no estaría mejor con alguna, y entonces me acuerdo de lo que es la mujer española, las leyes de este país, y las tonterías que tienen todas en la cabeza, y se me va la tontería.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2021)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> ¿Y cuántas de ellas no están polifolladas y ya se han bajado del carrusel?



Bajarse del carrusel no se ha bajado ninguna. La cabra siempre tira pal monte. La que ha sido carruselera lo sigue siendo y con los años es incluso peor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2021)

Republicano dijo:


> En efecto, del grupo de solteras yo conozco tres tipos: las que valen pero no han tenido suerte (con las que no te hubiera importado formar familia pero ya tenias novia y ves que nadie ha dado el paso con ellas quizás porque no han sabido flirtear y aún menos lanzarse, que eso está mal visto), otras que se han quedado solteras porque buscan un hombre que no existe y es que quizás busquen un hombre así porque realmente no les gusta los hombres y un tercer grupo que buscan un hombre adecuado a lo que ellas creen que son y no lo que ellas son.
> 
> También estarían las que tienen un montón de movidas en su cabeza y las que saltan de polla en polla.
> 
> Pero de estas últimas creo que en su mayoría son las más listas y son las que antes de los 30 Dan su último salto y se van con el que le va a proporcionar mayor estabilidad y que sin ser el "popular" entre las hembras, está de buen ver y falta para que la lista se lo lleve para que las demás echen de menos a ese pretendiente que ha quedado ya pillado.



De las primeras no conozco ninguna. Y tengo cuarenta y tantos ya. Todas las que cumplen ese perfil al final siempre había algún tío que se les acercaba, algún rollo tuvieron y todas acabaron con alguno.


----------



## Octubrista (18 Abr 2021)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Esto no tiene solución, las mujeres se comportan según su instinto, lo llevan dentro, se sienten atraídas por el más audaz, el más transgresor ,el más violento, y esas características casi siempre coinciden con el menos inteligente. Esa preferencia ancestral de las mujeres, seguramente hace cientos de miles de años era la mejor solución, pero hace miles de años que dejó de serlo. Por eso a medida que las sociedades se civilizaban, acababan atando en corto a las mujeres . Ahora es lo contrario, una sociedad que promueve que las mujeres den rienda suelta a su instinto más animal, el resultado es una catástrofe, en primer lugar para ellas mismas.




Este comentario me recuerda a un problema que tiene un buen amigo y socio de empresa que me lleva una década, y que nos confesó un problema familiar que tiene con su hermana y su sobrina.

Su hermana estaba (y está) en una situación económica muy justita (es una divorciada, al que su marido tampoco le puede pasar gran cosa) y *pretendió ayudar a que su sobrina* pudiera tener unas buenas oportunidades de formación y se comprometió a poner el dinero necesario para que "la niña" pudiera estudiar en la universidad (parece que era buena estudiante en el instituto, y tal), tener para sus gastos personales, equipos informáticos, etc.

Tiene una situación económica acomodada, y no era un problema, casado y sin hijos, su esposa también lo veía bien.

Resulta que le entregó unas cantidades económicas a "la niña" para darle una seguridad (expresión textual), y la "niña", en lugar de ir administrando esas cantidades parece que *se dedicó a gastar el dinero a manos llenas casi de golpe*; que si ropas, teléfonos caros, algún viaje, etc.
Al poco tiempo, "la niña" ya estaba pidiendo más, y más y más... no tenía para pagar la matrícula del segundo semestre, etc.

Hasta que al final pidió explicaciones a su hermana y su sobrina, lo que llevó a un problema familiar.

Nos lo contaba este amigo cómo si esperara consejo por nuestra parte, y mi mujer al oír la historia le interrumpió y le dijo: "*¡Pero cómo se te ocurre darle a una chica de 18 años de golpe esas cantidades!,* si me dan con 18 años dinero así, yo habría hecho lo mismo*".*

Este hombre razonó como haría yo, o una persona racional, que se ponen en las circunstancias de esa "niña" y quiere darle seguridad en su futuro, que piensa que los demás tienen esas capacidades de organización mental, y administrarse en el tiempo.
Creo que además de unos equipos informáticos, le entregó en mano para el primer año de carrera 5000€ en una universidad pública, unos 1500€ para la matrícula, unos 200€/mes de gastos personales, unos 500€ en libros, y 500€ en ropa, esas fueron sus cuentas (y las de su mujer).

Tras esa exposición y la reacción de mi mujer (que sabe cómo le funcionaba la cabeza entonces, con 18 años), uno se da cuenta de que en algunos aspectos de la psicología hombres y mujeres tenemos unas diferencias enormes, ya sea por instinto, o por cultura dentro de las sociedades.

Durante años he visto cómo se han roto parejas por cuestiones parecidas, que en fondo tienen como detonante la irracionalidad y la incapacidad de planificación y organización en cuestiones esenciales, y en ocasiones, en temas intrascendentes, que se utilizan como excusa para finiquitar una relación.

Por ejemplo, imposiciones de hacer fuertes inversiones en rehabilitar una cocina, una vivienda (ya antes, hecha a capricho) cuando son prácticamente nuevas, simplemente porque "Menganita" había hecho esto o lo otro, o como recuerdo algún caso allá por 2007/08 recién titulados de la universidad, con la crisis asomando y los primero sueldos, la burbuja inmobiliaria en máximos, y algunas novias de toda la vida exigiendo comprar viviendas muy por encima de la capacidad económica real que tenían.

Y tal y como dices, el resultado del comportamiento instintivo de algunas mujeres, termina en catástrofe para ellas mismas.


----------



## Punitivum (18 Abr 2021)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Una cosa es os dejen y otra que es maltratar ,no mezcles , a vosotros os dejan porque no hay quien os aguante ,, porque sois niños malcriados , que os creáis que os merecéis todo porque sois hombres y claro cuando vas con ese plan a una mujer , a principio os aguanta pero la paciencia no es infinita y manda a paseo , pero ya sabemos las malas somos las mujeres y bla bla bla chorradas varias










Sí cariño, somos muy malos muy malos y las mujeres nos hacéis un favor por soportarnos. Por eso vete a forochicas, ahí te valoran mejor. Ve, castíganos con tu ausencia.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (18 Abr 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bajarse del carrusel no se ha bajado ninguna. La cabra siempre tira pal monte. La que ha sido carruselera lo sigue siendo y con los años es incluso peor.



Pero no hay alfota ya que las empotre y sí los había cuando eran chortinas, por eso están tan "desencantadas". No dudo que tengan capacidad para buscarse un rabo que llevarse a la boca...Lo que no pueden es fidelizar sexoafectivamente a un macho, ni a un betapardillo ni mucho menos al alfota de sus sueños. 

Para MFHs en Tinder las precharos tañeras algo pescarán, las charos visilleras cuarentonas como no sea posturear poniendo un pliego de exigencias lorelistas y capitulaciones castrantes que ni el Tratado de Versalles y así poder exclamar como sobradas "Es que yo lo valgo", "No me conformo con menos" ... justificando estar más solas que la una. Pues para poco más están.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Realmente todos esos mensajes no son representativos de la realidad,al igual que este foro.
> Es decir usted entra en el foro y solo ve Apocalipsis,miseria,será en octubre y glaciacion,pero luego sale a la calle y todo es diferente.
> No digo que no hayan tías así,pero conozco muchisimas que no son ni de lejos como se describen en el foro incluso comparándolas con estas historias son mujeres de los pies a la cabeza.
> La vida real no es burbuja,tenga esperanza!!!!!
> Aquí solo es para echarnos unas risas.



El problema es que hasta las solteras de más de 40... Siguen pensando que nadie es imprescindible...

Siguen con el pensamiento del betilla proveedor en la era del precariado.


----------



## Andergur (18 Abr 2021)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Esto debería de estar siempre en prima magina, amigos foreros, no perdáis las buenas costumbres.
> 
> *"No hay hombres" o su versión extendida "No hay hombres de verdad" es el nuevo mantra de la mujer del mundo occidental.
> 
> ...



Bravo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2021)

Busher dijo:


> Asi es.
> 
> Hay cosas que son como un femur roto... o lo colocas en su momento para que suelde correctamente o despues ya sera tarde para ambas partes y habra que aprender a caminar cojo.
> 
> PD: Y caminar cojo tambien tiene su gracia... cuidado, que va mejor el cojo con un atillo que el que sin ser cojo tira forzadamente de una carreta que no lleva nada que el necesite.



La gran diferencia es que ellas pudieron elegir. Tuvieron 10-15 años para hacerlo. Y tiraron ese tiempo a la basura. Y que al final, aunque todos nos quedemos solos, ellas son mucho más emocionales y necesitan mucho más eso que nosotros.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (18 Abr 2021)

Carruseeeeeeeel deportiiiiivoooooo!!!!
Que no quieren sobras, dicen. Qué pillinas.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

*Dejo esa pregunta:*

*En que está pensando una soltera sin hijos de más de 40 cipotecada y con las tetas caídas... Empleada en un MacDonalds cuando dice "nadie es imprescindible"?*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> Este comentario me recuerda a un problema que tiene un buen amigo y socio de empresa que me lleva una década, y que nos confesó un problema familiar que tiene con su hermana y su sobrina.
> 
> Su hermana estaba (y está) en una situación económica muy justita (es una divorciada, al que su marido tampoco le puede pasar gran cosa) y *pretendió ayudar a que su sobrina* pudiera tener unas buenas oportunidades de formación y se comprometió a poner el dinero necesario para que "la niña" pudiera estudiar en la universidad (parece que era buena estudiante en el instituto, y tal), tener para sus gastos personales, equipos informáticos, etc.
> 
> ...



Sasto. Y ahí te pongo mi caso: sin que mis padres me pasaran un duro, con la matrícula gratis por la beca, yo sabía que tenía que gestionar unos 3600 euros de beca para todo el año (alquiler, luz, agua, ropa, libros, material, viajes ida/vuelta a casa,...) y hasta me sobraba el dinero. Ellas a esas edades ni se plantean esas cosas porque lo tienen todo pagado.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Abr 2021)

Un coño es como un diamante.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Una cosa es os dejen y otra que es maltratar ,*no mezcles* , a vosotros os dejan porque no hay quien os aguante ,, porque sois niños malcriados , que os creáis que os merecéis todo porque sois hombres y claro cuando vas con ese plan a una mujer , a principio os aguanta pero la paciencia no es infinita y manda a paseo , pero ya sabemos las malas somos las mujeres y bla bla bla chorradas varias



Como que no mezcle? Simplemente aplico tu lógica, idiota!!

Yo a ti si que no te aguanto, ande a la mierda ya, al ignore!! Que te aguante tu puta madre!!


----------



## bice (18 Abr 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> El culpable de todo esto, como sucede habitualmente, es el Estado. Desde Felipe González, el proceso de menoscabo de los hombres ha sido constante y acentuado. La devaluación masculina y el emponderamiento femenino han destruido las relaciones de pareja. Las mujeres miran a su alrededor a los 20 y solo ven hombres igual de pobres o más que ellas, sin posición social relevante, sin posesiones de tierras o vivienda, apaleados institucionalmente y criminalizados, feminizados, sin iniciativa por la falta de oportunidades. Y lo peor, forzados a perder el tiempo en un sistema educativo que favorece las virtudes femeninas (sumisión al profesor) frente a las masculinas (protagonismo, iniciativa, etc)
> 
> Se les ha privado a los hombres de herramientas de libertad para darse valor social. Son parasitados en su trabajo para emponderar a las mujeres en el suyo (administración, sanidad y educación). No tienen acceso a la vivienda, que durante milenios ha sido clave en la formación de los vínculos entre hombres y mujeres. Todo esto deja una fuerte impronta negativa en los varones jóvenes, que a los 20s debían estar comiéndose el mundo y por contra están en la miseria más absoluta.
> 
> ...



Qué gran post. Esto es verdad, y es parte del gran problema que tenemos hoy las mujeres con respecto a los hombres. El problema empieza por ellos y sí, termina por nosotras que también tenemos nuestra culpa; pero es cierto que la situación de los hombres es tan mala que les incapacita para poder formar familias; pero ya no sólo a un nivel material, como comentas, sino también a un nivel mental. Al igual que las mujeres son sistemáticamente esterilizadas mentalmente, los hombres igual. El rápido acceso a la pornografía tiene un gran papel en todo esto, hace que sus cerebros estén ocupados en la obtención de ese placer inmediato y les distrae de los que deberían ser sus verdaderos objetivos en la vida, que son tener un patrimonio y formar una familia.

Esta claro que no se lo quieren poner fácil a un nivel material, alargando los estudios, dificultando el acceso a la vivienda, pero bajo mi punto de vista, el mayor problema es espiritual y mental, y hasta que no consigamos percibir esto e intentar que las futuras generaciones se enderecen, el futuro pinta muy oscuro para todos.


----------



## Alpargato (18 Abr 2021)

Las mujeres en general no saben lo que es el celibato involuntario y se preocupan por problemas de Reinas.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (18 Abr 2021)

Vamos son charos derroidas que creen ser la última Coca-Cola en el desierto y que el reloj biológico ha empezado a dar la alarma pero ninguno de los JPT de su carrusel de pollas quiere comerse el marrón y los proveedores las ven venir de lejos. Gatos y antidepresivos, hay que invertir fuerte en Bolsa en acciones de farmacéuticas y de Whiskas


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2021)

Yo no recomiendo ir nunca a una reunión de antiguos compañeros de instituto. La sensación de derroición con la que se sale de ahí es tremenda. Por ambos géneros, obviamente.

Pero las que en el instituto eran material diario de pajas están derroidas a más no poder. Y encima, algunas, que en otro tiempo no te hicieron caso, ahora divorciadas (o no), parece que les pica el gusanillo. Y tú ves esa mesa camilla y dices... Menos mal que existe pornhub.


----------



## River in the street (18 Abr 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2021)

ray merryman dijo:


> Realmente todos esos mensajes no son representativos de la realidad,al igual que este foro.
> Es decir usted entra en el foro y solo ve Apocalipsis,miseria,será en octubre y glaciacion,pero luego sale a la calle y todo es diferente.
> No digo que no hayan tías así,pero conozco muchisimas que no son ni de lejos como se describen en el foro incluso comparándolas con estas historias son mujeres de los pies a la cabeza.
> La vida real no es burbuja,tenga esperanza!!!!!
> Aquí solo es para echarnos unas risas.



Evidentemente en el floro hay muchas exageraciones y hay que saber sacar la buena información de la morralla, pero en la vida real hamijo todos llevamos una careta. Y ellas más todavía. La tipa más santa que te puedas imaginar llegado el caso te viogenizará porque el estado le da esa posibilidad y al final ella lo quiere todo y te quiere joder. Y esa tipa tan santa si tiras del hilo verás que en su momento top hizo exactamente lo mismo que todas.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> Este comentario me recuerda a un problema que tiene un buen amigo y socio de empresa que me lleva una década, y que nos confesó un problema familiar que tiene con su hermana y su sobrina.
> 
> Su hermana estaba (y está) en una situación económica muy justita (es una divorciada, al que su marido tampoco le puede pasar gran cosa) y *pretendió ayudar a que su sobrina* pudiera tener unas buenas oportunidades de formación y se comprometió a poner el dinero necesario para que "la niña" pudiera estudiar en la universidad (parece que era buena estudiante en el instituto, y tal), tener para sus gastos personales, equipos informáticos, etc.
> 
> ...



Como dijo el gran filósofo alemán Arthur Schopenhauer en "El Arte de tratar a las mujeres":

*FEMINA SINE PECUNIA, IMAGO MORTIS* (Mujer sin riqueza, imagen de la muerte)

La mayoría de divorcios en EEUU, vienen por la mala cabeza de las mujeres, gastando a lo loco y endeudandose, generando una situación de estres, que termina derivando en discusiones, peleas y finalmente rupturas; incluso han terminado haciendo terapias psicológicas sobre como gestionar el dinero, y en las terapias de pareja, se dice a estas que hablen sobre su concepción del dinero, para ver si son compatibles o no.... y sinceramente, lo veo algo muy sensato.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2021)

thanos2 dijo:


> Yo no recomiendo ir nunca a una reunión de antiguos compañeros de instituto. La sensación de derroición con la que se sale de ahí es tremenda. Por ambos géneros, obviamente.
> 
> Pero las que en el instituto eran material diario de pajas están derroidas a más no poder. Y encima, algunas, que en otro tiempo no te hicieron caso, ahora divorciadas (o no), parece que les pica el gusanillo. Y tú ves esa mesa camilla y dices... Menos mal que existe pornhub.



Sasto. Yo no llegué a ir a ninguna porque vivo muy lejos de ellos, pero mis hamijos de la infancia me pasaron vidrios y me contaron como fue y aquello era mordor.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> I know that feel bro.



Como sufrimos las madres solteras, eh


----------



## Paddy McAloon (18 Abr 2021)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Tal cual , ademas que es que a partir de 30 no las aguanta nadie, joder que tengo 35 y me es mas facil hablar con una de menos de 30 que con una pasada de 30 xD, incluso con una de 18 lo tendria mas facil jajajaja y no es coña mira que las de menos de 22-24 tienen mierda en sus cabezas sobre la izquierda, podemos y feminazismo, pero parecen casi mas normales comportandose con un tio.



¿Qué estudios tienes, chaval?


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No me estoy enterando,no sé qué es la emuna



Utiliza terminología hebraica. Si no es católico... ponte en guardia.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Como sufrimos las madres solteras, eh



A mi que me cuentas, yo sé lo que es pasar de los 35 y disfrutar con mujeres de bandera, con auténticos bombones de 20 a 25, la edad mágica de las mujeres, al dente!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2021)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Que la verdad duele ??? Tú sigue con el pensamiento de que ser bueno es ser gilipollas y así te va ...de lo que se siembra se recoge



No es que pensemos que ser bueno es ser gilipollas, es que la vida, y especialmente las mujeres, nos habéis demostrado que es así.

Los tíos que más os han disfrutado y a quienes no habéis puesto jamás un pero ni habéis hecho esperar y a quienes distéis vuestros mejores años siempre fueron los tíos más despreciables que os podías tirar a la cara.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No es que pensemos que ser bueno es ser gilipollas, es que la vida, y especialmente las mujeres, nos habéis demostrado que es así.



A estas alturas ya, podríamos afirmar de que se trata de una evidencia empírica, cuyas excepciones únicamente confirman la norma.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Pero ¿para que coño quieres a nadie pasando los 30?
> 
> A esa edad ya hay una vida y costumbres hechas, meter alguien en casa es irrisorio. O te encuentras con alguien con el que congenies MUY bien (1% de casos) o eso acaba como el rosario de la aurora.



O sea que al final llegas a la misma conclusión que muchos decimos aquí de siempre: las parejas para muchos años se tienen que hacer en la adolescencia/juventud que es cuando todo está por descubrir, hay ilusiones, todo está por hacer y por construir y no hay mochilas emocionales graves. Pretender encontrar a tu príncipe azul pasados los 30 es tener en tu cabeza un cuento de hadas. que no existe.


----------



## Chortina Premium (18 Abr 2021)

Una buena polla, grande y dura, eso es lo que quieren, Y PUNNTTO


----------



## Busher (18 Abr 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La gran diferencia es que ellas pudieron elegir. Tuvieron 10-15 años para hacerlo. Y tiraron ese tiempo a la basura. Y que al final, aunque todos nos quedemos solos, ellas son mucho más emocionales y necesitan mucho más eso que nosotros.



Te compro lo de que ellas tuvieron mucho mas margen de eleccion... te lo compro completamente. La inmensa mayoria de ellas tuvieron unos años durante los cuales solo tuvieron que ser algo mas realistas y largoplacistas para lograr una relacion estable y satisfactoria a (a priori) largo plazo.

Lo segundo no te lo compro, lo de que despues son mas emocionales y tal no lo veo tan claro. Creo que eso es muchisimo mas personal pero una cosa si que creo y es que ellas despues si que son conscientes de lo que he dicho en mi parrafo anterior y eso pesa... saben que estuvieron en la administracion de loteria, que tuvieron muchos numeros a su disposicion, que pudieron escoger entre muchos que a la postre estaban premiados pero o bien escogieron los equivocados o directamente tocaron muchos pero no se quedaron con ninguno. Saben que tuvieron en sus manos boletos buenos y los dejaron pasar por gilipolleces y eso puede que a muchas les pese.
Esto pasa tambien a hombres, pero mucho menos porque todos sabemos que suelen ser ellas las que dan y quitan el placet.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Abr 2021)

Lo que en su día definimos como El Gran Macho (acaparador). El Estado, no en vano, es el verdadero propagado del feminismo, que en realidad consiste en una castración no física sino sicológica de los varones. En realidad los verdaderos artífices del feminismo son otros varones que manipulan y pagan a "lugartenientas" para que lo propaguen entre las féminas. 

Es absurdo culpar al género femenino en bloque si encima ya es conocida su debilidad en ciertos aspectos. 

A los resintidos, Volved la vista contra los principales agentes que trabajan para el Gran Macho...si es que aún no ha logrado caparos, claro está. Regocijarse por el fracaso de mujeres sometidas y despojadas es absurdo. 



Sekisber dijo:


> El culpable de todo esto, como sucede habitualmente, es el Estado. Desde Felipe González, el proceso de menoscabo de los hombres ha sido constante y acentuado. La devaluación masculina y el emponderamiento femenino han destruido las relaciones de pareja. Las mujeres miran a su alrededor a los 20 y solo ven hombres igual de pobres o más que ellas, sin posición social relevante, sin posesiones de tierras o vivienda, apaleados institucionalmente y criminalizados, feminizados, sin iniciativa por la falta de oportunidades. Y lo peor, forzados a perder el tiempo en un sistema educativo que favorece las virtudes femeninas (sumisión al profesor) frente a las masculinas (protagonismo, iniciativa, etc)
> 
> Se les ha privado a los hombres de herramientas de libertad para darse valor social. Son parasitados en su trabajo para emponderar a las mujeres en el suyo (administración, sanidad y educación). No tienen acceso a la vivienda, que durante milenios ha sido clave en la formación de los vínculos entre hombres y mujeres. Todo esto deja una fuerte impronta negativa en los varones jóvenes, que a los 20s debían estar comiéndose el mundo y por contra están en la miseria más absoluta.
> 
> ...


----------



## bice (18 Abr 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero es que si has leído alguna de sus viñetas, son de fomentar el carruselismo, de llamar a los tíos capullos, inmaduros,...
> 
> Pues claro, ni ella, ni sus amigas son ya unas pizpis
> 
> ...



La verdad es que es una tía MUY GUAPA, no me creo que no encuentre a nadie. Seguro que tiene novio y le cuenta esa milonga a las otras derroídas que se creen como ella.


----------



## Republicano (18 Abr 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ídem Como he dicho muchas veces después de una semidecepción con 30 años con una compañera de trabajo que no era nada del otro mundo pero se dejó llevar por sus "hamijas" (sigue sola y amargada y de eso hace 15 años), en el tema mujeres ya me encerré del todo, con un lapsus de una chiquilla que me volvió loco pero que acabó como acaba todo con la mujer actual, y no lo hecho de menos. Hago lo que me da la gana cuando me da la gana y solo de vez en cuando me viene algún pequeño bajón de si no estaría mejor con alguna, y entonces me acuerdo de lo que es la mujer española, las leyes de este país, y las tonterías que tienen todas en la cabeza, y se me va la tontería.



Esa es otra, las tías no solo se lían con el tío que le agrada, sino el que le agrada a las amigas. La presión que sufren algunas es brutal y si las amigas son arpias es muy jodido. Han de mostrar mucha personalidad para liarse con un tio sin el beneplácito de sus amigas y cambiar él rumbo de su vida lejos de estas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2021)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Los hombres buenos ya están pillados a los 30 , eso se sabe aquí y en china



A los 30 los hombres buenos o están pillados o ya pasan de vosotras para siempre.


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Abr 2021)

Están solas por dos motivos básicamente, el primero es porque solo quieren un PRINCIPE AZUL y el único que había se lo llevó Leticia, el Segundo y más importante es PORQUE NO LAS AGUANTA NI DIOS, no solo están locas es que piensan que merecen algo mejor que tú y aunque se líen contigo no dejan de buscar otro, en esas condiciones tener algo con ellas es sinónimo de CUERNOS Y VIOGEN, que compren acciones de Whiskas y las aguante su Puta madre.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nate (18 Abr 2021)

Siempre pueden echarse un negro. Eso si... sus costumbres son follar y dejarlas tiradas con larvas insaid. Avisado quedan...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2021)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> No será que rechazaron miles de tíos antes, muchas no se esforzaron ni en mantener la forma física minima (a ellas les vale 3 dias a la semana de ejercicio vs un hombre que necesita casi todos), no se esforzaron en estudiar mas que cosas de memorizar para comerle la polla al estado con sus reglas genocidas-globalistas-satanistas siendo obedientes a la dictadura, no dejaron de ir a discotecas con 30, no les valian tios mileuristas o parados (aun teniendo titulaciones altas), no les valian tios casapapis sin casa propia, muchas preferian la progresia como religion, proinmis africanos y trataban de imponer sus ideas de mierda?
> 
> Porque hasta a la mas fea y gorda la entraban cada noche y sino en lugares de estudio, trabajo, etc
> 
> ...



El avatar del usuario @Josillo describe muy bien a estas pedorras:


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> O sea que al final llegas a la misma conclusión que muchos decimos aquí de siempre: las parejas para muchos años se tienen que hacer en la adolescencia/juventud que es cuando todo está por descubrir, hay ilusiones, todo está por hacer y por construir y no hay mochilas emocionales graves. Pretender encontrar a tu príncipe azul pasados los 30 es tener en tu cabeza un cuento de hadas. que no existe.



Digo que a partir de los 30, antes inclusive, tiene que aparecer alguien que esté igual de tarado que tú y que los dos se complementen bien, porque no se juega con la ventaja de acostumbrarse el uno al otro. Eso es uno entre un millon


----------



## lasnubes07 (18 Abr 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No es que pensemos que ser bueno es ser gilipollas, es que la vida, y especialmente las mujeres, nos habéis demostrado que es así.
> 
> Los tíos que más os han disfrutado y a quienes no habéis puesto jamás un pero ni habéis hecho esperar y a quienes distéis vuestros mejores años siempre fueron los tíos más despreciables que os podías tirar a la cara.



Pero si vosotros hacéis exactamente lo mismo , la diferencia que os creáis con derecho a hacerlo , que me estáis diciendo que con 20 años buscáis novia para casaros ? Jajajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2021)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> que no hay hombres de 30-40 que merezcan la pena??? jajaja lo que pasa es que no quieren soportar a las protocharos de su misma edad así que o van con veinteañeras, o los que no pueden se van de putas o se matan a pajas.
> 
> cualquier cosa antes que soportar a una protocharo adicta al prozac con 3 gatos y las hormonas totalmente desquiciadas por haber fracasado en su único propósito biólogico-vital que es el de haber parido antes de los 30.



Sasto. O están cogidos o buscan más jóvenes o ya tiraron la toalla. Las mujeres de su generación ya son viejas insoportables a las que tienen más que caladas.


----------



## magnificent (18 Abr 2021)

Jajajajajajajajajajajajaj todas Pacohezpañolas con trabajos de mierda y más feas que el copón, no encuentran un tío con pasta para poder arruinarlo en el.divorcio


----------



## eljusticiero (18 Abr 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El avatar del usuario @Josillo describe muy bien a estas pedorras:



¿Cual es la historia de esta foto tan derroyente?


----------



## Octubrista (18 Abr 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> El culpable de todo esto, como sucede habitualmente, es el Estado. Desde Felipe González, el proceso de menoscabo de los hombres ha sido constante y acentuado. La devaluación masculina y el emponderamiento femenino han destruido las relaciones de pareja. Las mujeres miran a su alrededor a los 20 y solo ven hombres igual de pobres o más que ellas, sin posición social relevante, sin posesiones de tierras o vivienda, apaleados institucionalmente y criminalizados, feminizados, sin iniciativa por la falta de oportunidades. Y lo peor, forzados a perder el tiempo en un sistema educativo que favorece las virtudes femeninas (sumisión al profesor) frente a las masculinas (protagonismo, iniciativa, etc)
> 
> Se les ha privado a los hombres de herramientas de libertad para darse valor social. Son parasitados en su trabajo para emponderar a las mujeres en el suyo (administración, sanidad y educación). No tienen acceso a la vivienda, que durante milenios ha sido clave en la formación de los vínculos entre hombres y mujeres. Todo esto deja una fuerte impronta negativa en los varones jóvenes, que a los 20s debían estar comiéndose el mundo y por contra están en la miseria más absoluta.
> 
> ...



En realidad, el Estado (desde Felipe González), y toda la ingeniería social, ha tratado de* eliminar la conciencia de sentido de la responsabilidad* de cada uno, y extender la creencia (porque es una creencia, en el aspecto casi religioso) de que *los actos y las decisiones personales no tienen consecuencias*.

El Estado, "ocupa" un espacio que debería de ser cubierto por la responsabilidad individual, y las consecuencias de sus decisiones.
Es más, muchas veces el propio Estado no lo cubre, pero *la propaganda del Estado sí*, y vienen las frustraciones, y el choque cruel con la realidad.

Como comenté antes, la situación de la hermana de un compañero de empresa, divorciada, en mala situación económica, y las derivadas de los propios problemas de la vida.

Pero es que uno ha visto con asombro, aun casos peores en el pasado, divorcios traumáticos de otros amigos, casos como el de una mujer con un par de hijos, con más de 40 años, sin cualificación profesional, ni trabajo, se planta y se divorcia porque *su marido tiene un problema en su propia empresa y hay que apretarse el cinturón* unos años (dejar la vivienda unifamiliar en la que vivían, etc, y reorganizarse y volver a empezar), y la "ex", por ahí no pasa, no asume esa nueva realidad, se divorcia, y se cree realmente que con su perfil de mujer puede "*salir a buscar otro hombre" (expresión que utilizó en su momento contra su marido entonces).*

En la mente impuesta por el Estado, y los mass media y su propaganda sobre esas mujeres, se creen realmente que* esas decisiones no tendrán consecuencias para su vida*, y que el Estado asegurará su futuro.

Hoy ya, con hijos mayores, titulados e instalados en el extranjero, a este socio de empresa su "ex" (y sus abogadas) siguen tratando de que le pase dinero a su "ex" (no a los hijos, que ya ni viven en España), cuando llevan más de 15 años divorciados (y éste, además tiene una nueva familia).
Evidentemente no consigue nada, pero* su "ex" es una estafada más por la propaganda y la ingeniería social *de la que pretendió sacar beneficio.

Desde el mismo momento en el que el Estado se presenta (aunque mienta) como un garante para todos, lo que ha sucedido es que *se ha creado una sociedad de irresponsables*; afecta a todos, hombres y mujeres; pero a las mujeres la propaganda y la publicidad (sólo hay que ver la TV y los mass media) siempre les ha afectado más, han sido más vulnerables y propensas a ser engañadas, y a ellas va dedicada todo el armamento publicitario.


----------



## lasnubes07 (18 Abr 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A los 30 los hombres buenos o están pillados o ya pasan de vosotras para siempre.



A mí ya me cazaron con 25 años , supo apreciar el tesoro que tenía


----------



## cuasi-pepito (18 Abr 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> O sea que al final llegas a la misma conclusión que muchos decimos aquí de siempre: las parejas para muchos años se tienen que hacer en la adolescencia/juventud que es cuando todo está por descubrir, hay ilusiones, todo está por hacer y por construir y no hay mochilas emocionales graves. Pretender encontrar a tu príncipe azul pasados los 30 es tener en tu cabeza un cuento de hadas. que no existe.




Exavto, yo sin saber nada de este tema de psicología femenina, si que intuía esto. Con 20 años todavía una chica te puede querer por tu forma de ser (sin cálculos económicos ni de "prestigio", las típicas chicas que les cae bien un freak gracioso y con inquietudes distintas... Eso solo ocurre a esas edades). 

Yo intuitivamente sabía eso, por lo que aguante carros y carretas de desprecios los últimos años.. Desprecios de los que me doy cuenta ahora. 

No me he vuelto a acercar a una tipa desde hace casi 6 años, el último beso me lo dio ella. 

O es esa primera o tercera novia que tienes y que te unieron cosas inmateriales, o es el fin. Y que no se quejen de divorciados porque a este paso ni divorciados van a tener.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Pero si vosotros hacéis exactamente lo mismo , la diferencia que os creáis con derecho a hacerlo , que me estáis diciendo que con 20 años buscáis novia para casaros ? Jajajaja



Claro, esa es la cuestión. A ellos les espera su princesa rosa de cuento. Los comentarios del artículo parecen sacados del ático


----------



## Republicano (18 Abr 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De las primeras no conozco ninguna. Y tengo cuarenta y tantos ya. Todas las que cumplen ese perfil al final siempre había algún tío que se les acercaba, algún rollo tuvieron y todas acabaron con alguno.



Yo si las he conocido. No he podido saber su trayectoria porque me he tirado muuuchos años sin verlas, solo se que están solteras y debe haber algo que se me escapa que haya ocurrido durante esos años y me da la impresión a que puede ser la falta de capacidad para el flirteo a los hombres que les podían atraer. O eso no es que efectivamente tienen rollos raros en la cabeza aunque cuando las conocí y las traté no me parecía.


----------



## Ser0tonina (18 Abr 2021)

Por qué magnificáis y sacáis todo de contexto?? Es humor para chicas, sólo eso, nada que ver con la realidad. Anda que si yo me dejara llevar por todas las gilipolleces que os leo por aquí...


----------



## Patronio (18 Abr 2021)

Aquí llegan multitud de pretendientes para nuestras avejentadas compatriotas, ya tienen donde elegir:


----------



## trapecista manco (18 Abr 2021)

He puesto un mensaje criticando a las solteras estériles y el feminismo y ha desaparecido en segundos.

¿Lo borra un bot o un moderador o la moderna de pueblo?


----------



## Sergey Vodka (18 Abr 2021)




----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Patronio dijo:


> Aquí llegan multitud de pretendientes para nuestras avejentadas compatriotas, ya tienen donde elegir:
> Ver archivo adjunto 631436



Si, pero estos no vienen a mantenerlas, sino a ser mantenidos por estas; y si no money, no honey.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Claro, esa es la cuestión.* A ellos les espera su princesa rosa de cuento.* Los comentarios del artículo parecen sacados del ático



No la quiero, es muy cara de mantener.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> No la quiero, es muy cara de mantener.



Hijo, pues te quedan las putas, la diestra y la siniestra


----------



## Forsaken75 (18 Abr 2021)

Chonis poligoneras hartas de subir en el carrusel de penes, que cuando se les pasa el arroz y se dan contra el muro AHORA siguen considerándose princesas.

Más les valdría no hacer ascos a cualquier macho proveedor dispuesto a cargar con ellas aunque fuera divorciado y con larvas. Como han hecho siempre que llegaban a esa edad, vamos. Que disfruten de sus gatos.


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hijo, pues te quedan las putas, la diestra y la siniestra



Mil veces mejor


----------



## Forsaken75 (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hijo, pues te quedan las putas, la diestra y la siniestra



Quién folla pagando acaba ahorrando


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2021)

Ser0tonina dijo:


> Por qué magnificáis y sacáis todo de contexto?? Es humor para chicas, sólo eso, nada que ver con la realidad. Anda que si yo me dejara llevar por todas las gilipolleces que os leo por aquí...



Si es todo jijeo, todo humor, nada es en serio, jijiji


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

thanos2 dijo:


> Mil veces mejor



Pues a por ellas


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Lo que en su día definimos como El Gran Macho (acaparador). El Estado, no en vano, es el verdadero propagado del feminismo, que en realidad consiste en una castración no física sino sicológica de los varones. En realidad los verdaderos artífices del feminismo son otros varones que manipulan y pagan a "lugartenientas" para que lo propaguen entre las féminas.
> 
> Es absurdo culpar al género femenino en bloque si encima ya es conocida su debilidad en ciertos aspectos.
> 
> A los resintidos, Volved la vista contra los principales agentes que trabajan para el Gran Macho...si es que aún no ha logrado caparos, claro está. Regocijarse por el fracaso de mujeres sometidas y despojadas es absurdo.



Que unos hayan sembrado, no significa que no hayan encontrado tierra fértil para ese cultivo; sin el colaboracionismo entusiasta de las bigotudas, nada de esto habría sido posible, en muchos países de latinoamerica, como Colómbia o Perú, lo han intentado, pero como las mujeres de allí se han rebelado, su plan de adoctrinamiento ha fracasado, mientras que en España indudablemente ha triunfado.


----------



## Republicano (18 Abr 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La gran diferencia es que ellas pudieron elegir. Tuvieron 10-15 años para hacerlo. Y tiraron ese tiempo a la basura. Y que al final, aunque todos nos quedemos solos, ellas son mucho más emocionales y necesitan mucho más eso que nosotros.



En efecto, en mi época, finales de los 80 primeros 90, la edad apropiada para el noviazgo era de 20 a 26 para las mujeres. Antes de esa edad han sido pocas las parejas que han prosperado porque lo que primaba era llevarse al que todas querían y normalmente no era la persona más adecuada. Pasada esa edad ya lo mejor estaba pillado. Es decir, que si una tía no se había echado novio con 26 años, que era cuando los tíos menos feos, más cultos, con mayor perspectiva de futuro, con mejor tipo, con la mente más en su sitio estaban disponibles, no van a encontrar nada mejor cuando estos ya no están disponibles salvo milagro. 

Al pasar de cierta edad podías firmar la sentencia de soltería para las mujeres, o bien que terminen en pareja de apaño.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hijo, pues te quedan las putas, la diestra y la siniestra



Menuda estupidez, falacia de la falsa dicotomía de manual, o princesa rosa de cuento, o putas; en fin, no das para mas, tu que eres, princesa rosa de cuento o puta?


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Forsaken75 dijo:


> Chonis poligoneras hartas de subir en el carrusel de penes, que cuando se les pasa el arroz y se dan contra el muro AHORA siguen considerándose princesas.
> 
> *Más les valdría no hacer ascos a cualquier macho proveedor dispuesto a cargar con ellas* aunque fuera divorciado y con larvas. Como han hecho siempre que llegaban a esa edad, vamos. Que disfruten de sus gatos.



No, si eso es lo que buscan, lo que pasa es que no encuentran gilipollas dispuestos a ello.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

No, pero ellas creen que si, es lo que les han vendido, que por el mero hecho de ser mujeres, tenían derecho a todo sin aportar nada a cambio.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (18 Abr 2021)

Si hay algo que caracteriza a la naturaleza femenina es su desmesurado sentido del autocompadecimiento, y nula responsabilidad para con los propios actos, arteramente enajenada de sus lodos como solo un niño o un adolescente es capaz.

Dos vicios estos propios de criaturas inferiores, que combinan entre sí de manera explosiva, haciendo de la hembra abandonada a su libre albedrio, una carcoma instalada en los cimientos morales de toda sociedad y en realidad de cualquier tipo de convivencia.

Bill.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Bill Boss ❤ dijo:


> Si hay algo que caracteriza a la naturaleza femenina es su desmesurado sentido del autocompadecimiento, y nula responsabilidad para con los propios actos, arteramente enajenada de sus lodos como solo un niño o un adolescente es capaz.
> 
> Dos vicios estos propios de criaturas inferiores, que combinan entre sí de manera explosiva, haciendo de la hembra abandonada a su libre albedrio, una carcoma instalada en los cimientos morales de toda sociedad y en realidad de cualquier tipo de convivencia.
> 
> Bill.



Es que las mujeres maduran mentalmente mas que los hombres, hasta la edad de los 13-14 años, allí se estancan y se quedan de por vida.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Y en caso de estar en esa situación, te ven como a un pardillo al que desplumar, o en el mejor de los casos parasitar....


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Menuda estupidez, falacia de la falsa dicotomía de manual, o princesa rosa de cuento, o putas; en fin, no das para mas, tu que eres, princesa rosa de cuento o puta?



Ninguna de las dos, yo soy una monja freelance


----------



## Shudra (18 Abr 2021)

Sekisber dijo:


> El culpable de todo esto, como sucede habitualmente, es el Estado. Desde Felipe González, el proceso de menoscabo de los hombres ha sido constante y acentuado. La devaluación masculina y el emponderamiento femenino han destruido las relaciones de pareja. Las mujeres miran a su alrededor a los 20 y solo ven hombres igual de pobres o más que ellas, sin posición social relevante, sin posesiones de tierras o vivienda, apaleados institucionalmente y criminalizados, feminizados, sin iniciativa por la falta de oportunidades. Y lo peor, forzados a perder el tiempo en un sistema educativo que favorece las virtudes femeninas (sumisión al profesor) frente a las masculinas (protagonismo, iniciativa, etc)
> 
> Se les ha privado a los hombres de herramientas de libertad para darse valor social. Son parasitados en su trabajo para emponderar a las mujeres en el suyo (administración, sanidad y educación). No tienen acceso a la vivienda, que durante milenios ha sido clave en la formación de los vínculos entre hombres y mujeres. Todo esto deja una fuerte impronta negativa en los varones jóvenes, que a los 20s debían estar comiéndose el mundo y por contra están en la miseria más absoluta.
> 
> ...



Joder, macho, la mejor descripción de lo que es Occidente desde Spengler. Civilización=decadencia.
Mis dies.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ninguna de las dos, yo soy una monja freelance



Como le he dicho a la otra, simplemente aplicaba tu lógica, y bueno, no estoy hoy para aguantar tonterías, por lo que, preventivamente te meto en el ignore.


----------



## Forsaken75 (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Es que las mujeres maduran mentalmente mas que los hombres, hasta la edad de los 13-14 años, allí se estancan y se quedan de por vida.



Yo he visto de todo. Pero si, lo habitual es que ellas llegan a un punto en el que dejan de madurar mentalmente. Suelen buscar una figura paternal en una pareja (cuando la buscan) Alguien que controle su realidad y sea capaz de asumir las responsabilidades que ellas se niegan a asumir.

Y lo triste es que ésto es una realidad que los varones tenemos que aprender a hostias. Nadie nos lo enseña porque es políticamente incorrecto.

Y así nos va como sociedad...


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Es que las mujeres maduran mentalmente mas que los hombres, hasta la edad de los 13-14 años, allí se estancan y se quedan de por vida.



Al hombre lúcido y consciente de la verdadera naturaleza femenina, y en conecuencia con capacidad de enajenarse a su nocivo influjo, siempre se lo ha caricaturizado ante el espectador desprevenido como a un pobre misógino recalcitrante. Lo cierto es que en un entorno estrogénico y estrogenizante como en el que se ve obligado a desenvolverse el personaje de Nicholson, es aún más árduo de lo que a simple vista aparenta.

Bill.


----------



## Orgelmeister (18 Abr 2021)

La monogamia femenina (o bigamia a lo sumo) aparece en los simios como promesa al macho de perpetuación de sus genes a cambio de protección etc etc...

*No es un constructo social.* Es pura biología. Escrito en el firmware de todos y cada uno de los homínidos, incluido el humano.

Cuanto más sobada una hembra, menor valor tiene.

En Netflix dicen otras cosas.

Cada uno que elija. Todos somos mayorcitos y hay cientos de documentales sobre procreación simiesca.


----------



## comprador de afecto (18 Abr 2021)

Castellano dijo:


> A los hombres nos da igual la profesión o los estudios.
> Nos fijamos primero en el físico, y luego en la personalidad. Si están solas es porque serán inaguantables y además no lo pueden compensar con un físico privilegiado (que además se pierde con la edad)
> Lo de fijarse en la profesión, nivel económico o de estudios suele ser más cosa de mujeres.



Así es.

Sin embargo, supongamos que tenemos dos chicas muy atractivas, una es científica o arquitecta y la otra reponedora del Mercadona o fregadora de cocinas, ¿cuál elegiría un hombre?.


----------



## Walter Eucken (18 Abr 2021)

Pues por lo que veo en mi entorno no es tanto que a partir de X edad los hombres pasemos de las carruseleras y tal y que entonces estas están solas y tristes. Más bien es que no bajan ni un ápice el listón, entre eso y el prozac, prefieren el prozac. Es una hipergamia exagerada.


----------



## sisar_vidal (18 Abr 2021)

Shudra dijo:


> Joder, macho, la mejor descripción de lo que es Occidente desde Spengler. Civilización=decadencia.
> Mis dies.



@Sekisber te has sacado la polla duramente


----------



## amantesarnoso (18 Abr 2021)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Esto debería de estar siempre en prima magina, amigos foreros, no perdáis las buenas costumbres.
> 
> *"No hay hombres" o su versión extendida "No hay hombres de verdad" es el nuevo mantra de la mujer del mundo occidental.
> 
> ...



Que resentido estás... ¿Qué te han hecho?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Abr 2021)

bice dijo:


> La verdad es que es una tía MUY GUAPA, no me creo que no encuentre a nadie. Seguro que tiene novio y le cuenta esa milonga a las otras derroídas que se creen como ella.



Hace 15 años era pizpi y tenía un buen polvo o dos

Y luego huir de la cama y del piso antes de que se diera la vuelta porque sus viñetas son de loca del coño total


----------



## Republicano (18 Abr 2021)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> La monogamia femenina (o bigamia a lo sumo) aparece en los simios como promesa al macho de perpetuación de sus genes a cambio de protección etc etc...
> 
> *No es un constructo social.* Es pura biología. Escrito en el firmware de todos y cada uno de los homínidos, incluido el humano.
> 
> ...



Pero es precisamente por buscar la protección por lo que se enamoran del malote, del violento, Que es el que mejor protege en los simios. Pero ese instinto les hace cometer un gran error, ya que en la sociedad actual la proteccion no la ejerce el violento, sino el listo.

Y al final ese instinto se vuelve contra ellas porque el violento es violento en todos los ámbitos y al final nos sacan una ley antihombre por ese grupo de mujeres que se han confundido en sus sentimientos a lo que le dictaba el instinto de protección.


----------



## Doctor Nunca (18 Abr 2021)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> La monogamia femenina (o bigamia a lo sumo) aparece en los simios como promesa al macho de perpetuación de sus genes a cambio de protección etc etc...
> 
> *No es un constructo social.* Es pura biología. Escrito en el firmware de todos y cada uno de los homínidos, incluido el humano.
> 
> ...



Pero aún con menos valor una hembra puede tener todo el sexo que quiera por el exceso de oferta. Esa es la madre del cordero.

a) Un hombre se frustra porque no encuentra sexo
b) Una mujer se frustra porque ninguno de los que la pretenden se amolda a sus expectativas
c) Estas expectativas, al estar burbujeadas, tienden a infinito.
d) Los hombres más atractivos, por otra parte, toman su atractivo como una apisonadora para follarse cualquier cosa que se ponga por delante, sin exigir. Esto es debido al antedicho exceso de oferta, que conduce a un escenario progresivamente inflacionario, donde todo pierde valor continuamente. Así que optan por no acumular reservas. Es un "cuantas más mejor "
e) Una mujer normalucha, de este modo, puede optar a un hombre muy atractivo fácilmente
f) Esto hace subir el precio. Contra lo que se piensa, no son los pagafantas los responsables últimos de la inflación, sino los alfas que se ofrecen a cualquiera. La mujer establece el precio más alto que se le puede pagar. Una mujer puede tener X pagafantas, pero esto solo beneficia al hombre atractivo común que no sea pagafantas, ya que a más pagafantas, más fácil diferenciarse. Esto no ocurre cuando la mujer sabe que puede acceder al alfa Y. Ahí es cuando el precio sube.

Es la cultura alfa la que está distorsionando el mercado. Desde que los frikis empezaron a leer de seducción y a apuntarse al gimnasio para follarse todo lo que se mueve todo se disparó.

Esta dinámica se reproduce una y otra vez durante la década dorada (20-30). La burbuja sexual se hincha más y más y más. El valor de la mujer se dispara a años luz del valor real (entendido no solo como físico, sino como una suma de cualidades personales) La mujer no se realiza de un modo realista, sino que su realidad se haya distorsionada por su coño. Algunas alargan el chicle gracias al respaldo del Estado y de la sociedad, amparadas en el continuo, incesante bombardeo de oferta.

Cuando la burbuja estalla lo que tenemos son personas estúpidas e ignorantes, utilizadas por la sociedad.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (18 Abr 2021)

modernadepueblo es un anacronismo


----------



## Maedhros (18 Abr 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Es una lástima que ellas no quieran tener hijos, porque la inmensa mayoría de tíos del país, están como locos por tener hijos...



Estas flipando.

No se a cuántos tíos jóvenes conoces, pero la mayoría de los que conozco yo sudan de tener hijos muchísimo, de hecho no quieren ni en pintura porque viven de puta madre en parejita con la novia.

Saben que un crío hoy en día no da más que problemas y gastos. Y también saben que pueden acabar arruinados.

Te hablo de gente con relativamente buen trabajo y nivel de vida.

Los únicos que conozco que están empezando a dejar preñadas mujeres son los más inútiles y canis del instituto.


----------



## amantesarnoso (18 Abr 2021)

Mazaldeck dijo:


> Mujeres de 30-40 años que empiezan a darse cuenta de que ya no las quiere ni su gato, pero lo mejor es que siguen sin aceptarlo
> 
> La vida se trata de elegir y vosotras elegisteis:
> 
> ...



A ver, yo estoy en la franja de los 30-35 y acabé mi veintena soltera, pero no porque estuviese con chulos poligoneros, sino porque no tuve suerte al elegir.. De hecho las dos relaciones largas que tuve en esa década fue con tíos muy normalitos. a veces las cosas también salen mal porque esa persona no es para ti o no es el momento. En mi caso siempre he pensado que si en una relación das más de lo que recibes, el otro se crece y comienza el principio del fin.. No hay nada peor que una pareja que se siente superior al otro. No generalices...


----------



## Matriz_81 (18 Abr 2021)

Imparapla. Miley Cyrus en versión casa tarradellas.


----------



## amantesarnoso (18 Abr 2021)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Un tío de treinta tiene todo el abanico de veinteañeras a una copa de distancia. ¿Que cohones van a hacer con las Viegas esas?



Las veinteañeras se los acaban dejando por poia vieja.. Antes o después...


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Abr 2021)

Tanto la dirección de la operación como la colaboración incluye a los varones. De lo contrario no habría sido posible. 

Así que tu debilidad también es colaboratriz. 



Joaquim dijo:


> Que unos hayan sembrado, no significa que no hayan encontrado tierra fértil para ese cultivo; sin el colaboracionismo entusiasta de las bigotudas, nada de esto habría sido posible, en muchos países de latinoamerica, como Colómbia o Perú, lo han intentado, pero como las mujeres de allí se han rebelado, su plan de adoctrinamiento ha fracasado, mientras que en España indudablemente ha triunfado.


----------



## Oda (18 Abr 2021)

thanos2 dijo:


> Y si te viene una en el trabajo con aquello de "como eres el soltero de oro, he pensado que tengo una amiga que sería perfecta para ti", bloquead a esa compañera de trabajo y candeladla. Alguien que te aprecie no te intentaría joder así la vida.



Haced caso a esto, HACED CASO, por lo más sagrado.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Tanto la dirección como la colaboración incluye a los varones. De lo contrario no habría sido posible.
> 
> Así que tu debilidad también es colaboratriz.



Si, no te lo discuto, pero incluyete tu también, listo; en todo caso será nuestra debilidad, aunque yo prefiero verlo como nuestra ingenuidad, nuestra ignorancia y nuestra inocencia, vamos, resumiendo, nuestra gilipollez.


----------



## Domm (18 Abr 2021)

*Si un coche usado no se vende, el problema NO está en el comprador. Está en el coche o en el precio que se pide por él.*

*Domm, forero de Burbuja, hoy domingo 18 de abril de los corrientes.*


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Abr 2021)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Los hombres buenos se van con mujeres buenas , el problema es cuando uno se considera bueno y es un cabron con derechos a privilegios y cuando llega el día y le dan la patada porque no lo aguantan mas , llora porque al probecin no le han tratado como se debe




*"La amargura del amor es, pues, para la mujer -en el mejor de los casos- el sentimiento de haber
perdido un buen negocio"

El varón domado-Esther Vilar *


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Abr 2021)

Hasta que no se admita que es un problema colectivo no saldremos de fomentadas estúpidas guerrillas de niños contra niñas extendidas a la edad supuestamente adulta. 






Joaquim dijo:


> Si, no te lo discuto, pero incluyete tu también, listo; en todo caso será nuestra debilidad, aunque yo prefiero verlo como nuestra ingenuidad, nuestra ignorancia y nuestra inocencia, vamos, resumiendo, nuestra gilipollez.


----------



## Autómata (18 Abr 2021)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Esto debería de estar siempre en prima magina, amigos foreros, no perdáis las buenas costumbres.
> 
> *"No hay hombres" o su versión extendida "No hay hombres de verdad" es el nuevo mantra de la mujer del mundo occidental.
> 
> ...



A ver, hasta hay estudios sociológicos al respecto, no estás diciendo nada que no esté contrastado. Todas han ligado con ese mismo 20%, lo curioso y la magnitud del autoengaño es que se buscan excusas como "se me escapó", "se fué con otra", "en ese momento no sabía lo que quería" , "triunfé, pero no lo pude retener" .... cuando las han tratado como basura desde el principio, y al alfota de turno ni se le pasaría por la cabeza tener una relación con ellas. 


Aprovecho para visibilizar aún más tu post con mi comentario.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (18 Abr 2021)

Números, del INE:

Hay muchos más hombres que mujeres solteras. 

El nº de personas casadas, como es lógico, es similar en ambos sexos.

El nº de mujeres viudas es 4 veces el de hombres viudos. 

El nº de de mujeres divorciadas es sensiblemente superior al de hombres divorciados.

Es decir, en proporción hay más mujeres que están o han estado emparejadas que hombres. Siguen teniendo dónde elegir. Siguen teniendo varias veces más solteros que divorciados. Con semejante catálogo de pollas a su disposición, quizás el problema no sea la cantidad, la variedad o la calidad, sino las expectativas, el pretender que llueva del cielo o el hecho de que el 99,99% de los mirlos blancos ya no os encuentran atractivas y están follándose tías mejores.







En las edades que supuestamente los quieren la tendencia es la misma:


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Hasta que no se admita que es un problema colectivo no saldremos de fomentadas *estúpidas guerrillas *de niños contra niñas extendidas a la edad supuestamente adulta.



Estupidas guerrillas dice, vete a contarle eso a los de La Manada, a los del Arandina, a un Divorciado o a un Viogenizado; que llevan décadas yendo a por nosotros y algunos todavía no os habeis enterado!!


----------



## Bisoñe (18 Abr 2021)

No hay ninguna mujer por cerda y gorda que sea que no tenga 3283492 tios detras para hacer planes, follar, desahogarse contando su puta vida o lo que sea

Y se quejan las hijas de puta. Mientras tanto millones de tios que tenemos solo VACIO



Joaquim dijo:


> Estupidas guerrillas dice, vete a contarle eso a los de La Manada, a los del Arandina, a un Divorciado o a un Viogenizado; que llevan décadas yendo a por nosotros y algunos todavía no os habeis enterado!!



Si se legalizara la castracion todas estas lo verian de puta madre y lo celebrarian. Nunca seran juzgadas por lo que nos están haciendo las hijas de puta


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Autómata dijo:


> A ver, hasta hay estudios sociológicos al respecto, no estás diciendo nada que no esté contrastado. Todas han ligado con ese mismo 20%, lo curioso y la magnitud del autoengaño es que se buscan excusas como "se me escapó", "se fué con otra", "en ese momento no sabía lo que quería" , "triunfé, pero no lo pude retener" .... cuando las han tratado como basura desde el principio, y al alfota de turno ni se le pasaría por la cabeza tener una relación con ellas.
> 
> 
> Aprovecho para visibilizar aún más tu post con mi comentario.



A mi el que mas me han soltado es el de "me engañó", obviamente, en cuanto me dicen eso, es siguiente en engañarlas soy yo.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Bisoñe dijo:


> No hay ninguna mujer por cerda y gorda que sea que no tenga 3283492 tios detras para hacer planes, follar, desahogarse contando su puta vida o lo que sea
> 
> Y se quejan las hijas de puta. Mientras tanto millones de tios que tenemos solo VACIO
> 
> ...



Si, algunos ya vemos su verdadera naturaleza, y es pura maldad.

Respecto a que tienen tios detrás, eso es verdad, pero solo los tienen porque se las quieren follar, el problema es que después ninguno, y menos que valga la pena, con ella se va a quedar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Abr 2021)

Aqui cuento lo que vi ayer en mi facebook de niñas que con 18-24 estaban buenisimas............. ahora estan echas peazos.





__





Me he metido en mi facebook y .........


Pues me he puesto a mirar perfiles de tias con las que estuve mas o menos de los 18 a los 25, eran espectaculares, guapisimas, estaban tremendas............ El resultado es que se me ha caido el alma al suelo viendo estos perfiles, me he puesto incluso nervioso y he tenido que ir a por una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Ya esto no es un foro de economía sino de hombres cotillas centrados únicamente en hablar mal de las mujeres, no valoran el tiempo que pierden hablando sobre temas triviales.


----------



## Walter Eucken (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si, no te lo discuto, pero incluyete tu también, listo; en todo caso será nuestra debilidad, aunque yo prefiero verlo como nuestra ingenuidad, nuestra ignorancia y nuestra inocencia, vamos, resumiendo, nuestra gilipollez.



Yo diría que de inocencia hay poco. Aquí al varón medio se le vendió desde el 68 en adelante, que si destruía los que hasta entonces eran los valores familiares fundamentales sobre los que descansaban toda una civilización, su vida sería como la de los alfas, una bacanal sexual continua sin ningún tipo de compromiso ni consecuencias. Y tragó.

Por otra parte el Estado se aseguró que esto no pasara factura para las mujeres, en no pocos países occidentales una mujer "lista" puede vivir por literalmente su papo. Si vemos los flujos fiscales entre sexos, en más de un sitio las mujeres son un sexo subvencionado masivamente.

Esto solo ha beneficiado al 20% de varones. Y solo desde el punto de vista sexual, que en Occidente parece que es lo único que importa. A cambio, la izquierda que ha sido la abanderada de todo esto, ha evitado irse por el sumidero de la historia como debió de haberse ido hace ya muchas décadas. Ahora curiosamente, a los promotores de la hipersexualización de Occidente les ha dado por la mojigatería feminazi, un bandazo de neopuritanismo sexual, el enésimo intento de los zurdos de tener un relato con el que entretener al rebaño electoral y seguir rascando votos.


----------



## ElOjoQueTodoLoVe (18 Abr 2021)

para todas esas amargadas... de pareja un buen divorciado bozalero..


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Abr 2021)

quienes somos nosotros y quienes son ellos? 

Todavía no te enteras así que te seguirán viniendo por todos lados... 



Joaquim dijo:


> Estupidas guerrillas dice, vete a contarle eso a los de La Manada, a los del Arandina, a un Divorciado o a un Viogenizado; que llevan décadas yendo a por nosotros y algunos todavía no os habeis enterado!!


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Estupidas guerrillas dice, vete a contarle eso a los de La Manada, a los del Arandina, a un Divorciado o a un Viogenizado; que llevan décadas yendo a por nosotros y algunos todavía no os habeis enterado!!



esas *"GUERRILLAS"* han destruido la sociedad por completo,entre el 60 y 66% de divorcios (dependiendo del año),80% iniciados por las *"guerrilleras"*,tasa de natalidad real mujer autóctona -hombre autóctono entre 0.8 y 0.9,(la tasa de 1.3 que da el gobierno,incluye a inmis y nacionalizados ),rencor y odio entre sexos irreparable ya, y para muestra este mismo post,nuestro futuro:los pocos que quedemos rezando 5 veces al día a La Meca
menos mal que solo son *"guerrillas"* que si hubiera sido una guerra real de sexos ya estariamos sin futuro,oh espera...


----------



## JJJ (18 Abr 2021)

cajeras, amas de casa, peluqura, panadera... Si así piensan esas "triunfadoras" no quiero ni imaginar lo que pensaran las de carrera universitaria


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> quienes somos nosotros y quienes son ellos?
> 
> Todavía no te enteras así que te seguirán viniendo por todos lados...



El que no te enteras de nada eres tu, que aún crees que lo de la lucha de sexos es una bromita, ale, adios!!


----------



## isidro666 (18 Abr 2021)

Todas sobre los 30. Quien se va a arrimar a esos desechos, algún desesperado.


----------



## JJJ (18 Abr 2021)

belenus dijo:


>



que cojones es el de bart?


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Yo diría que de inocencia hay poco. Aquí al varón medio se le vendió desde el 68 en adelante, que si destruía los que hasta entonces eran los valores familiares fundamentales sobre los que descansaban toda una civilización, su vida sería como la de los alfas, una bacanal sexual continua sin ningún tipo de compromiso ni consecuencias. Y tragó.
> 
> Por otra parte el Estado se aseguró que esto no pasara factura para las mujeres, en no pocos países occidentales una mujer "lista" puede vivir por literalmente su papo. Si vemos los flujos fiscales entre sexos, en más de un sitio las mujeres son un sexo subvencionado masivamente.
> 
> Esto solo ha beneficiado al 20% de varones. Y solo desde el punto de vista sexual, que en Occidente parece que es lo único que importa. A cambio, la izquierda que ha sido la abanderada de todo esto, ha evitado irse por el sumidero de la historia como debió de haberse ido hace ya muchas décadas. Ahora curiosamente, a los promotores de la hipersexualización de Occidente les ha dado por la mojigatería feminazi, un bandazo de neopuritanismo sexual, el enésimo intento de los zurdos de tener un relato con el que entretener al rebaño electoral y seguir rascando votos.



No te quito la razón, pero con inocencia, me refería a esos adolescentes que veian a las mujeres como seres buenos, y que encontrarian a su princesa de cuento rosa, y que se casarian, y que tendrían hijos, y que seria una felicidad perpetua, y que comerian perdices, y toda esa mierda del amor romántico y chorradas por el estilo, que les ponen a los niños y jovenes con películas de Walt Disney y su puta madre.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

isidro666 dijo:


> Todas sobre los 30. Quien se va a arrimar a esos desechos, algún desesperado.



La pregunta no es quien se va a arrimar, sino quien se va a quedar después de arrimar.

Por eso siempre digo que es una estupidez, eso que digan que a una que va con muchos la llaman fresca, y a uno que va con muchas le llaman campeón, es equiparar a una glotona que se come el aparador entero de una pastelería, con un atleta que compite y gana una Maratón.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Abr 2021)

qué simpleza, ni aunque te pinte un croquis lo vas a entender, ya estás derrotado



Joaquim dijo:


> El que no te enteras de nada eres tu, que aún crees que lo de la lucha de sexos es una bromita, ale, adios!!


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> qué simpleza, ni aunque te pinte un croquis lo vas a entender, ya estás derrotado



Si hombre si, ale, adiós.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Ya esto no es un foro de economía sino de hombres cotillas centrados únicamente en hablar mal de las mujeres, no valoran el tiempo que pierden hablando sobre temas triviales.



La que faltaba, pero tu que sabes de economía, piltrafilla?

A fregar!!


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Eso me recuerda a un meme que hay por ahí, de un desinfectador que mete hormigas feministas en un nido, porque es la mejor forma de erradicar el hormiguero para siempre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2021)

amantesarnoso dijo:


> A ver, yo estoy en la franja de los 30-35 y acabé mi veintena soltera, pero no porque estuviese con chulos poligoneros, sino porque no tuve suerte al elegir.. De hecho las dos relaciones largas que tuve en esa década fue con tíos muy normalitos. a veces las cosas también salen mal porque esa persona no es para ti o no es el momento. En mi caso siempre he pensado que si en una relación das más de lo que recibes, el otro se crece y comienza el principio del fin.. No hay nada peor que una pareja que se siente superior al otro. No generalices...



No tuve suerte al elegir=elegiste mal, porque quisiste, entre centenares de posibilidades. ¿Por qué esos y no otros? Estoy seguro de que tenías opciones mucho mejores.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Eso me recuerda a un meme que hay por ahí, de un desinfectador que mete hormigas feministas en un nido, porque es la mejor forma de erradicar el hormiguero para siempre.


----------



## Walter Eucken (18 Abr 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> qué simpleza, ni aunque te pinte un croquis lo vas a entender, ya estás derrotado



El relato feminazi puede que sea más falso que un billete de 30€ pero el problema es cuando es creído masivamente. Independientemente de lo que pensemos, tenemos un problema. Nos han metido en una guerra nos guste o no.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Abr 2021)

ni siquiera es necesario que sea creído, simplemente está impuesto por consigna en la cadena de mando estatal

con eso y con la implicación judicial basta para que se extienda su uso... como la moneda

pero que quede claro, es una ideología-veneno ideada e implantada por varones, no se nos olvide.. lo mismo que el antirracismo está ideado e implantado mayoritariamente por blancos



Walter Eucken dijo:


> El relato feminazi puede que sea más falso que un billete de 30€ pero el problema es cuando es creído masivamente. Independientemente de lo que pensemos, tenemos un problema. Nos han metido en una guerra nos guste o no.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (18 Abr 2021)

me ha encantado esta...

Cita:


Originalmente Escrito por *Laia, 39 años, reponedora*
la gente es incapaz de entender que *estás soltera porque no quieres quedarte con el primero que te hace caso por no estar sola*. Que se puede estar así por elección. Los hombres son "Solteros de Oro" pero si eres mujer, obviamente es "porque nadie te aguanta". Por no hablar de lo de ir sola a las bodas y las miradas de condescendencia de familiares ( y especialmente amigas con pareja... ).


ella misma lo dice, por no estar sola
luego se reafirma que esta por eleccion", si claro, elección del "me rindo porque no encuentro na que yo valgo mucho"

obviamete es porque nadie las aguanta, porqueyolovalgo a la maxima potencia

lo de que las miren con cara pena porque van solas y tal, pues no se, debe ser su percepción

aqui las llamaban "les tietes" 

meritos y voluntad no les falta, pero para eso necesitan
1. estar muy, pero que muy buenas (generalmente no es el caso)
2. tener mucha pasta e independencia absoluta (reponedora... no mas preguntas señoría)
3. Estar dispuesta a continuar en soledad, porque lidiar asi, los tios que conozco clientes potenciales se lian con chortinas espectaculares diez años mas jovenes y sin muchos problemas como para tener que lidiar con resabiadas


----------



## SrPurpuron (18 Abr 2021)

Me las imagino a los 70 diciendo lo mismo pero con los viúdos.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Eso me recuerda a un meme que hay por ahí, de un desinfectador que mete hormigas feministas en un nido, porque es la mejor forma de erradicar el hormiguero para siempre.



mira lo que tengo guardado en el ordenador,porque consideré que no era solo una gracia,sigo algo bastante más serio
más "gracias y más guerrilleras"


----------



## chickenotter (18 Abr 2021)

amantesarnoso dijo:


> A ver, yo estoy en la franja de los 30-35 y acabé mi veintena soltera, pero no porque estuviese con chulos poligoneros, sino porque no tuve suerte al elegir.. De hecho las dos relaciones largas que tuve en esa década fue con tíos muy normalitos. a veces las cosas también salen mal porque esa persona no es para ti o no es el momento. En mi caso siempre he pensado que *si en una relación das más de lo que recibes, el otro se crece y comienza el principio del fin..* No hay nada peor que una pareja que se siente superior al otro. No generalices...



El problema no es que des mas de lo que recibes, es que creemos que lo que damos es oro y lo que recibimos son los restos, no todos valoramos las cosas de la misma manera, valoras las cosas de verdad una vez las pierdes, mientras las tengas no le daras el mismo valor ya que tendemos a considerarlo como algo nuestro por derecho, cuando no es asi y menos en aquellas cosas que dependen de los demas.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Hasta que no se admita que es un problema colectivo no saldremos de fomentadas estúpidas guerrillas de niños contra niñas extendidas a la edad supuestamente adulta.



Déjales pelearse, es divertido.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> La que faltaba, pero tu que sabes de economía, piltrafilla?
> 
> A fregar!!



Más que tú esmirriado, ¡¡a callar!!


----------



## reconvertido (18 Abr 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Le copio esta joya al florero @El centinela:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lleva presumiendo sus cómics de:

Haber fumado.
haberse emborrachado de manera habitual.
haber usado dronjas de esas que echan al colacao.
haber sido promiscua de una noche y lefada por varios no, por decenas.
Tener varios trastornos emocionales y neurosis.
PROMOVIENDO este estilo de vida entre las mujeres, normalizándolo y haciéndolo atractivo.
¿Y se pregunta que dónde están los hombres ahora que está menopaúsica de facto?
Están lejos de tí y alejándose hija mía.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Déjales pelearse, es divertido.



no deberías regocijarte con esas cosas...


----------



## Castellano (18 Abr 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Cada vez vamos espabilando más los hombres, y nos vamos fijando más en el trabajo de las mujeres. Apetece menos hacer el pagafantas.



Os estáis feziminizando. Un alfa cuida y provee a su hembra sin ser un pagada tas


comprador de afecto dijo:


> Así es.
> 
> Sin embargo, supongamos que tenemos dos chicas muy atractivas, una es científica o arquitecta y la otra reponedora del Mercadona o fregadora de cocinas, ¿cuál elegiría un hombre?.



Pues la que sea más agradable en el trato. De nada sirve que sea arquitecta si es inaguantable.
Y en segundo lugar la que mejor y más folle, porque si la arquitecta te tiene a dos velas mal asunto.
Si son igual de majas, folladoras y jamonas, pues la arquitecta, está claro


----------



## Abstenuto (18 Abr 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Le copio esta joya al florero @El centinela:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En un ex-curro altamente feminizado (predominio de 30 y pico, 40+) escuché alguna conversación similar

Principio de acción-reacción


----------



## bice (18 Abr 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Lleva presumiendo sus cómics de:
> 
> Haber fumado.
> haberse emborrachado de manera habitual.
> ...



a ver no inventes, ya han dicho que tiene novio y de menopausica no tiene nada, si tiene 34 años, a veces también os ensañáis a base de fantasía


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> no deberías regocijarte con esas cosas...



No, si es muy ilustrativo. Imagínate que llega cualquier tía y lee esta casa de putas llamando a la muerte y destrucción. Sale por patas de aquí.

Si son lo mismo de lo que de quejan.


----------



## reconvertido (18 Abr 2021)

bice dijo:


> a ver no inventes, ya han dicho que tiene novio y de menopausica no tiene nada, si tiene 34 años, a veces también os ensañáis a base de fantasía



Investiga este concepto:
Primípara añosa.
Hiwal te sorprendes.

Encima resulta que promueve lo que ella no hace.
O sea, es una cínica y mentirosa.

Por cierto, tiene novio AHORA, pero a saber desde cuándo
O sea, un rollete.
A juzgar por sus cómics debe ser el último que se la follaba.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, si es muy ilustrativo. Imagínate que llega cualquier tía y lee esta casa de putas llamando a la muerte y destrucción. Sale por patas de aquí.
> 
> Si son lo mismo de lo que de quejan.



los tipos que están todo el día con este discurso en boca egoístamente bienen bien al lado de uno por contraste cuando está por ahí socializando con chavalas... pero colectivamente es una pérdida tremenda para la sociedad


----------



## lasnubes07 (18 Abr 2021)

Hombres de aquí qiejando del feminismo , qué raro no?            algún día aceptareis que se os acabado el chollo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Abr 2021)

Ella ya sabe cuál será su futuro


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> los tipos que están todo el día con este discurso en boca egoístamente bienen bien al lado de uno por contraste cuando está por ahí socializando con chavalas... pero colectivamente es una pérdida tremenda para la sociedad



Normal, os dejan el camino no hecho, asfaltado. Pero el problema son los demás


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Más que tú esmirriado, ¡¡a callar!!



Que te crees que soy para mandarme a callar, el mangina de tu padre?


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Que te crees que soy para mandarme a callar, el mangina de tu padre?



Mangina lo eres tú, si no tienes nada interesante que decir cállate ceporro.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Mangina lo eres tú, si no tienes nada interesante que decir cállate ceporro.



Nada interesante que decir? Llevo varios posts en este hilo!!

Tu que has aportado?

Ah, si, el Attention Whore de turno.

Ale, nena, que el gato pide Whyskas!!


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Mangina lo eres tú, si no tienes nada interesante que decir cállate ceporro.



Tu padre es un Mangina, por eso le ha salido una hija tarado como tú...


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Tu padre es un Mangina, por eso le ha salido una hija tarado como tú...



Con mi padre ni te metas que ni puede defenderse ya, solo eres un mal bicho acomplejado que paga sus frustraciones con otros usuarios...


----------



## bice (18 Abr 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Investiga este concepto:
> Primípara añosa.
> Hiwal te sorprendes.
> 
> ...



A ver, que sea añosa y que sea menopausica son cosas distintas. Todavía puede tener dos hijos o incluso tres si se pone. Lo del novio no lo sabemos, pero si en 2019 hablaba de casarse con él, tan reciente no será.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (18 Abr 2021)

bice dijo:


> La verdad es que es una tía MUY GUAPA, no me creo que no encuentre a nadie. Seguro que tiene novio y le cuenta esa milonga a las otras derroídas que se creen como ella.



Y dice cosas sensatas...Hasta cierto punto.

Y es crítica, lo de la viñeta del "soltero/a comodín" que llaman las emparejadas cuando se quedan sin plan, también se puede aplicar a hombres.

Lo que pasa es que entre hombres hay más camaradería y se hacen sacrificios, mientras que ellas tienen más nervio para decir "NO" al caradurismo de género cuando les afecta a ellas.


----------



## reconvertido (18 Abr 2021)

bice dijo:


> A ver, que sea añosa y que sea menopausica son cosas distintas. Todavía puede tener dos hijos o incluso tres si se pone. Lo del novio no lo sabemos, pero si en 2019 hablaba de casarse con él, tan reciente no será.



Dificultad de tener primer embarazo.
Empieza a estar seca reseca.
Sin tratamiento de fertilidad cada mes que pasa es más difícil.
Tanto más cuantos más anticonceptivos haya tomado.

Es una cínica.
Promueve un estilo de vida contrario al que lleva.
Eso es terrorismo social.


----------



## jaimegvr (18 Abr 2021)

[IΞI] dijo:


> Veo tu Deutoronimo 32:35 y te lo subo a Salmos 94:2



No es coña, es la pta verdad, todo se recibe en esta vida.
Tarde o temprano la justicia de Dios llega, sin piedad con nadie.


----------



## Tamyiusu (18 Abr 2021)

De mi grupo de amigas todas solteras menos yo. Patron exigen mucho y dan poco todas con el mismo patron.Van de flor en flor .


----------



## sikBCN (18 Abr 2021)

Conozco varias, no son muchas, hay mujeres que de verdad ponen por delante su carrera y se olvidan de los hombres durante un tiempo, haberlas la hay,pero son pocas.

Con esas pocas si vale la pena juntarse si tienes 40 años para arriba.


----------



## amantesarnoso (18 Abr 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No tuve suerte al elegir=elegiste mal, porque quisiste, entre centenares de posibilidades. ¿Por qué esos y no otros? Estoy seguro de que tenías opciones mucho mejores.



Probablemente, pero también eres joven.. A toro pasado..


----------



## sikBCN (18 Abr 2021)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Hombres de aquí qiejando del feminismo , qué raro no?            algún día aceptareis que se os acabado el chollo



Que chollo? Madre mía jajajajaja


----------



## OvEr0n (18 Abr 2021)

En una escena de Salvar al soldado Ryan los soldados consiguen asaltar un bunker con un lanzallamas y los soldados ardiendo saltan del bunker mientras otro soldado chilla "No los dispareis dejad que se quemen!!!!"


----------



## Stronger (18 Abr 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> ModernaDePueblo en Instagram



Esa guarra debería llamarse FurciaDePueblo


----------



## Muchachitoviejo (18 Abr 2021)




----------



## AHTNUKIAV (18 Abr 2021)

Busher dijo:


> Creo que es en Hamlet que el protagonista le reprocha a su madre el que a cierta edad se vuelva a emparejar tras enviudar y le dice algo como que a esa edad no es amor sino interes...
> Basicamente la purisima verdad.
> No sere yo quien diga que esa edad son los 30, los 40 o los 50; eso dependera de cada persona, pero es completamente cierto que a partir de cierto momento en la vida las personas, casi todas, dejamos de necesitar emocionalmente la compañia constante e inseparable de otras y lo que queda es un proyecto comun, intereses compartidos, afecto, lealtad, costumbre, comfort... incluso cuando se trata de seguir con una persona que lleva decadas ahi y por la que alguna vez sentimos la mayor de las pasiones.
> 
> ...



El mejor post de todo el hilo; esa es la realidad y no otra, por mucho que la gente intente autoengañarse y convencerse de lo contrario.


----------



## Nepotista (18 Abr 2021)

la gente es incapaz de entender que estás soltera porque no quieres quedarte con el primero que te hace caso por no estar sola. Que se puede estar así por elección. Los hombres son "Solteros de Oro" pero si eres mujer, obviamente es "porque nadie te aguanta". *Por no hablar de lo de ir sola a las bodas y las miradas de condescendencia de familiares ( y especialmente amigas con pareja... ).*

La mujer sublimada en esencia en unas pocas líneas.


----------



## lasnubes07 (18 Abr 2021)

sikBCN dijo:


> Que chollo? Madre mía jajajajaja



Entonces porque no paráis de llorar ? Jajajajaja


----------



## sikBCN (18 Abr 2021)

Bueno eso de q se va a follar poco es una generalidad, habrá algunas q follen poco y otras Follan más, es una pareja estable lo normal es follar cada 3-5 días cuando ya llevas bastante tiempo juntos.

Eso de follar todos los días con la misma cansa...


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Con mi padre ni te metas que ni puede defenderse ya, solo eres un mal bicho acomplejado que paga sus frustraciones con otros usuarios...



Si no quieres que me meta con tu padre, deja de avergonzarle.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Stronger dijo:


> Esa guarra debería llamarse FurciaDePueblo



Es el putón verbenero de toda la vida, con las ínfulas de modernidad, de la paleta provinciana con postureos de señorita de ciudad.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Si no quieres que me meta con tu padre, deja de avergonzarle.



El único que da aquí vergüenza por su modo de ser eres tú, mi padre no vive por desgracia, respeta al menos a las personas que han fallecido si tienes algo de dignidad.


----------



## Forsaken75 (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> No te quito la razón, pero con inocencia, me refería a esos adolescentes que veian a las mujeres como seres buenos, y que encontrarian a su princesa de cuento rosa, y que se casarian, y que tendrían hijos, y que seria una felicidad perpetua, y que comerian perdices, y toda esa mierda del amor romántico y chorradas por el estilo, que les ponen a los niños y jovenes con películas de Walt Disney y su puta madre.



No sólo Disney, la industria del cine en general desde hace ya bastantes años. En lugar de plasmar la realidad, que la mujer se va con el malote, el seguro de si mismo,
y que el "chico bueno" se mueren virgen, nos planta aberraciones como está:


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> El único que da aquí vergüenza por su modo de ser eres tú, mi padre no vive por desgracia, respeta al menos a las personas que han fallecido si tienes algo de dignidad.



Lo que siento es pena por el pobre hombre, tener una hija como tu es un fracaso vital.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Lo que siento es pena por el pobre hombre, tener una hija como tu es un fracaso vital.



Pues a mí me da pena por tus padres porque no te han sabido educar para respetar a las personas aunque no estés de acuerdo con su modo de pensar.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

Forsaken75 dijo:


> No sólo Disney, la industria del cine en general desde hace ya bastantes años. En lugar de plasmar la realidad, que la mujer se va con el malote, el seguro de si mismo,
> y que el "chico bueno" se mueren virgen, nos planta aberraciones como está:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 631836



O esta....







O esta...







O esta otra...







En estas tres películas, que "educaron" a toda una generación, la tipa buena pasa del malote, que la acosa, y se enamora del betilla.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Pues a mí me da pena por tus padres porque no te han sabido educar para respetar a las personas aunque no estés de acuerdo con su modo de pensar.



Yo respeto a las personas, aunque no esté de acuerdo con su modo de pensar, lo que no respeto son las attention whores que vienen aquí a dar la nota y tocar los cojones, que nada aportan, y que solo estorban.

No tienes nada que planchar?


----------



## Nicors (18 Abr 2021)

bice dijo:


> Qué gran post. Esto es verdad, y es parte del gran problema que tenemos hoy las mujeres con respecto a los hombres. El problema empieza por ellos y sí, termina por nosotras que también tenemos nuestra culpa; pero es cierto que la situación de los hombres es tan mala que les incapacita para poder formar familias; pero ya no sólo a un nivel material, como comentas, sino también a un nivel mental. Al igual que las mujeres son sistemáticamente esterilizadas mentalmente, los hombres igual. El rápido acceso a la pornografía tiene un gran papel en todo esto, hace que sus cerebros estén ocupados en la obtención de ese placer inmediato y les distrae de los que deberían ser sus verdaderos objetivos en la vida, que son tener un patrimonio y formar una familia.
> 
> Esta claro que no se lo quieren poner fácil a un nivel material, alargando los estudios, dificultando el acceso a la vivienda, pero bajo mi punto de vista, el mayor problema es espiritual y mental, y hasta que no consigamos percibir esto e intentar que las futuras generaciones se enderecen, el futuro pinta muy oscuro para todos.



Pues yo he puesto de indeseables a las ciclistas. Mi lista completa rojas, vagas, progres, veganas, subnormales, feas, gordas, follaperros, follagatos .. alguna me olvido.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> Yo respeto a las personas, aunque no esté de acuerdo con su modo de pensar, lo que no respeto son las attention whores que vienen aquí a dar la nota y tocar los cojones, que nada aportan, y que solo estorban.
> 
> No tienes nada que planchar?



Yo no entro para tratar de llamar la atención, eres un prejuicioso, doy mi opinión como cualquier usuario, es más, aporto más que de algunos de los que no te quejas porque son hombres, deberías de ir a un psicólogo porque esa conducta contra las mujeres no es normal.


----------



## Joaquim (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Yo no entro para tratar de llamar la atención, eres un prejuicios, doy mi opinión como cualquier usuario, es más, aporto más que de algunos de los que no te quejas porque son hombres, deberías de ir a un psicólogo porque esa conducta contra las mujeres no es normal.



No es "contra las mujeres", es contra ti, petarda.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Pues yo he puesto de indeseables a las ciclistas. Mi lista completa rojas, vagas, progres, veganas, subnormales, feas, gordas, follaperros, follagatos .. alguna me olvido.



Hazte una cría a la carta y cuando tenga 18 te la follas. Con la ingeniería genética se conseguirá eso, vuestra mascota será vuestra puta


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Joaquim dijo:


> No es "contra las mujeres", es contra ti, petarda.



No, estoy segura de que actuarias del mismo modo contra cualquier mujer del foro y el petardo lo eres tú, aparte de que eres un pesado.


----------



## Nicors (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Hazte una cría a la carta y cuando tenga 18 te la follas. Con la ingeniería genética se conseguirá eso, vuestra mascota será vuestra puta



Que va follar cansa, jjj como Torrente estoy ya. Mamada y a dormir, tronca.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> No, estoy segura de que actuarias del mismo modo contra cualquier mujer del foro y el petardo lo eres tú, aparte de que eres un pesado.



Con quién hablas?


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Que va follar cansa, jjj como Torrente estoy ya. Mamada y a dormir, tronca.



Mamada ya estoy    

Soy más pizpi borracha. Únete


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Con quién hablas?



Era una respuesta a Joaquim.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Era una respuesta a Joaquim pero no ha salido el texto que escribió en la última respuesta, de todos modos mejor, a ver si no vuelve a responder con sus tonterías.



A mi me ha metido en el ignore para que no pueda leer lo que me contesta. A ti te ha hecho lo mismo. Déjale, el solo se comprende, en todos los sentidos


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mi me ha metido en el ignore para que no pueda leer lo que me contesta. A ti te ha hecho lo mismo. Déjale, el solo se comprende, en todos los sentidos



No creo que me haya puesto en el ignore de momento pero estaría bien para que no me siguiera molestando.


----------



## napp (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Entonces que, te vas con el primero que se te ponga a tiro para no estar solo? Vaya muerte en vida



La vida es una mentira. El 99% de mis familiares y amigos se han casado con gente que no les gustaba.

Resulta que soy de esas personas a las que la gente cuenta sus inquietudes y se me abren ellos solos buscando mi opinión, y todos me han contado que pasaban de sus parejas o directamente he visto cómo les ponían cuernos, pero que no estaban mal y no querían quedarse solos.

La gente solo se enamora de los guapos. Y las guapas solo de los guapos ricos muy situados. O ni eso. Todo lo demás es una mentira y engaño diario.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mi me ha metido en el ignore para que no pueda leer lo que me contesta. A ti te ha hecho lo mismo. Déjale, el solo se comprende, en todos los sentidos



De todos modos lo acabo de ignorar yo, así no volverá a fastidiar, tiene un problema mental con las usuarias.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> No creo que me haya puesto en el ignore de momento pero estaría bien para que no me siguiera molestando.



Eres el enemigo, cualquier día se presenta en tu casa con un petardo de a peseta, te llama al timbre mientras lo enciende y te llama puta mientras se va corriendo


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

napp dijo:


> La vida es una mentira. El 99% de mis familiares y amigos se han casado con gente que no les gustaba.
> 
> Resulta que soy de esas personas a las que la gente cuenta sus inquietudes y se me abren ellos solos buscando mi opinión, y todos me han contado que pasaban de sus parejas o directamente he visto cómo les ponían cuernos, pero que no estaban mal y no querían quedarse solos.
> 
> La gente solo se enamora de los guapos. Y las guapas solo de los guapos ricos muy situados. O ni eso. Todo lo demás es una mentira y engaño diario.



Joder, pues los míos están muy felices casados. Claro que no se llaman putas y cabrones unos a otros, deben de ser raros


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> De todos modos lo acabo de ignorar yo, así no volverá a fastidiar, tiene un problema mental con las usuarias.



Sí, que no son putas, aunque el afirme que sí


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2021)

napp dijo:


> La vida es una mentira. El 99% de mis familiares y amigos se han casado con gente que no les gustaba.
> 
> Resulta que soy de esas personas a las que la gente cuenta sus inquietudes y se me abren ellos solos buscando mi opinión, y todos me han contado que pasaban de sus parejas o directamente he visto cómo les ponían cuernos, pero que no estaban mal y no querían quedarse solos.
> 
> La gente solo se enamora de los guapos. Y las guapas solo de los guapos ricos muy situados. O ni eso. Todo lo demás es una mentira y engaño diario.



Antes he leído que llevando mucho tiempo con una pareja lo normal es el sexo cada 3-5 días.

Mis amigos cuentan auténticas temporadas de sequía pasados los 10 años. Alguno incluso lleva más de 3 años castigado sin sexo porque nos doña ya no tiene apetencia y el tema se ha vuelto tabú con tal de seguir para adelante.

No hablo ya de la cantidad de gente que conozco que no se separa por los hijos, o que uno de los dos ha puesto los cuernos al otro. A veces algunos lo tienen hasta confirmado y prefieren mirar para otro lado.

Qué suerte tiene jevitronka que sus amigos tienen vidas idílicas. Lo mismo ellos a sus verdaderos amigos les cuentan la verdad.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

thanos2 dijo:


> Antes he leído que llevando mucho tiempo con una pareja lo normal es el sexo cada 3-5 días.
> 
> Mis amigos cuentan auténticas temporadas de sequía pasados los 10 años. Alguno incluso lleva más de 3 años castigado sin sexo porque nos doña ya no tiene apetencia y el tema se ha vuelto tabú con tal de seguir para adelante.
> 
> ...



Joder, es que ponéis el matrimonio genial, dan ganas de casarse y todo.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

napp dijo:


> La vida es una mentira. El 99% de mis familiares y amigos se han casado con gente que no les gustaba.
> 
> Resulta que soy de esas personas a las que la gente cuenta sus inquietudes y se me abren ellos solos buscando mi opinión, y todos me han contado que pasaban de sus parejas o directamente he visto cómo les ponían cuernos, pero que no estaban mal y no querían quedarse solos.
> 
> La gente solo se enamora de los guapos. Y las guapas solo de los guapos ricos muy situados. O ni eso. Todo lo demás es una mentira y engaño diario.



Eso de que la gente se enamora de los guapos solamente es falso, un ejemplo es Onassis, no era guapo, sin embargo María Callas dejó al marido por este hombre, tirando todo por la borda, hasta su carrera, posteriormente le salió mal esa apuesta por Onassis ya que él la abandonó para casarse con Jackeline Kennedy, cuyo matrimonio no fue viento en popa y quiso regresar con Callas pero ella nunca le perdonó la traición, pocos años más tarde ella murió con menos de 60 años, le pasó factura ese amor que sentía por Onassis, un hombre al que no sé qué le vio y no digáis que era por el dinero porque si hubiera sido así ella hubiera aprovechado la segunda oportunidad que tuvo para volver y no quiso y además disponía de su propio dinero que era bastante.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eres el enemigo, cualquier día se presenta en tu casa con un petardo de a peseta, te llama al timbre mientras lo enciende y te llama puta mientras se va corriendo



Así son los cobardes. Afortunadamente no sabe dónde vivo


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Así son los cobardes. Afortunadamente no sabe dónde vivo



Es que no se qué te ha dicho, pero seguro que alguien así es el hombre de tu vida. Que gilipollas has sido por dejarle escapar, vas a acabar llena de gatos y aspirinas


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Es que no se qué te ha dicho, pero seguro que alguien así es el hombre de tu vida. Que gilipollas has sido por dejarle escapar, vas a acabar llena de gatos y aspirinas



Más medicinas no, por favor, hace más de un mes estoy a base de medicamentos desde que me operaron


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Más medicinas no, por favor, hace más de un mes estoy a base de medicamentos desde que me operaron



Que te ha pasado?


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que te ha pasado?



Tenía un tumor maligno en la columna, no había otra opción que esa, si no me operaba era peligroso.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Tenía un tumor maligno en la columna, no había otra opción que esa, si no me operaba era peligroso.



Me lo estás diciendo en serio o eres un trol malo?


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me lo estás diciendo en serio o eres un trol malo?



En serio, ya me gustaría que no fuera verdad.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> En serio, ya me gustaría que no fuera verdad.



Espero que todo esté bien


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, es que ponéis el matrimonio genial, dan ganas de casarse y todo.



_Se apresuró en España un tiempo de engaño donde la primera institución a derribar era el matrimonio. Qué terrible fracaso. Nadie reparó en la gigantesca torpeza de concebir el ensayo al mezquino espíritu español, combativo en lo vulgar y sin mayores ambiciones que las domésticas. *Fromm* no pensó en la piel de toro como el mejor laboratorio para el miedo a la libertad. Y sin embargo no habría encontrado ejemplo más ideal._
_
De estudiarse en profundidad el origen de la mayor parte de matrimonios jóvenes de este país, de cómo se formaron y qué cualidades condujeron al acuerdo, los pilares sobre los que se asienta esa institución tendrían el grosor de un lápiz. Porque apenas se hallarían pruebas más veraces que el miedo a la castración vital de ellos y a la soledad en ellas, privación del mandato biológico. Con deplorable frecuencia el hombre asume la mano del primer coño que toma. Ella, del primer interesado en tomarla. Así cumplen la trampa de *Nietzsche* de reproducir la especie sin la más remota intención de mejorarla ni divisar un horizonte de común felicidad.

_


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Espero que todo esté bien



Gracias, ya voy estando mejor cada día aunque aún me quedan varios meses, quizás hasta casi 1 año, para recuperarme del todo.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Gracias, ya voy estando mejor cada día aunque aún me quedan varios meses, quizás hasta casi 1 año, para recuperarme del todo.



He vivido lo que estás sintiendo, aunque igual no es comparable. Espero que puedas recuperar la movilidad. Un abrazo y ánimo


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Este tio:







era un loco... decian...


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> _Se apresuró en España un tiempo de engaño donde la primera institución a derribar era el matrimonio. Qué terrible fracaso. Nadie reparó en la gigantesca torpeza de concebir el ensayo al mezquino espíritu español, combativo en lo vulgar y sin mayores ambiciones que las domésticas. *Fromm* no pensó en la piel de toro como el mejor laboratorio para el miedo a la libertad. Y sin embargo no habría encontrado ejemplo más ideal._
> 
> _De estudiarse en profundidad el origen de la mayor parte de matrimonios jóvenes de este país, de cómo se formaron y qué cualidades condujeron al acuerdo, los pilares sobre los que se asienta esa institución tendrían el grosor de un lápiz. Porque apenas se hallarían pruebas más veraces que el miedo a la castración vital de ellos y a la soledad en ellas, privación del mandato biológico. Con deplorable frecuencia el hombre asume la mano del primer coño que toma. Ella, del primer interesado en tomarla. Así cumplen la trampa de *Nietzsche* de reproducir la especie sin la más remota intención de mejorarla ni divisar un horizonte de común felicidad._


----------



## thanos2 (18 Abr 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, es que ponéis el matrimonio genial, dan ganas de casarse y todo.



Solo por estar en este pozo infectó de burbujarras y plantar lucha dialéctica ya vales más que muchas que no saben dialogar.

Quizá tú no acabes rodeada de gatos ni en una vida frustrada como otras.
Pero con gatos estarías mejor, ya te lo digo.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

thanos2 dijo:


> Solo por estar en este pozo infectó de burbujarras y plantar lucha dialéctica ya vales más que muchas que no saben dialogar.
> 
> Quizá tú no acabes rodeada de gatos ni en una vida frustrada como otras.
> Pero con gatos estarías mejor, ya te lo digo.



No acabaré rodeada de gatos porque soy alérgica, acabaré rodeada de perros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2021)

napp dijo:


> La vida es una mentira. El 99% de mis familiares y amigos se han casado con gente que no les gustaba.
> 
> Resulta que soy de esas personas a las que la gente cuenta sus inquietudes y se me abren ellos solos buscando mi opinión, y todos me han contado que pasaban de sus parejas o directamente he visto cómo les ponían cuernos, pero que no estaban mal y no querían quedarse solos.
> 
> La gente solo se enamora de los guapos. Y las guapas solo de los guapos ricos muy situados. O ni eso. Todo lo demás es una mentira y engaño diario.



Eso es lo que yo veo en general: gente que se lía con alguien por no estar solo pero que al cabo del tiempo ves que realmente ni se gustan ni tienen nada en común, pero es lo que toca.


----------



## Homero+10 (18 Abr 2021)

thanos2 dijo:


> Antes he leído que llevando mucho tiempo con una pareja lo normal es el sexo cada 3-5 días.
> 
> Mis amigos cuentan auténticas temporadas de sequía pasados los 10 años. *Alguno incluso lleva más de 3 años castigado sin sexo porque nos doña ya no tiene apetencia y el tema se ha vuelto tabú con tal de seguir para adelante*.
> 
> No hablo ya de la cantidad de gente que conozco que no se separa por los hijos, o que uno de los dos ha puesto los cuernos al otro. A veces algunos lo tienen hasta confirmado y prefieren mirar para otro lado.




Un plan sin fisuras


----------



## Eremita (18 Abr 2021)

remosinganas dijo:


> Joder.. yo me registre en una web de esas de ligue de Thai (recomendada por un florero)
> Y el correo iba a echar a arderr.. Pero esta muy lejos..
> 
> Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk



Recuerdo el mundial de fútbol 2010. Vi unos cuantos partidos en casa de un amigo recién casado con una simpática tailandesa, que nos preparaba unas cenas de flipar con una sonrisa en la cara. Hasta tappers de fideos chinos de esos con verduras me llevaba a casa cuando vio lo que me gustaban. Unas fuentes brutales de minirollitos de verdura como no he comido nunca, con unas salsas de desmayo, mientras veíamos el fútbol. Atenta a su marido y sus amigos que lo flipas, con una sonrisa encantadora porque su marido estaba disfrutando. Encima guapetona, un encanto.
Dos ramazos de flores la envíe a casa, con permiso de mi amigo.
Se han plantado en tres hijos y siguen los dos con una sonrisa envidiable, como si fuesen novios. Ella 10 años más joven.


----------



## Eremita (18 Abr 2021)

thanos2 dijo:


> ....Alguno incluso lleva más de 3 años castigado sin sexo porque nos doña ya no tiene apetencia...



Castigado sin sexo....con ella.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

En fin... tampoco hay que alarmarse. Todo ocurre por algo.

Si ciertas mujeres no hubiesen sido como han sido, ni hubiesen llegado a su vida los wiskas... ni los antidepresivos.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Todo ocurre por algo. Nada ocurre porque si. Y detras de todo esta adonai. Asi de simple.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

La que quiera (que me este leyendo) puede, si quiere, intentar dejar los antidepresivos... y los gatos.

Si quiere. Ahora, bien, si no quieren... pues nada. No hay problema.

Pero repito: si esas mujeres no quieren hacer esfuerzos por cambiar su situacion porque se esta mas comoda siguiendo la inercia de tu vida en forma de gatos y antidepresivos, nosotros no podemos hacer nada.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> La que quiera (que me este leyendo) puede, si quiere, intentar dejar los antidepresivos... y los gatos.
> 
> Si quiere. Ahora, bien, si no quieren... pues nada. No hay problema.
> 
> Pero repito: si esas mujeres no quieren hacer esfuerzos por cambiar su situacion porque se esta mas comoda siguiendo la inercia de tu vida en forma de gatos y antidepresivos, nosotros no podemos hacer nada.



Eso se hace follando?


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

*Y voy a poner un ejemplo muy simple:

Alla por febrero, finales de febrero, el abajo firmante pesaba... uhmmm... 100 kilos. Un buen dia decidi hacer (a finales de febrero) una serie de cambios en mi vida (cambios que obviamente requieren un esfuerzo)

Esos cambios eran: dejar los refrescos, apenas comer pan, casi ningun dulce, cero alimentos procesados... y hacer footing por el campo ( nada de mariconadas de apuntarme a gyms y mierdas de esas).


Resultado: ahora mismo estoy por 86 kilos y bajando. Sip. casi 15 kilos menos en menos de dos meses.*


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Por tanto, si yo he sido capaz de hacer eso, esas mujeres pueden (si se lo proponen) intentar hacer una serie de cambios encaminados a primero: suprimir el wiskas... y segundo: tirar el prozac por el retrete.


Si quieren... ahora bien: si no quieren, no es mi problema.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Es decir, comer, como estupendamente, de todo... pero he suprimido los refrescos, los dulces y los alimentos procesados. Y un minimo de pan cada dia.

Pues el resultado es que mi cuerpo esta muchisimo mejor que hace dos meses. Pero muchisimo mejor.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Al tener menos peso, mis articulaciones sufren menos. 

Me ha costado mucho esfuerzo porque a mi me gustaba muchisimo la cacocola... y los aperitivos.

Pero todo en la vida requiere un esfuerzo. Todo.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

Si la gente (por comodidad) no esta dispuesta a asumir el esfuerzo de los cambios... pues... blanco y en botella.


----------



## adonaies1 (18 Abr 2021)

*Como dice mi rabino de cabecera:*


BUENO VS COMODO


Quieres una vida buena? o una vida comoda? las dos cosas a la vez es imposible porque LA VIDA ES UNA GUERRA CONSTANTE. Constante.


----------



## eltonelero (19 Abr 2021)

thanos2 dijo:


> Antes he leído que llevando mucho tiempo con una pareja lo normal es el sexo cada 3-5 días.
> 
> Mis amigos cuentan auténticas temporadas de sequía pasados los 10 años. Alguno incluso lleva más de 3 años castigado sin sexo porque nos doña ya no tiene apetencia y el tema se ha vuelto tabú con tal de seguir para adelante.
> 
> ...



Para ser justos, además del matrimonio en si, el sexo incluso con un pibón y buena quimica se convierte en algo rutinario siempre. Da igual que tu pareja sea una leona y sea una modelo de lencería.

La pareja con mas tiempo que estuve, teniendo una buena edad yo, ella siendo mas joven (o sea los dos en nuestro pico de ganas de folletear), buena relación entre los dos y teniendo buena complicidad y variedad , al final llegaba un punto que era aburrido tener sexo mas de una o dos veces a la semana.
Eso sin hijos, en plenitud fisica y con ganas de guerra.

Por eso, quien diga que dentro de un matrimonio si se conocen desde hace de mas de 3-4 años, folla 2 veces por semana, miente.
Ya ni te cuento en esas parejas de Joaquin PCM con paticorta bigotuda...


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (19 Abr 2021)

napp dijo:


> La vida es una mentira. El 99% de mis familiares y amigos se han casado con gente que no les gustaba.
> 
> Resulta que soy de esas personas a las que la gente cuenta sus inquietudes y se me abren ellos solos buscando mi opinión, y todos me han contado que pasaban de sus parejas o directamente he visto cómo les ponían cuernos, pero que no estaban mal y no querían quedarse solos.
> 
> La gente solo se enamora de los guapos. Y las guapas solo de los guapos ricos muy situados. O ni eso. Todo lo demás es una mentira y engaño diario.



Varias veces he visto a gente reconocer que no estaban enamorados de sus parejas en grupos pequeños, borracheras etc... Eso sí, en las redes sociales a presumir de ”amor" y de alianzas. El miedo a la soledad es enorme en la mayoría de la población. La gente divorciada de hoy en día en un alto porcentaje ya se casaron estando la relación totalmente muerta y enterrada, pero había que dar la patada adelante teniendo críos para liar más el asunto. A mí me ha entrado gente emparejada que aparenta felicidad más de una vez. Muchas personas viven una farsa para dar el pego de cara a la sociedad.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Para ser justos, además del matrimonio en si, el sexo incluso con un pibón y buena quimica se convierte en algo rutinario siempre. Da igual que tu pareja sea una leona y sea una modelo de lencería.
> 
> La pareja con mas tiempo que estuve, teniendo una buena edad yo, ella siendo mas joven (o sea los dos en nuestro pico de ganas de folletear), buena relación entre los dos y teniendo buena complicidad y variedad , al final llegaba un punto que era aburrido tener sexo mas de una o dos veces a la semana.
> Eso sin hijos, en plenitud fisica y con ganas de guerra.
> ...



Adonai dio el pene al hombre y la vagina a la mujer para... traer hijos al mundo.

Punto.


Lo demas son cosas de goyimada. Y cuando digo lo demas me refiero al follar por follar. Usted mismo lo esta diciendo: los dos con ganas de guerra, atractivos... y que? al final teniendolo todo para follar todos los dias... acababan aburridos y apenas lo hacian. 

Lo ven?


----------



## Jevitronka (19 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> *Como dice mi rabino de cabecera:*
> 
> 
> BUENO VS COMODO
> ...



Es este?









De rabino ultraortodoxo a mujer transgénero: "Rezaba a Dios para que me convirtiera en una niña" - BBC News Mundo


“Convertirse en Eva: mi camino de rabino ultraortodoxo a mujer transgénero”, es el título de la autobiografía de Abby Stein, que cuenta cómo fue salir de su comunidad y cambiar de género.




www.bbc.com


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

*Una mujer como no tenga alrededor churumbeles acaba aburriendose y empezara a tomarle el pelo al betilla que tenga al lado. Los hijos aportan consistencia a las parejas.

Pero... los datos son los datos:

Los datos son muy clarificadores: si en 1975 las mujeres españolas tenían de media 2,8 hijos, en 2017 la media se situó en 1,3 hijos *


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Luego... follar por follar no sirve para nada que no sea para uno REAFIRMARSE EN SU CONDICION DE GOYIM, DE ANIMAL DE LABRANZA.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Y se de lo que hablo, conozco parejas que llevaban años juntas, los hijos no llegaban por problemas de fertilidad o por problemas de conciliacion familiar y de trabajos... con los años llegaban las separaciones. No falla.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Sin churumbeles, la mujer se aburre. Y cuando se aburre empezara a pensar en tonterias que erosionaran la relacion.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

El hombre no tanto... el hombre es mas pasota con el tema churumbeles. Cuando de noche se ponen a llorar... las mujeres acuden raudas y veloces a ver que le pasa al bebe y porque llora...

mientras que el hombre se lo toma con mas calma.


----------



## napp (19 Abr 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Para ser justos, además del matrimonio en si, el sexo incluso con un pibón y buena quimica se convierte en algo rutinario siempre. Da igual que tu pareja sea una leona y sea una modelo de lencería.
> 
> La pareja con mas tiempo que estuve, teniendo una buena edad yo, ella siendo mas joven (o sea los dos en nuestro pico de ganas de folletear), buena relación entre los dos y teniendo buena complicidad y variedad , al final llegaba un punto que era aburrido tener sexo mas de una o dos veces a la semana.
> Eso sin hijos, en plenitud fisica y con ganas de guerra.
> ...



La gran tragedia de la vida es que te aburres y cansas hasta de la persona de tus sueños y ella de ti y vives en un permanente estrés mental y emocional en todos los sentidos ocultando lo que piensas, lo que haces y lo que querrías hacer.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

napp dijo:


> La gran tragedia de la vida es que te aburres y cansas hasta de la persona de tus sueños y ella de ti y vives en un permanente estrés mental y emocional en todos los sentidos ocultando lo que piensas, lo que haces y lo que querrías hacer.



Y eso pasa porque la gente no tiene emuna. Por eso pasan esas cosas.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

*Sin emuna, la vida es un infierno (de relativismos morales)


ADONAI ES 1. NO HAY MAS NADA FUERA DE EL. NADA.*


----------



## revisa esos digitos (19 Abr 2021)

Los hombres en 2021 nunca han de casarse. Si eres hombre soltero en 2021 tienes la suerte de disfrutar de la absoluta libertad de no tener que alimentar a una tipa y su larva.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

revisa esos digitos dijo:


> Los hombres en 2021 nunca han de casarse. Si eres hombre soltero en 2021 tienes la suerte de disfrutar de la absoluta libertad de no tener que alimentar a una tipa y su larva.



Y las pensiones? oh, wait!


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

En fin, podemos resumir la conclusion logica del hilo en una frase:

Como en españa la gente no eche talento, a españa le quedan ... 2 telediarios. Quizas 1.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Talento, definicion:

Capacidad para modelar el comportamiento armonico de algo o de alguien. El talento depende directamente de la emuna.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

*Luego... sin emuna no es posible tener talento... y por tanto no es posible modelar nada. Y luego vienen los lloros... los aymadremias y los gensantas.*


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Ejemplo:

"gensanta, la de cuarentonas que se estan quedando solas y sin hijos!"


De aquellos polvos, estos lodos.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

En el futuro sera algo asi:

"gensanta! la de _*veinteañeras*_ que se estan pegando contra el muro!"


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Y dentro de decadas seria algo asi:

"gensanta! la de quinceañeras que se estan dando de bruces contra el muro!"


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (19 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> Ejemplo:
> 
> "gensanta, la de cuarentonas que se estan quedando solas y sin hijos!"
> 
> ...



De eso no te preocupes, mejor preocúpate de cómo tuvo un hijo la Virgen Santa que aludes si no la tocó el marido, ¿Quizás fuera porque la abdujeron como a Scully y por eso después el hijo tenía poderes especiales?


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Y ya yendonos a años y años vista seria algo asi:

"gensanta! la de gente que vive conectada a una maquina!"


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Para evitar los GENSANTAS y los AYMADREMIAS yo propongo MAS EMUNA, mas fe auntentica en adonai.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

O emuna o el infierno, elijan ustedes:


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Al final matrix clava lo que esta por venir.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Lo clava, o esto cambia o las personas dentro de muchos años acabaran todas conectadas a una maquina... siendo esclavas de la logica.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Yo no lo vere... mis hijos quizas lo vean pero lo que es seguro es que mis nietos lo veran: todos conectados a una maquina.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Por que? porque la gente no tiene emuna. Por eso.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Cada uno va a lo suyo y si te he visto, no me acuerdo.


Perfecto! puess.... MATRIX IS COMMING!


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

tic tac... tic tac... tic tac...


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Por lo pronto ya tenemos al bueno de GATES hablando de que en el futuro quizas cada persona tenga que llevar un chip:








tic tac... tic tac... tic tac...


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

El hombre (gates) no es malo, no... solo hace una propuesta (lo del chip) en funcion de lo que ve en sus numerosos viajes...

Eso no lo convierte en malo.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

*Y que ve el señor gates en sus numerosos viajes para hacer tal propuesta?

GOYIMADA POR DOQUIER.*


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Esa goyimada lo mismo la ve en el hotel Ritz de madrid... que en las 3000 viviendas de sevilla.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

O hay alguien en este foro que piense que la goyimada del ritz de madrid es mejor, de mas calidad que la de las 3000 de sevilla?


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Es goyimada, no? que mas dara si tiene o no tiene corbata y si tiene o no tiene estudios... HUNIBERCITARIOS.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Tu si a un gato le pones un traje de seda, deja de ser un gato?


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Imaginemos que alimentamos al gato con un alimento de mas calidad... si hicieramos eso, dejaria de ser un gato?

Se transformaria en un supergato?


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

*Al no haber emuna en cantidades suficientes, cada uno va mirando por lo suyo...*

Mientras yo viva a cuerpo rey, no me importa que el projimo sufra...


Ese estilo de vida lleva inexorablemente a MATRIX.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Recordemos una de sus escenas si me lo permiten:


----------



## qbit (19 Abr 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Le copio esta joya al florero @El centinela:
> 
> ModernaDePueblo en Instagram: “¿Os habéis sentido en alguna ocasión el "comodín de la soltera"? #coñodrama”
> 
> BROOOTALLLLL



"No me voy a conformar con los descartes que otras no han querido"

Un hombre sería el descarte que otras no han querido si nunca hubiera tenido pareja queriendo tenerla. Esto no es el caso. ¿O acaso no son ellas según esa estupidez de idea también descartes de otros?

El caso habitual es que hay gente que está sin pareja por diversos motivos que no afectan a su valor. De hecho, se puede estar sin pareja por "valer" poco, o por valer mucho. Por ejemplo, es sabido que los genios no encajan mentalmente con la gente "normal", y no encajar no les hace peores sino mejores.


----------



## qbit (19 Abr 2021)

El Hombre Sin Nombre dijo:


> Esto debería de estar siempre en prima magina, amigos foreros, no perdáis las buenas costumbres.
> 
> *"No hay hombres" o su versión extendida "No hay hombres de verdad" es el nuevo mantra de la mujer del mundo occidental.
> 
> ...



Este mensaje es demasiado vulgar para darlo a conocer en un sitio "mainstream". Con un mejor lenguaje se expresaría lo mismo con más elegancia generando menos rechazo... porque es un mensaje que hay que enviar a ellas y que lo lean enterito no dejándolo por la cuarta parte.


----------



## qbit (19 Abr 2021)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Los hombres decentes no salen con tipas como Moderna de Pueblo y sus seguidoras
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo también sospecho de algunas así. Es que las españolas son las que menos iniciativa tienen. Las del resto de Europa se han tomado en serio el feminismo y no sólo para lo que las interesa, y las sudamericanas son más tradicionales pero también tienen iniciativa. Las españolas tienen lo peor del tradicionalismo y lo peor del feminismo.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (19 Abr 2021)

euriborfree dijo:


> Tu hablas del lado positivo, el lado negativo sera una baja tasa de natalidad y a largo plazo la desaparicion de nuestra cultura que le pese a quien le pese es la mas avanzada en el planeta.
> 
> Las mayores tasas de reproduccion las tienen los pueblos menos avanzados, con culturas patriarcales y que tienen a la mujer subyugada a un papel de reproductora y ama de casa con lo que al final se producira el triunfo de aquello contra lo que se lucha, una contradiccion en si misma



Nadie lo niega y es una pena, pero tambien me da en la nariz que muchas de esas protocharos las mas feminazis sobre todo, enn otra epoca hubieran sido la hija solterona o la que se metia para monja.

No obstante ha sido todo culpa de la ingenieria social, de cuando tenia 18-20 años a ahora menudo cambio sobre todo en las grandes ciudades (a peor claro). Donde mas se ha notado en barrios de clase obrera, los barrios bien hay mas parejas estables y es lo que tiene la estabilidad-dinero y mentalidades mas conservadoras (bueno luego estan los progres pijos emparejados o con hijos pero esos son para darles de comer aparte viven a costa de todos nosotros asi cualquiera).

Y no todo es que una sea guapa, es que he tenido que huir de mas de 1 progre o fiestera porque es incompatible con lo que dicta la logica, que se tendra que ir con un progre o fiestero hasta la medula.



Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Yo estoy soltero con 35 años. Que donde estoy se preguntarán? Pues liandome con tías de 20-25 años, no me voy a ir con una biega de ni edad, cojones



Pilla alguna que merezca la pena, haces bien pero la que merezca la pena ya sabes.

Tengo excompis que cuando han pillado buenos curros se han pillado asi jovencitas ya por banda en condiciones y ya no las sueltan como es obvio.




ray merryman dijo:


> Realmente todos esos mensajes no son representativos de la realidad,al igual que este foro.
> Es decir usted entra en el foro y solo ve Apocalipsis,miseria,será en octubre y glaciacion,pero luego sale a la calle y todo es diferente.
> No digo que no hayan tías así,pero conozco muchisimas que no son ni de lejos como se describen en el foro incluso comparándolas con estas historias son mujeres de los pies a la cabeza.
> La vida real no es burbuja,tenga esperanza!!!!!
> Aquí solo es para echarnos unas risas.



Pues estadisticamente el divorcio esta por las nubes , sobre todo de las milfs que ves por ahi, de edades de 35-50 es algo normal.

Y no es estadistica, sales apie de calle y conoces bastantes divorciados eh y esas aun no habian sido educadas en la mierda progre feminazi de ahora en su juventud, se lo curraban mas y la oferta demanda estaba mas equilibrada.

Que hay gente en plan bien pues ok, pero ha habido 1 puta crisis de 2 pares de cojones y esta nueva y unos cambios sociales de 3 pares de cojones.

Tambien tengo ya unos cuantos colegas y conocidos que han acabado con extranjeras asi que será por algo.

Veremos como salimos de la crisis covidiana, la gente que se cree el discurso oficialista es claramente peligrosa para tenerla cerca, vamos a ir a peo si la gente no se une por la libertad y por volver a lo que haciamos o como viviamos en los 90s.



Eremita dijo:


> Hay que empezar a importar mujeres vietnamitas a saco. Nuestras nacionales que se queden a los africanos.



Y del este de europa tambien, lo de los africanos deberia ser al reves, hay que echarles via no dar una puta paguita y las españolas si quieren que se vayan a esos paises.

Te quitas votantas de la ultraizquierda que ha reventado España y tios peligrosos. Es un win win de libro.




sikBCN dijo:


> Una tía de treinta y tantos es buen partido solo si
> 
> 
> 1.NO TIENE HIJOS,
> ...



Escena en un lugar donde comi con unos amigos.

Habia varias parejas y no estaban mal, casi todas mas jovenes.

Pues bien, habia un pavo que tendria no se si 30 o 27 , ni idea o 32, con un pedazo pivon de 35-38 con el puto vientre plano enseñandolo y bien vestida, parecia una modelo y que no necesitaba de nadie economicamente.

Esas excepciones a la regla vamos, lo que pasa que tiene que ir rapido como quieras familia.





Joaquim dijo:


> A mi que me cuentas, yo sé lo que es pasar de los 35 y disfrutar con mujeres de bandera, con auténticos bombones de 20 a 25, la edad mágica de las mujeres, al dente!!



Con el puto covid-plandemia no se ni como lograis hacer vida social xDDDDDD, yo salgo menos que cuando estudiaba mucho.

Luego para hacer deporte me parece rebajarme las clases esas que hacen de grupo, cuando tengo mi training propio.

Pero no te niego que hablando con algunas joder las de esas edades puedes hablar, con las de otras dificilmente.

Y la luna no te jode.

No hubo una supercrisis, no hay gente estudiando hasta los 30, estamos viviendo en un pais rico que apenas tiene paro y sueldos dignos claro.

Si apenas fomentan curros para hombres, milagros no hay.

Y por poder puedes ganar 1200-1500 o incluso 2000 matandote a currar como un negro si te la pela donde te manden, claro o haciendo otra cosa que ni te va ni te viene (bueno llegar a 1500-2000 es jodido de normal eh).

Demasiado es no estar en el puto paro pasados los 30 o antes de los 30, que es lo mas tipico en este pais. Milagro es hasta poder cotizar y lograr ahorrar algo al año aunque te toque de casapapi o como cojones sea.


----------



## Clin Isbu (19 Abr 2021)

Charos chareando


----------



## BeninExpress (19 Abr 2021)

A ver, aviso que va tochaco..

La mujer española menor de 45 años ha vivido desde siempre en una burbuja de endiosamiento brutal. En cuanto nacen se les repite hasta la saciedad lo especiales y princesitas que son. Por el mero hecho de tener un chumino entre las piernas ellas de base merecen más que nosotros. Como me he criado en una familia donde las únicas mujeres han sido mi madre, mi abuela paterna, y una tía, lo achaco a que seguramente en sus hogares todas estas "modernas de pueblo" han crecido en un entorno familiar en el que cada vez que se emparejaban su entorno cercano no pararían de repetirles "no hagas como yo y te cases tan joven", "vive la vida que ya habrá tiempo para el amor", "tú vales más que él", y cosas así.. Como digo, pese a haber vivido rodeado de tíos me juego el huevo izquierdo a que las mujeres de mi generación recibieron constantes mensajes como éstos, mensajes que a mí por supuesto nunca me dijeron pues a los tíos no se nos trata de comer el coco con palabras huecas pues desde que el mundo es mundo estamos aquí para remar, conseguir una pareja, formar una familia y cuidar de ella.

¿Por qué pienso esto? Hombre.. buen trabajo, educado, deportista, no fumador, simpático.. pero sin embargo.. para la bigotuda patria yo no era lo suficientemente.. vete a saber qué.. para lanzarse definitivamente y formar una familia. Desde que he tenido uso de razón he visto cómo multitud de novias rompían conmigo de la misma manera: "_ojalá nos hubiéramos conocido más adelante_".

¿Más adelante? ¿Más adelante de qué? ¿Cuando tengamos canas? ¿Cuando te cuelguen las tetas? ¿Cuando hayas visitado todos los países del mundo en plan mochilera? ¿Cuando te hayas hinchado de catar pollas?

Esa obsesión, casi enfermiza diría yo, por no emparejarse porque son demasiado 'jóvenes' pues.. joder cuando tienes de 15 a 21/22 años pues vale.. lo entiendo, de hecho les estoy tremendamente agradecido por no haberse encoñado conmigo porque ahora, echando la vista para atrás, no me ha ido mal sin ninguna de ellas a mi lado, pero.. a partir de terminada la carrera universitaria, después de empezar a currar, al ir escalando puestos en esta puta sociedad.. joder, que siguiera encontrando chicas válidas y que ellas fueran las que cortaran la relación porque "_ahora no es el momento, ojalá nos hubiéramos conocido dentro de unos años.._" es para preguntarse qué cojones les pasa por la cabeza a la mayoría de mujeres de este país.

En fin. Que tengáis un buen comienzo de semana.


----------



## BeninExpress (19 Abr 2021)

Por eso digo que más que lo del carrusel de pollas, que sí, que habrá de las que se han hinchado de tal manera que ríete tú de Maria Lapiedra, el verdadero problema está en la comedura de coco que han recibido todas desde pequeñitas con no emparejarse demasiado "pronto".

Porque la mayoría de bigotudas que actualmente están con el Whiskas en una mano y el Satisfyer en la otra, tampoco os vayáis a creer que han mamado muuuuchas pollas, simplemente están solteras porque a los dos o tres tíos válidos con los que estuvo desde los veintipocos a los treinta y pocos, acabó dándoles puerta porque.. pensaba que se estaba perdiendo algo que era la rehostia y claro, como solo se vive una vez.

Luego viene el tortazo contra el muro y recuperar a aquél chico que.. "oyes.. lo mismo no estaba tan mal", ya es metafísicamente imposible, bien porque ya está pillado por alguna espabilada o porque ese tierno mozo se ha convertido con el paso de los años en un burbujo resabiado que ha llegado a la sabia conclusión de "para lo que me queda en el convento, me cago dentro".


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Llama la atención lo que ha dicho el forero:

Donde más se está notando el fenómeno descrito en este hilo es en zonas obreras urbanas.


Es decir, zonas obreras de urbes.


Ahí es directamente un erial.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Esas zonas son muy amplias. Gran parte de las urbes son obreras. La desigualdad es tremenda.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

*que bien que nunca abandone el pueblo....*


----------



## ciudadlibre (19 Abr 2021)

con 50 tacos sufren mas ellas que ellos, a ellas se les potencia el furor uterino, a ellos se les llega la pitopausia


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Básicamente tanto la desigualdad como la cantidad de moronegrada en un determinado núcleo urbano son indicadores relacionados con las probabilidades de encontrar... "Mujeres descartadas"


----------



## Joaquim (19 Abr 2021)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> *Nadie lo niega y es una pena, pero tambien me da en la nariz que muchas de esas protocharos las mas feminazis sobre todo, enn otra epoca hubieran sido la hija solterona o la que se metia para monja.*
> 
> No obstante ha sido todo culpa de la ingenieria social, de cuando tenia 18-20 años a ahora menudo cambio sobre todo en las grandes ciudades (a peor claro). Donde mas se ha notado en barrios de clase obrera, los barrios bien hay mas parejas estables y es lo que tiene la estabilidad-dinero y mentalidades mas conservadoras (bueno luego estan los progres pijos emparejados o con hijos pero esos son para darles de comer aparte viven a costa de todos nosotros asi cualquiera).
> 
> ...





F.Alonso21 dijo:


> *Nadie lo niega y es una pena, pero tambien me da en la nariz que muchas de esas protocharos las mas feminazis sobre todo, enn otra epoca hubieran sido la hija solterona o la que se metia para monja.*



Efectivamente, son las Charos de siempre, siempre Autoritarias, siempre Totalitarias, siempre Liberticidas y siempre pegadas al Poder Contemporáneo, para joderles la vida a los demás.


----------



## Joaquim (19 Abr 2021)

napp dijo:


> La vida es una mentira. El 99% de mis familiares y amigos se han casado con gente que no les gustaba.
> 
> Resulta que soy de esas personas a las que la gente cuenta sus inquietudes y se me abren ellos solos buscando mi opinión, y todos me han contado que pasaban de sus parejas o directamente he visto cómo les ponían cuernos, pero que no estaban mal y no querían quedarse solos.
> 
> La gente solo se enamora de los guapos. Y las guapas solo de los guapos ricos muy situados. O ni eso. Todo lo demás es una mentira y engaño diario.



La vida no es una mentira, la mentira es la majadería esa del "amor romántico", y las expectativas irreales e irracionales que crea, una enfermedad psicológica social que nos ha llevado al desastre.


----------



## Expat (19 Abr 2021)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Por eso digo que más que lo del carrusel de pollas, que sí, que habrá de las que se han hinchado de tal manera que ríete tú de Maria Lapiedra, el verdadero problema está en la comedura de coco que han recibido todas desde pequeñitas con no emparejarse demasiado "pronto".



Seguro que esos padres "modernos" que educaron a sus hijas (y también a sus hijos, no nos olvidemos) para que no se emparejaran pronto porque "hay que vivir la vida antes", "tú no hagas como nosotros que nos comprometimos muy jóvenes y por eso no pudimos disfrutar de tener otras parejas", etc ahora se arrepienten al verse ancianos, solos y sin nietos. Mientras, su vecino Mohammed siempre tiene compañía: sus 7 hijos ya adultos están todos casados (ninguno se ha divorciado) y le han dado cerca de 30 nietos.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

"no te cases tan pronto... Que nosotros nos casamos demasiado pronto"


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Entre el "no te cases tan pronto"... Y el "estudia una carrera para ser alguien en la vida" tenemos legiones de mujeres de más de 40, infértiles, sin hijos... Y sin expectativas de tener pareja estable


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Que bien, eh?


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Esas mujeres resabiadas a quién van a votar ?

A partidos feminazis.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Y como el "no te cases tan pronto" y el "estudia una carrera para ser alguien en la vida" siguen de actualidad... El granero de votos de partidos feminazis no solo no va a bajar... Sino que quizás aumente


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Y estos especímenes:







Seguirán viviendo de la teta del bobierno.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Que bien, eh?

Que futuro más chulo nos está quedando...


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Luego por tanto, el tema de las "mujeres descartadas" es un tema a tratar


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Pero es un tema a tratar partiendo de la base de que este fenómeno es simple y llanamente porque ASI DIOS QUIERE.


Luego por tanto es para bien


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Nada, absolutamente nada ocurre sin antes tener el visto bueno de adonai.

Recuerdenlo bien: NADA


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Inculcar a mis retoños la fe auténtica en el padre amoroso y celestial es una de mis responsabilidades como padre:


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

No podemos eludir nuestra responsabilidad y más vale que cada día nos levantemos de la cama con ánimo de buscar un poco a adonai antes que SEA EL EL QUE NOS BUSQUE A NOSOTROS.


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Abr 2021)

En realidad, nada sucede contra la voluntad de Undevel.

Sea como sea, cuando llegue el momento... una de las sennales será la conversión de los habis, escrito está



adonaies1 dijo:


> Nada, absolutamente nada ocurre sin antes tener el visto bueno de adonai.
> 
> Recuerdenlo bien: NADA


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Porque cuando nos busque no va a ser para darnos una palmadita en la espalda y si un toque de atención.


----------



## Autómata (19 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> Entre el "no te cases tan pronto"... Y el "estudia una carrera para ser alguien en la vida" tenemos legiones de mujeres de más de 40, infértiles, sin hijos... Y sin expectativas de tener pareja estable



Y lo que es peor, en muchos casos ni siquiera trabajo estable.


----------



## Culozilla (19 Abr 2021)

Pedazo de multipage.

Me sorprende el desprecio que gastan cuando hablan de "la remesa de divorciados", "las sobras que nadie quiere". Luego dicen que los hombres somos unos tal y unos cual, pero ellas tratan a las personas como simples objetos con o sin valor.

Al final, todo esto del divorcio y tal no ha sido lo que muchos pensaron en su momento. Se las prometían muy felices, pero la realidad es que a día de hoy, el que es divorciado/a, es poco menos que un apestado/a. 

Seamos sinceros, quién de vosotros va a querer como pareja estable a una divorciada? De buenas a primeras os va a echar para atrás y os van a saltar todas las alarmas: "si está divorciada por algo será". Como follaamiga y poco más.

Al parecer a ellas les pasa lo mismo. El problema es que , *a diferencia de los hombres*, muchas de esas solteras de 30 o más, aún creen en el cuento del príncipe azul. Pero parece que no se deben de haber leído el cuento entero, porque el príncipe termina siempre con la princesa, no con la bruja. 

Y, chavales, es muy fácil distinguir entre ambas figuras, *porque todas las brujas están arrugadas y tienen gatos.*


El drama aparece cuando, con el tiempo, ALGUNAS empiezan a entender que hace muchos años que dejaron de ser lo primero y que hace unos cuantos años que se convirtieron en lo segundo. Es entonces cuando el resentimiento es más notorio y evidente. El sueño de formar la familia y los hijos desaparecer o bien, tendrán que formarla con algún apestoso trasgo que forma parte de su séquito. Y esto es duro cuando eres una bruja con mentalidad de princesa.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Autómata dijo:


> Y lo que es peor, en muchos casos ni siquiera trabajo estable.



Exacto, se sienten engañadas.

De ahí que no deba de sorprender a nadie la existencia del feminazismo.

Si al menos tuvieran un trabajo estable... Pero en muchos casos ni eso.


----------



## Autómata (19 Abr 2021)

La verdad es que sí te vuelves a conectar a redes sociales de ligoteo después de una larga temporada inactivo te siguen apareciendo las mismas mujeres online, cada vez más derroidas.

Antes, a veces te encontrabas en redes chicas que acababan de salir de una relación larga, o de aprobar una oposición y que no habían tenido tiempo de quedar con chicos. Mirlos blancos que te preguntabas que hacían ahí y que tardaban *2 días* en cerrar el perfil. Se fijaban en un buen chico que les atrajera y le daban una oportunidad...... y normalmente les salía bien, al hablar con ellas te dabas cuenta de la diferencia con las demás.

No digo que no se de un caso similar con los hombres, cuento mi experiencia que es el tema del hilo. Las relaciones hombre-mujer se han desnaturalizado y llenado de toxicidad, es así.


----------



## François (19 Abr 2021)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Los hombres buenos se van con mujeres buenas , el problema es cuando uno se considera bueno y es un cabron con derechos a privilegios y cuando llega el día y le dan la patada porque no lo aguantan mas , llora porque al probecin no le han tratado como se debe



Estás describiendo perfectamente a Play_91


----------



## François (19 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> Todo ocurre por algo. Nada ocurre porque si. Y detras de todo esta adonai. Asi de simple.



No sé quien es adonai pero te vas al ignore por pedazo pesado que estás cagando posts en el hilo como si no hubiera mañana.


----------



## kavo (19 Abr 2021)

bice dijo:


> Qué gran post. Esto es verdad, y es parte del gran problema que tenemos hoy las mujeres con respecto a los hombres. El problema empieza por ellos y sí, termina por nosotras que también tenemos nuestra culpa; pero es cierto que la situación de los hombres es tan mala que les incapacita para poder formar familias; pero ya no sólo a un nivel material, como comentas, sino también a un nivel mental. Al igual que las mujeres son sistemáticamente esterilizadas mentalmente, los hombres igual. El rápido acceso a la pornografía tiene un gran papel en todo esto, hace que sus cerebros estén ocupados en la obtención de ese placer inmediato y les distrae de los que deberían ser sus verdaderos objetivos en la vida, que son tener un patrimonio y formar una familia.
> 
> Esta claro que no se lo quieren poner fácil a un nivel material, alargando los estudios, dificultando el acceso a la vivienda, pero bajo mi punto de vista, el mayor problema es espiritual y mental, y hasta que no consigamos percibir esto e intentar que las futuras generaciones se enderecen, el futuro pinta muy oscuro para todos.



Así es.

Ellos placer rápido con el porno, Ellas placer rápido con likes de instagram.


----------



## la_trotona (19 Abr 2021)

BeninExpress dijo:


> A ver, aviso que va tochaco..
> 
> La mujer española menor de 45 años ha vivido desde siempre en una burbuja de endiosamiento brutal. En cuanto nacen se les repite hasta la saciedad lo especiales y princesitas que son. Por el mero hecho de tener un chumino entre las piernas ellas de base merecen más que nosotros. Como me he criado en una familia donde las únicas mujeres han sido mi madre, mi abuela paterna, y una tía, lo achaco a que seguramente en sus hogares todas estas "modernas de pueblo" han crecido en un entorno familiar en el que cada vez que se emparejaban su entorno cercano no pararían de repetirles "no hagas como yo y te cases tan joven", "vive la vida que ya habrá tiempo para el amor", "tú vales más que él", y cosas así.. Como digo, pese a haber vivido rodeado de tíos me juego el huevo izquierdo a que las mujeres de mi generación recibieron constantes mensajes como éstos, mensajes que a mí por supuesto nunca me dijeron pues a los tíos no se nos trata de comer el coco con palabras huecas pues desde que el mundo es mundo estamos aquí para remar, conseguir una pareja, formar una familia y cuidar de ella.
> 
> ...



Solución, ahora que será el momento para ellas, buscarte una del este algo más joven y a vivir.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

kavo dijo:


> Así es.
> 
> Ellos placer rápido con el porno, Ellas placer rápido con likes de instagram.



Pero no es lo mismo.

El porno es un consumo que el hombre hace por decision propia mientras que el numero de likes de instagram que reciba la susodicha va a depender de muchos factores.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

La realidad es que un numero indeterminado de princesas meacolonias tienen por delante una serie de retos en relacion a la singladura de sus vidas.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

asi dios lo ha querido




es para bien




hay un mensaje detras de eso (como no puede ser de otra forma)


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

_ASI ADONAI QUIERE... ES PARA BIEN... HAY UN MENSAJE EN CADA INSTANTE DE LA VIDA_


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

ASI DIOS QUIERE: ESTE FUTURO DE LA SOCIEDAD INDUSTRIAL

ES PARA BIEN: NO PUEDE HABER NADA MALO EN DICHO FUTURO.

HAY UN MENSAJE EN CADA INSTANTE DE LA VIDA: CORRESPONDE A CADA PERSONA INTENTAR AVERIGUAR QUE LE ESTA QUERIENDO DECIR SU PADRE AMOROSO Y CELESTIAL... EN CADA MOMENTO, EN CADA INSTANTE DE SU VIDA.






DE NADA.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

*COMO ITI EN ELECTRONICA INDUSTRIAL COMO NO IBA YO A FIRMAR DICHO FUTURO? LO FIRMO CON LOS OJOS CERRADOS.*


_*SOCIEDAD INDUSTRIAL*_



*INDUSTRIAL*


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

El desarrollo tecnologico y de la sociedad industrial (la industria de genaro por ejemplo) va tan rapido que apenas queda tiempo para elaborar _UN AGRADABLE ENCAJE FILOSOFICO _que hiciese mas llevadero todo esto.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Ante la situacion de no poder elaborar con tranquilidad dicho encaje... que nos queda? pues la emuna.

La fe autentica en que ADONAI ES 1.


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Abr 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ídem Como he dicho muchas veces después de una semidecepción con 30 años con una compañera de trabajo que no era nada del otro mundo pero se dejó llevar por sus "hamijas" (sigue sola y amargada y de eso hace 15 años), en el tema mujeres ya me encerré del todo, con un lapsus de una chiquilla que me volvió loco pero que acabó como acaba todo con la mujer actual, y no lo hecho de menos. Hago lo que me da la gana cuando me da la gana y solo de vez en cuando me viene algún pequeño bajón de si no estaría mejor con alguna, y entonces me acuerdo de lo que es la mujer española, las leyes de este país, y las tonterías que tienen todas en la cabeza, y se me va la tontería.



Las "amigas" son el archienemigo de todo novio, básicamente porque las mujeres son malas y envidiosas, y si ven a una "amiga" ilusionada y feliz les da envidia y tratan de joderle la relación "abriendole los ojos", con la finalidad de que este amargada como ellas o simplemente joderla por su estúpida competitividad...

Yo estoy curado de espanto, de mi hasta se han inventado cosas varias veces... desde que tenía novia en otro pueblo, hasta que era un mentiroso y no tenia un título universitario ( estaba en mi casa y lo había visto pero hay que ser hijas de puta), que tenía perfil de maltratador... en varias relaciones se han inventado de todo y han usado todo tipo vde argucias...


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (19 Abr 2021)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Pero si vosotros hacéis exactamente lo mismo , la diferencia que os creáis con derecho a hacerlo , que me estáis diciendo que con 20 años buscáis novia para casaros ? Jajajaja



Mi rabo ha funcionado perfectamente a los 42 a esa edad la mayoría de las tías tienen enormes en problemas de fertilidad...


----------



## adonaies1 (19 Abr 2021)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Mi rabo ha funcionado perfectamente a los 42 a esa edad la mayoría de las tías tienen enormes en problemas de fertilidad...



DOY FE.

con 40 cumplo perfectamente con mi mujer pero conozco mujeres (como mi cuñada) que tienen problemas de fertilidad a esa edad.


----------



## BeninExpress (20 Abr 2021)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Las "amigas" son el archienemigo de todo novio, básicamente porque las mujeres son malas y envidiosas, y si ven a una "amiga" ilusionada y feliz les da envidia y tratan de joderle la relación "abriendole los ojos", con la finalidad de que este amargada como ellas o simplemente joderla por su estúpida competitividad...
> 
> Yo estoy curado de espanto, de mi hasta se han inventado cosas varias veces... desde que tenía novia en otro pueblo, hasta que era un mentiroso y no tenia un título universitario ( estaba en mi casa y lo había visto pero hay que ser hijas de puta), que tenía perfil de maltratador... en varias relaciones se han inventado de todo y han usado todo tipo vde argucias...



Lo de los grupitos de "amigas" de las hispanistaníes daría para hilo propio.

Difícil encontrar en este país una sola titi a la que las "amigas" no le hayan comido la cabeza para que deje a tal o cual novio..

Por ejemplo eso con una polaca, una lituana, húngara o una ucraniana no pasa pues a la primera frase en la que rajan delante de ella sobre su novio le parten una botella en la cabeza y sanseacabó. No es que sean mejores o peores, simplemente son así.. bromitas las justas.

Pero claro, aquí es otro rollo. La cultura del jijijeo está muy extendida y nosotros, los españoles, somos muy de soltar puyitas en plan coña.

"Ayyy tíiiia no te enfades, si lo de que tu Luismi é un pishafloa e de bromi".


----------



## lasnubes07 (20 Abr 2021)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Mi rabo ha funcionado perfectamente a los 42 a esa edad la mayoría de las tías tienen enormes en problemas de fertilidad...



Funcionar puede , pero cumplir sus funciones mmmm abra que verlo , que la calidad del semen también baja con los años


----------



## Hamazo (20 Abr 2021)

Para mí es imposible a fecha de hoy tener una relación seria. Y mira que me salen tías y mucho más jóvenes. Desde siempre he tenido suerte en lo que respecta a tías interesadas en mi. Siempre he tenido alguna conocida o cercana interesada en mi. No obstante esto no quiere decir que haya tenido suerte en esas relaciones.

La mayoría de mis relaciones desde muy jovencillo fue lo típico, rollete de unos días, filtreo que quedaba en roce de tetas , culo, hasta que folle sobre esa época antes de los 20.

A partir de aquí el infierno. A pesar de salir como he dicho en su mayoría con tías de rollete , o follamigas. -Que en aquella época no se le denominaba así- . Todas como una puta cabra macho. Las tías más zumbadas eran las que en su mayoría se me acercaban, e incluso llegue a tener un problema personal al preguntarme constantemente si era yo, el que tenía algo que atraía o terminaba jodiendo las relaciones, hasta que comencé a darme cuenta que todos mis conocidos o en su mayoría tenían la misma percepción de las tías. Y en lo personal tras dos rolletes con extranjeras , me comenzó a llegar el pensamiento de que mujeres de a fuera, no piensan igual a las de aquí. Las relaciones fueron muy positivas . Los rolletes cortos o folloamigueos que tenía con chicas que venían a mi zona ( Conil, Gibraltar, tarifa) de vacaciones o por cualquier cosa eran muy productivas, incluso tengo algunas en wassap a fecha de hoy.

A mis 25 años tuve un combo hasta los 30 que fueron dos novias formales, que no se las deseo absolutamente a nadie, y que de una de ellas incluso conté algunas anécdotas pues a fecha de hoy me busca de vez en cuando. Cada relación duro aproximadamente año y medio, se alargó hasta sumadas ambas prácticamente hasta que tuve 29 años, después estuve de folleteos con otra muchacha hasta mis 30.

Llegado a este punto decidí definitivamente centrarme por completo en mi mismo , en mi trabajo, más estudios , entrenamiento y hobbies.

Ahora tengo 36 y os aseguro que el dicho que hay en el foro, " cuanto más conocéis a las mujeres menos la queréis al lado" es una de las mayores verdades que hay.

En serio, me es imposible a fecha de hoy el ni tan siquiera tener iniciativa para formar una pareja, mi mayor problema es la desmotivación debido en buena parte a experiencias pasadas, pero principalmente a lo surrealista que llegan a ser haciendo test, poniéndote a pruebas todo el día, compromisos con familiares , o de tener que ir a un sitio u otro día si, día también. Pegas por todo, y el remate el por culo, quejas, problemas en los que respecta al folleteo.

Por mí estás tías ya pueden parecerse a quienes quieran, que no las tocaría ni con un palo. Lo único que me faltaba eran tías que a esta edad me vinieran con las prisas de familias con la
que está cayendo día si día también en lo que respecta a desplumar a un tío. Porque coño lo quieren todo de la noche a la mañana, cuando la mayoría de tíos hayan pasado por experiencias chungas , mamones y demás a ver cómo lo convences de que se juegue a una carta lo poco que haya conseguido a nivel personal por el capricho de una.

Ni de coña. No les deseo nada malo, hay casos y casos. No todo el mundo llega soltero o soltera a esta edad por lo mismo. Pero yo en mi caso me ando con pies de plomo y el 100%100 de los tíos deberíais hacer lo mismo.

Mucho ojo.


----------



## Alcazar (20 Abr 2021)

Muchas dicen que no quieren ser madres, y yo pregunto, para que coño quieren pareja entonces? Si no quieres formar una familia, sigue en el carrusel saltando de polla en polla y tiro por que me toca.


----------



## Alcazar (20 Abr 2021)

Hamazo dijo:


> Para mí es imposible a fecha de hoy tener una relación seria. Y mira que me salen tías y mucho más jóvenes. Desde siempre he tenido suerte en lo que respecta a tías interesadas en mi. Siempre he tenido alguna conocida o cercana interesada en mi. No obstante esto no quiere decir que haya tenido suerte en esas relaciones.
> 
> La mayoría de mis relaciones desde muy jovencillo fue lo típico, rollete de unos días, filtreo que quedaba en roce de tetas , culo, hasta que folle sobre esa época antes de los 20.
> 
> ...



Están desquiciadas porque están programadas para ser madres y no lo son. Cuanto mas años, mas desquiciamiento.

Preñez a pelo y ya verás como se asientan.


----------



## sikBCN (20 Abr 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> Muchas dicen que no quieren ser madres, y yo pregunto, para que coño quieren pareja entonces? Si no quieres formar una familia, sigue en el carrusel saltando de polla en polla y tiro por que me toca.



Querran polla gratis y alguien que les invite jijijiji


----------



## sikBCN (20 Abr 2021)

Las tias del artículo NO VALEN NADA....no me extraña que estén solteras.


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Abr 2021)

Solo tenéis que ver lo que ponen en el perfil de cualquier aplicación de ligoteo para daros cuenta de que ESTÁN CHALADAS, NO MADURARON, todas quieren fiesta, viajes, deportes, salidas... pero de formar una familia, comprar una vivienda... NI PALABRA


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Expat (20 Abr 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Solo tenéis que ver lo que ponen en el perfil de cualquier aplicación de ligoteo para daros cuenta de que ESTÁN CHALADAS, NO MADURARON, todas quieren fiesta, viajes, deportes, salidas... pero de formar una familia, comprar una vivienda... NI PALABRA
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro



Alguna habrá que vaya en serio pero no lo pone en su perfil para no asustar a los posibles candidatos. Hay mucha inmadurez y falta de compromiso también entre los tíos. Es algo generalizado en nuestra sociedad, no solo cosa de mujeres.


----------



## Hamazo (20 Abr 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> Están desquiciadas porque están programadas para ser madres y no lo son. Cuanto mas años, mas desquiciamiento.
> 
> Preñez a pelo y ya verás como se asientan.



A mi cada vez me queda más claro que lo que comentas es sin lugar a dudas el motivo principal. Vamos es que cada vez, se hace más evidente o tal vez que muchos de nosotros a base de palos percibimos ciertos detalles.


----------



## Alcazar (20 Abr 2021)

Hamazo dijo:


> A mi cada vez me queda más claro que lo que comentas es sin lugar a dudas el motivo principal. Vamos es que cada vez, se hace más evidente o tal vez que muchos de nosotros a base de palos percibimos ciertos detalles.



Es que es así, biológicamente están diseñadas para ser madres, y si no lo son sus desajustes químicos y hormonales son cada vez mas evidentes. El NOM les dice "no, ser madre es un atraso los tiempos de tu abuela, tu función en la vida es mantener la sociedad de consumo", pero la naturaleza es la naturaleza, y no se la salta un torero.


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Abr 2021)

Expat dijo:


> Alguna habrá que vaya en serio pero no lo pone en su perfil para no asustar a los posibles candidatos. Hay mucha inmadurez y falta de compromiso también entre los tíos. Es algo generalizado en nuestra sociedad, no solo cosa de mujeres.



Yo soy mayorcete, busco tías de 45-55 años y todas se visten como si tuviesen 20, quieren fiesta, viajes, deportes de riesgo, esquiar... Y MUCHAS VIVEN AÚN CON SUS PADRES, PISOS COMPARTIDOS... Pero lo más fuerte es que algunas con esa edad AÚN QUIEREN TENER HIJOS, no maduraron, se quedaron en la adolescencia, no tienen responsabilidad ninguna y siendo UNAS MUERTAS DE HAMBRE aún piensan que encontrarán un Príncipe, parece que se olvidan que el único que teníamos se lo llevó Leticia.

Es que solo con lo de los viajes es para salir corriendo, todas quieren viajes EXÓTICOS cuando no tienen ni para comer 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kavo (20 Abr 2021)

Se me ocurren un par de preguntas. Creo q antes el matrimonio era una institución que presentaba beneficios para ambas partes. 

Pregunta 1:
¿Qué beneficio hay en casarse hoy para un hombre y para una mujer?

Pregunta 2:
¿Por que siempre han sido y siguen siendo las mujeres hoy las que insisten en casarse?

Pregunta 3:
¿Por que mejor nos olvidamos del matrimonio?

Pregunta $:
¿Por que no acabamos de entender q manifestando falsedades NUNCA vamos a resolver ningún problema?


----------



## adonaies1 (20 Abr 2021)

El matrimonio: la institución a derribar.


----------



## Terilesae (20 Abr 2021)

JJJ dijo:


> cajeras, amas de casa, peluqura, panadera... Si así piensan esas "triunfadoras" no quiero ni imaginar lo que pensaran las de carrera universitaria




Muchas proletarias de ésas tienen carrera universitaria de pinta y colorea, por eso hacen esos trabajos.


----------



## Culozilla (20 Abr 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Yo soy mayorcete, busco tías de 45-55 años y todas se visten como si tuviesen 20, quieren fiesta, viajes, deportes de riesgo, esquiar... Y MUCHAS VIVEN AÚN CON SUS PADRES, PISOS COMPARTIDOS... Pero lo más fuerte es que algunas con esa edad AÚN QUIEREN TENER HIJOS, no maduraron, se quedaron en la adolescencia, no tienen responsabilidad ninguna y siendo UNAS MUERTAS DE HAMBRE aún piensan que encontrarán un Príncipe, parece que se olvidan que el único que teníamos se lo llevó Leticia.
> 
> Es que solo con lo de los viajes es para salir corriendo, todas quieren viajes EXÓTICOS cuando no tienen ni para comer
> 
> ...



J-O-D-E-R, ¿en serio con 45-55 años todavía quieren ser madres? Pero si eso ya pasó a mejor vida! Lo de viajar y vivir experiencias lo entiendo porque es el momento de hacerlo antes de que te pille la vejez, pero vamos..

Lo de vestirse como si tuvieran 20... muchas españolas no tienen en más mínimo sentido del ridículo.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (20 Abr 2021)

lasnubes07 dijo:


> Funcionar puede , pero cumplir sus funciones mmmm abra que verlo , que la calidad del semen también baja con los años



Tengo un bebé de 9 meses... calidad suficiente para preñar mujeres follando a pelito...


----------



## lasnubes07 (20 Abr 2021)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Tengo un bebé de 9 meses... calidad suficiente para preñar mujeres follando a pelito...



Has acertado una vez , eso no quiere decir que lo vayas hacer siempre , además está demostrado que con los años se pierde calidad del semen , que los años pasan factura a todos


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (20 Abr 2021)

Expat dijo:


> Alguna habrá que vaya en serio pero no lo pone en su perfil para no asustar a los posibles candidatos. Hay mucha inmadurez y falta de compromiso también entre los tíos. Es algo generalizado en nuestra sociedad, no solo cosa de mujeres.



Exacto. Siempre lo digo, mucho culpar a las tías en el foro, pero la inmadurez es generalizada. Supongo que la gente que va buscando algo serio huya de esas aplicaciones. El ser usados como colillas unos y otros acaban minando la moral y creando resentimientos y desconfianza.


----------



## Talosgüevos (20 Abr 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> J-O-D-E-R, ¿en serio con 45-55 años todavía quieren ser madres? Pero si eso ya pasó a mejor vida! Lo de viajar y vivir experiencias lo entiendo porque es el momento de hacerlo antes de que te pille la vejez, pero vamos..
> 
> Lo de vestirse como si tuvieran 20... muchas españolas no tienen en más mínimo sentido del ridículo.



Metete en Meetic y vas a flipar, montones de MujerAs de más de 45 años que quieren tener hijos o QUE AÚN NO SABEN SI QUIEREN TENERLOS, no es broma, ESTÁN LOCAS DE ATAR, encima muchas de estas buscan tíos más jóvenes que ellas, solo les falta poner qie buscan un CARAPADRE 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## adonaies1 (21 Abr 2021)

El matrimonio: la primera institucion a derribar


----------



## adonaies1 (21 Abr 2021)

Ahora en breve yo y mi mujer nos casaremos. 

Despues de conseguir los hijos y la casa y el coche... ahora nos vamos a casar.

El amor, foro. El amor es lo unico que transciende el espacio y el tiempo.


----------



## Culozilla (21 Abr 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Metete en Meetic y vas a flipar, montones de MujerAs de más de 45 años que quieren tener hijos o QUE AÚN NO SABEN SI QUIEREN TENERLOS, no es broma, ESTÁN LOCAS DE ATAR, encima muchas de estas buscan tíos más jóvenes que ellas, solo les falta poner qie buscan un CARAPADRE
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro



LOL eso sí que es estar fuera totalmente de la realidad. No me extraña que estén solas.


----------



## Orgelmeister (21 Abr 2021)

Republicano dijo:


> Pero es precisamente por buscar la protección por lo que se enamoran del malote, del violento, Que es el que mejor protege en los simios. Pero ese instinto les hace cometer un gran error, ya que en la sociedad actual la proteccion no la ejerce el violento, sino el listo.
> 
> Y al final ese instinto se vuelve contra ellas porque el violento es violento en todos los ámbitos y al final nos sacan una ley antihombre por ese grupo de mujeres que se han confundido en sus sentimientos a lo que le dictaba el instinto de protección.



Ok, la hibristofilia viene de serie en todas las mujeres. Hasta ahora la educación racional tradicional ponderaba, modulaba o directamente inhibía ese impulso. Como esa educación ha muerto a manos de un relativismo social portentoso, subvencionado y casi diabólico... Pues viogen de mierda para todOs.

De todas formas, yo me estaba centrando más en el tema de la "oligogamia", por no llamarla monogamia directamente.


----------



## Orgelmeister (21 Abr 2021)

Maedhros dijo:


> Estas flipando.
> 
> No se a cuántos tíos jóvenes conoces, pero la mayoría de los que conozco yo sudan de tener hijos muchísimo, de hecho no quieren ni en pintura porque viven de puta madre en parejita con la novia.
> 
> ...



Que los críos dan -muchos- gastos es una mentira como una casa.

Los gastos básicos de un crío son de risa: el carrito te lo regalan tus familiares, ropa también. Mucha de ella se hereda. Si no, la del Carrefour hace papel perfectamente (a mi me parece hasta barata si pienso en el neoesclavo que la cose).

Los pañales si son un despilfarro, pero es una época, bastante breve.

Lo que sí quitan es tiempo.

Pero claro, a la generación adultescente (en mi quinta ya hay bastantes) dile que le vas a quitar tiempo de PlayStation y otras polladas vacías.

Y lo que te dan es mucha perspectiva vital. Piensas en la vida tras tu muerte. Cambia todo.

_Por ejemplo: a mi sobrevivir al covid me importa una_ _mierda si eso implica que mis hijos van a vivir en un mundo ruinoso.

Al que no tiene hijos, le da igual que ésta situación desemboque en una ruina insalvable dentro de veinte años. _

Cosa que prácticamente (y naturalmente) casi todos los estériles son incapaces de computar es sus meentes. Les da igual... Y es normal.

Por eso vamos al mundo que vamos: porque a la mayoría de la gente le importa una mierda el mundo tras su propio amoñecamiento.


----------



## adonaies1 (21 Abr 2021)

*esta mañana mi señora, los crios y yo en una tienda observando incredulos el comportamiento adolescente de dos... "mujeres" de 40.*


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 Abr 2021)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Que los críos dan -muchos- gastos es una mentira como una casa.
> 
> Los gastos básicos de un crío son de risa: el carrito te lo regalan tus familiares, ropa también. Mucha de ella se hereda. Si no, la del Carrefour hace papel perfectamente (a mi me parece hasta barata si pienso en el neoesclavo que la cose).
> 
> ...



Los críos son UNA RUINA gracia a que MAMAÍTA no puede consentir que sus hijos no vistan de marca, no vayan a todas las actividades extra caras que encuentre... el problema como siempre son LAS MUJERAS 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Abr 2021)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> De todos modos lo acabo de ignorar yo, así no volverá a fastidiar, tiene un problema mental con las usuarias.



Y con los independistas catalanes. Es un trol de manual.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (21 Abr 2021)

qbit dijo:


> El caso habitual es que hay gente que está sin pareja por diversos motivos que no afectan a su valor. De hecho, se puede estar sin pareja por "valer" poco, o por valer mucho. Por ejemplo, es sabido que los genios no encajan mentalmente con la gente "normal", y no encaja no les hace peores sino mejores.



Dímelo a mí.


----------



## adonaies1 (21 Abr 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Los críos son UNA RUINA gracia a que MAMAÍTA no puede consentir que sus hijos no vistan de marca, no vayan a todas las actividades extra caras que encuentre... el problema como siempre son LAS MUJERAS
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro



una vez un cliente me dijo:

cuanto mejor posicionado socioeconomicamente esta un hombre, mas facil sera para la mujer desplumarle. Asi estan hechas las leyes.


----------



## adonaies1 (21 Abr 2021)

A un hombre en españa le interesa trabajar pero en un trabajo no demasiado cualificado y retribuido.


----------



## SrPurpuron (21 Abr 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> Lleva presumiendo sus cómics de:
> 
> Haber fumado.
> haberse emborrachado de manera habitual.
> ...



Exageraciones para conseguir popularidad.


----------



## adonaies1 (21 Abr 2021)

Si el español trabaja mucho (para ganar mucho) pasa menos tiempo con la española... y si eso ocurre... bueno...


... pueden venir infortunios.


----------



## adonaies1 (21 Abr 2021)

INTERESA TRABAJAR PARA VIVIR.


----------



## reconvertido (21 Abr 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Exageraciones para conseguir popularidad.



O para pastorear borregas a la perdición social...


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> Si el español trabaja mucho (para ganar mucho) pasa menos tiempo con la española... y si eso ocurre... bueno...
> 
> 
> ... pueden venir infortunios.



No es que puedan venir, es que vienen seguro, incluso si no trabajan, las zorras siempre están buscando algo mejor que lo que tienen. Ya he ligado con varias que después de cepillarme la me he enterado de que tenían pareja , me lo ocultaban para intentar cazarme, desde luego les salió el tiro por la culata.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## adonaies1 (22 Abr 2021)

Doy la razón a aquellos que dicen que algunas se han dado cuenta tarde de los inconvenientes de andar saltando de rabo en rabo en sus años mozos...

. ... La cuestión son aquellas que ni siquiera se han dado cuenta que quedarán como meros... Pozos de lefa.


----------



## adonaies1 (22 Abr 2021)

Y perdon por la expresión "pozos de lefa"

No encontraba una mejor


----------



## adonaies1 (22 Abr 2021)

Tan vez la expresión más correcta sería "drenadora de lefa"


----------



## adonaies1 (22 Abr 2021)

Drenadora de lefa, definición:

Dícese de aquella mujer que habiendo alcanzado una edad superior a 40 años sigue... Viviendo en los mundos de yupi (a nivel emocional y sicológico)


----------



## adonaies1 (22 Abr 2021)

Raíz del fenómeno:

Una paulatina infantilizacion de una parte de la población española... mezclado con un Lorealismo (la campaña de L'Oréal) extremo.


----------



## adonaies1 (22 Abr 2021)

Contexto y condiciones de contorno de dicho fenómeno:

El derecho de INADMISION al que la masculinidad ha sido sometida en el último cuarto de siglo.


----------



## adonaies1 (22 Abr 2021)

*el fundamento arquetípico de la noción clásica de hombre ha sido degradado en extremo.*


----------



## adonaies1 (22 Abr 2021)

Firmado:

El último de una élite: LOS iti's en electrónica industrial y el primer hikikomori español.

LOS, NO LAS. No me vale que me digan que en una clase de ingeniería hay 30 tíos y una tía. Ojo.


----------



## adonaies1 (22 Abr 2021)

Que se ve hoy día en la tele a todas horas?

Una pueril patulea de bíceps y... Berzas


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Abr 2021)

adonaies1 dijo:


> Drenadora de lefa, definición:
> 
> Dícese de aquella mujer que habiendo alcanzado una edad superior a 40 años sigue... Viviendo en los mundos de yupi (a nivel emocional y sicológico)



Quizás te falta decir que encima culpa a la mala suerte y no a su forma de vida.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eljusticiero (26 Abr 2021)

Hay mujeres que parecen no darse cuenta que un pasado promiscuo no es atractivo para muchos hombres.


----------



## mariodi (28 Abr 2021)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Una buena polla, grande y dura, eso es lo que quieren, Y PUNNTTO



Es el mejor comentario del hilo!! bravo!! jaja eos hay que decirles!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Abr 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Hay mujeres que parecen no darse cuenta que un pasado promiscuo no es atractivo para muchos hombres.



Les da igual. Piensan que toda su vida van a tener a tíos de calidad babeando tras ellas y la realidad es que el banquillo pasa de ser el del Madrí en su adolescencia a ser el del Eldense pasados los 30.


----------



## BeninExpress (29 Abr 2021)

Chortina Premium dijo:


> Una buena polla, grande y dura, eso es lo que quieren, Y PUNNTTO



Ya ya.. si la polla grande y dura es la de un tieso no la quieren ni para colgar toallas..


----------



## rjota (27 Ene 2022)

Ampliación del campo de batalla de Houellebecq.

Desde el punto de vista amoroso Veronique pertenecía, como todos nosotros, a una generación sacrificada. Había sido, desde luego, capaz de amar; le habría gustado seguir siéndolo, se lo concedo; pero ya no era posible. Fenómeno raro, artificial y tardío, el amor solo puede nacer en condiciones mentales especiales, que pocas veces se reúnen, y que son de todo punto opuestas a la libertad de costumbres que caracteriza la época moderna. Veronique había conocido demasiadas discotecas y demasiados amantes; semejante modo de vida empobrece al ser humano, infligiéndole daños a veces graves y siempre irreversibles. El amor como inocencia y capacidad de ilusión, como aptitud para resumir el conjunto del otro sexo en un solo ser amado, rara vez resiste un año de vagabundeo sexual, y nunca dos. En realidad, las sucesivas experiencias sexuales acumuladas en el curso de la adolescencia minan y destruyen con toda rapidez cualquier posibilidad de proyección de orden sentimental y novelesca; poco a poco, y de hecho bastante deprisa, se vuelve uno tan capaz de amar como una fregona vieja. Y desde ese momento uno lleva, claro, una vida de fregona; al envejecer se vuelve menos seductor, y por lo tanto amargado. Uno envidia a los jóvenes, y por lo tanto los odia. Este odio, condenado a ser inconfesable, se envenena y se vuelve cada vez mas ardiente; luego se mitiga y se extingue, como se extingue todo. Y solo quedan la amargura y el asco, enfermedad y esperar la muerte.


----------



## JimTonic (27 Ene 2022)

joder , pues ahora que no quiero nada, tengo amigas para ir los sábados y los domingos de bicicleta, marchas por la montaña y conocer nuevos restaurantes y sitios. Nunca me había pasado, porque para mi siempre era intentar follármelas, pero ahora ya llega una edad que las utilizo como amigas (y ojo están buenas) y cada uno en su casa. me encanta llegar de pasar el día por ahi, abrirme una botella de vino y disfrutar del silencio de la casa.

Que si que lo ideal hubiera sido tener hijos y formar una familia con una buena mujer que ya lo se, pero el segundo estado ideal es estar solo y saber vivir en soledad, porque el resto de los estados son lo mas parecido al infierno.

He tenido tantos problemas y desilusiones con las tias, que de verdad, no merece la pena aguantarlas para echar un polvo


----------



## Don Meliton (27 Ene 2022)

No va a haber gatos para todas. De ansioliticos y antidepresivos ni hablamos.


----------



## Don Meliton (27 Ene 2022)

rjota dijo:


> Ampliación del campo de batalla de Houellebecq.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista amoroso Veronique pertenecía, como todos nosotros, a una generación sacrificada. Había sido, desde luego, capaz de amar; le habría gustado seguir siéndolo, se lo concedo; pero ya no era posible. Fenómeno raro, artificial y tardío, el amor solo puede nacer en condiciones mentales especiales, que pocas veces se reúnen, y que son de todo punto opuestas a la libertad de costumbres que caracteriza la época moderna. Veronique había conocido demasiadas discotecas y demasiados amantes; semejante modo de vida empobrece al ser humano, infligiéndole daños a veces graves y siempre irreversibles. El amor como inocencia y capacidad de ilusión, como aptitud para resumir el conjunto del otro sexo en un solo ser amado, rara vez resiste un año de vagabundeo sexual, y nunca dos. En realidad, las sucesivas experiencias sexuales acumuladas en el curso de la adolescencia minan y destruyen con toda rapidez cualquier posibilidad de proyección de orden sentimental y novelesca; poco a poco, y de hecho bastante deprisa, se vuelve uno tan capaz de amar como una fregona vieja. Y desde ese momento uno lleva, claro, una vida de fregona; al envejecer se vuelve menos seductor, y por lo tanto amargado. Uno envidia a los jóvenes, y por lo tanto los odia. Este odio, condenado a ser inconfesable, se envenena y se vuelve cada vez mas ardiente; luego se mitiga y se extingue, como se extingue todo. Y solo quedan la amargura y el asco, enfermedad y esperar la muerte.



Que buen libro.


----------



## Artorias (27 Ene 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Realmente todos esos mensajes no son representativos de la realidad,al igual que este foro.
> Es decir usted entra en el foro y solo ve Apocalipsis,miseria,será en octubre y glaciacion,pero luego sale a la calle y todo es diferente.
> No digo que no hayan tías así,pero conozco muchisimas que no son ni de lejos como se describen en el foro incluso comparándolas con estas historias son mujeres de los pies a la cabeza.
> La vida real no es burbuja,tenga esperanza!!!!!
> Aquí solo es para echarnos unas risas.



Exacto, de todo hay en la viña del Señor.

Que si, que todos conocemos tias como las del primer mensaje del hilo, pero no todas son asi.

No hay que generalizar, eso es caer al mismo nivel que las feminazis y estupidas con "lo de todos los hombres son iguales" y demas sandeces.

No caigamos en el mismo error y nos pongamos a su nivel.


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Ene 2022)

Don Meliton dijo:


> No va a haber gatos para todas. De ansioliticos y antidepresivos ni hablamos.



Como esto es un foro de economía te doy un consejo: INVIERTE EN WISKAS Y PROZAC


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Ene 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Hay mujeres que parecen no darse cuenta que un pasado promiscuo no es atractivo para muchos hombres.



Les da igual, porque cuando son jóvenes y tienen una oferta abrumadora son como el rico que cree que siempre va a tener dinero.


----------



## rjota (27 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> He tenido tantos problemas y desilusiones con las tias, que de verdad, no merece la pena aguantarlas para echar un polvo



Sino quieres no respondas. ¿Cuáles han sido los problemas y las desilusiones?


----------



## rjota (27 Ene 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Hay mujeres que parecen no darse cuenta que un pasado promiscuo no es atractivo para muchos hombres.



Dirán que el pasado no importa porque ya ha ocurrido y lo importante es el futuro y el porvenir.


----------



## JimTonic (27 Ene 2022)

rjota dijo:


> Sino quieres no respondas. ¿Cuáles han sido los problemas y las desilusiones?



pues mira con una que me iba a vivir y estaba pensando tener un hijo con ella, y me puse a vivir con ella y tenia un hijo....me encontré un condon lleno y usado en el cuarto de baño, tarde 15 minutos en hacer la maleta....y la tia esta que no te puedes imaginar, me estuvo haciendo presion psicológica 3 meses diciendo que su hijo (al cual queria muchiisimo aunque noe ra mio) me echaba mucho de menos. Decir que uno de los que me puso los cuernos era su profesor de gimnasio negro

Me lio con una chica brutal, pasamos el fin de semana, la chica a la semana dice que ha pillado un trabajo en el restaurante al ldo de mi casa de la playa, y que iba a psar mas tiempo en mi casa para no ir a dormir por la noche a la ciudad de lisboa. Empieza a quedarse una noche, y luego sin decirme nada deja de pagar el cuarto. Era una sicopata que queria que le pagara todo, y que la encontrara un buen trabajo, que todo era mi responsabilidad. Tenia un transtorno limite de la personalidad, era una sociopata, manipulaba a la gente, termino agrediendo y jodiendome el coche y tuve que poner denuncia por violencia de genero, la echaron del pais ya que era extranjera

Me paso con una tia comiendo y cenando con ell todos los dias, lo pasabamos muy bien juntos, cine, etc etc. La digo que me gusta y que quiero salir con ella, me dice que no es el momento

EMpiezo a salir con una chica brasileña, algo parada , nuestros domingos era estar viendo la tele, era un pivon brutal pero era una estrella de mar, con decirte que para hacerme las pajas la tenis que agarrar la muñeca y moverle el brazo....el sabado yo estaba con mucha ansiedad porque estar con ella el domingo era horrible, no hablaba....despes de cuatro meses me dice que tiene depresion....pero hija de puta dimelo al principio y no me tengas jodido los fines de semana sin hacer nada


otra que estabamos empezando a conocer hace mucho tiempo y me encuientro en el gimnasio a un amigo del colegio y me dice que se la esta tirando


----------



## poppom (27 Ene 2022)

que nvtricion, una semana sin cenar


----------



## Dylan Leary (27 Ene 2022)

Ilustremos



https://instagram.fvlc7-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t51.2885-15/sh0.08/e35/s640x640/241565128_561459601868748_2820354783197478530_n.jpg?_nc_ht=instagram.fvlc7-1.fna.fbcdn.net&_nc_cat=100&_nc_ohc=iSz2Xi3RzaYAX9opjCn&edm=ABfd0MgBAAAA&ccb=7-4&oh=00_AT_r67AUBxK9SapSOyJdVwRax2fSONrQrUFpBEOrh2KVQA&oe=61FA641C&_nc_sid=7bff83%20640w


----------



## Chuchus (27 Ene 2022)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Le copio esta joya al florero @El centinela:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para ellas no había hombres decentes de ninguna edad. Tienen todas problemas con la figura paterna... y eso les lleva al camino de los gatos y los antidepresivos


----------



## Don_Quijote (27 Ene 2022)

El 90% de los hombres son basura.... pero ni se les ocurre pensar que, si, para ellas, el 90% de los hombres son basura...el problema está en ellas, que ya no saben valorar al 90% de los hombres.

Eso de que "el 90% de los hombres son basura y eso NO es mi culpa" ya no cuela.

Creo que sólo ven basura en el mundo porque sólo tienen basura en el corazón.
Las personas vemos en el mundo exactamente lo que llevamos dentro.


----------



## Salchichonio (27 Ene 2022)

Radiopatio dijo:


> Me acuerdo en la discoteca que era muy cortado para ir ligando, y que nunca se me arrimaba una mujer. "Tío, arrímate tú", "Solo sé gracioso", "Tienes que entrarlas", "Hay que saber venderse". Todo eso era totalmente ridículo. Hasta la más tímida de mi instituto siempre tenía a alguien que se le arrimaba.
> 
> Ruido, prejuicios, malas formas. Soy de quienes prefieren una buena conversación. Alguna se pensaba que era otro baboso más cuando quería decirle algo. Después, vinieron los amores, las relaciones, las convivencias, los disgustos. Tuve que cambiar para adaptarme, aceptar desafíos, tuve que reciclarme, hacer un hard reset y tragar bastante porquería. A la vez acepté mis errores, pues también los he cometido. Ahora estoy solo, en paz, desde hace muchos años; y me siendo como en la cima del mundo. Sin deber nada a nadie.
> 
> No quisiera ser rencoroso con esas mujeres que ahora buscan desesperadamente. Solo quiero que recorran el mismo camino que he recorrido yo. Y que sepan por qué las cosas no son tan fáciles. De nada sirve creerse víctimas. De nada sirve la desesperación porque están actuando como cuando yo tenía 20 años. Han de darse cuenta de que si quieren algo, han de tener que aportar; aportar de verdad. Muchos hombres ya no nos conformamos con poca cosa.



Vamos, que eras el típico inadaptado que se tuvo que conformar con las taradas que nadie quería. Dilo todo joder.

Encima dices "algunos no nos conformamos con otra cosa" exactamente la misma mentira con la que se autoengañan las mujeres protagonistas del hilo

Que pena dais, la verdad....


----------



## vanderwilde (27 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues mira con una que me iba a vivir y estaba pensando tener un hijo con ella, y me puse a vivir con ella y tenia un hijo....me encontré un condon lleno y usado en el cuarto de baño, tarde 15 minutos en hacer la maleta....y la tia esta que no te puedes imaginar, me estuvo haciendo presion psicológica 3 meses diciendo que su hijo (al cual queria muchiisimo aunque noe ra mio) me echaba mucho de menos. Decir que uno de los que me puso los cuernos era su profesor de gimnasio negro
> 
> Me lio con una chica brutal, pasamos el fin de semana, la chica a la semana dice que ha pillado un trabajo en el restaurante al ldo de mi casa de la playa, y que iba a psar mas tiempo en mi casa para no ir a dormir por la noche a la ciudad de lisboa. Empieza a quedarse una noche, y luego sin decirme nada deja de pagar el cuarto. Era una sicopata que queria que le pagara todo, y que la encontrara un buen trabajo, que todo era mi responsabilidad. Tenia un transtorno limite de la personalidad, era una sociopata, manipulaba a la gente, termino agrediendo y jodiendome el coche y tuve que poner denuncia por violencia de genero, la echaron del pais ya que era extranjera
> 
> ...



A ver hijo mío, no te lo tomes a mal. Esas tías no te quieren, ni a ti, ni a mí.

Buenorras hubiésemos querido todos, pero hay que dar ejemplo y bajar el listón. No suelen ser fieles porque a esas se les cruzan casi todos los hombres y algunas lesbianas, y antes o después, caen, como personas que son, y más como está la vida.

Salvo cuatro sortudos que las pillaron hace décadas, con otros valores, las tías buenas hay que quitárselas de la cabeza. Eso para cuando nos toque la lotería, si es que nos toca, que no nos va a tocar.

Yo no, a mí ya me pillaron, como decimos en los pueblos.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (27 Ene 2022)

Que se jodan , preguntales a cuantos tios han puteado de los 20 a los 30

Me va a hablar a mi de " hombres decentes" una enmurallada con mas Kms encima que un ford escort....


----------



## Talosgüevos (27 Ene 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues mira con una que me iba a vivir y estaba pensando tener un hijo con ella, y me puse a vivir con ella y tenia un hijo....me encontré un condon lleno y usado en el cuarto de baño, tarde 15 minutos en hacer la maleta....y la tia esta que no te puedes imaginar, me estuvo haciendo presion psicológica 3 meses diciendo que su hijo (al cual queria muchiisimo aunque noe ra mio) me echaba mucho de menos. Decir que uno de los que me puso los cuernos era su profesor de gimnasio negro
> 
> Me lio con una chica brutal, pasamos el fin de semana, la chica a la semana dice que ha pillado un trabajo en el restaurante al ldo de mi casa de la playa, y que iba a psar mas tiempo en mi casa para no ir a dormir por la noche a la ciudad de lisboa. Empieza a quedarse una noche, y luego sin decirme nada deja de pagar el cuarto. Era una sicopata que queria que le pagara todo, y que la encontrara un buen trabajo, que todo era mi responsabilidad. Tenia un transtorno limite de la personalidad, era una sociopata, manipulaba a la gente, termino agrediendo y jodiendome el coche y tuve que poner denuncia por violencia de genero, la echaron del pais ya que era extranjera
> 
> ...



Te voy a contar una cosa que me pasó hace muchos años y aprendí que las mujerAs son más falsas que judas. Yo era joven y guapote, me líe con una compañera de trabajo muy atractiva pero que tenía novio , como yo solo quería follar , cosas de tener 22 años que piensas con la polla, pues me daba igual, ella empieza a decirme que le gusto , que quería salir conmigo y dejar al novio … pero yo aparte de follar siempre he sido muy aficionado a que me hagan buenas mamadas y ella lo hacía fatal, hasta me hacía daño algunas veces así que pasaba, además una mujerA que corneaba al novio no me interesaba. Mi mejor amigo trabajaba también allí, yo por respeto no le había dicho que me follaba a esa mujerA, un día me viene diciendo que tiene la polla en carne viva, que lleva tiempo follandose a una que la chupa fatal y le hace daño, me quedé alucinado, nos la estábamos follando los dos aparte del novio. 
Luego se quejan de que no encuentran hombres decentes 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Dr.Tequila (27 Ene 2022)

Que no exijan tanto si no tienen nada que ofrecer. Una mujer de más de 25-26 años poco tiene que ofrecer. Si es soltera con más de 28-29 está tarada y sabe que tiene el mercado perdido.


----------



## BogadeAriete (27 Ene 2022)

Las relaciones con mujeras/pvercas empiezan quitandoles 10 años de edad entre ji ji jies, y cuando quieres acabar con ellas, diciendolas que tienen 10kilos de mas.

*Pts tds, pr tds, smpr, tds.*


----------

